# Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Fevereiro 2008



## Vince (31 Jan 2008 às 23:34)

Tópico de análises, previsões e alertas para o mês de Fevereiro de 2008.

-------------------
As análises, previsões ou alertas neste tópico são apenas a opinião dos utilizadores que as proferem e são da sua inteira responsabilidade.
Não são previsões ou alertas de entidades oficiais, salvo indicação em contrário, não devendo portanto ser usadas como tal.
Para previsões e alertas oficiais, consulte sempre os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia ou outras entidades com essa função.

------------------


*Provérbios de Fevereiro*

    * Água de Fevereiro, mata o Onzeneiro.
    * Ao Fevereiro e ao rapaz, perdoa tudo quanto faz.
    * Aproveite Fevereiro quem folgou em Janeiro.
    * Em Fevereiro, chega-te ao lameiro.
    * Em Fevereiro, chuva; em Agosto, uva.
    * Fevereiro é dia, e logo é Santa Luzia.
    * Fevereiro enxuto, rói mais pão do que quantos ratos há no mundo.
    * Fevereiro quente, traz o diabo no ventre.
    * Fevereiro recouveiro, afaz a perdiz ao poleiro.
    * Janeiro geoso e Fevereiro chuvoso fazem o ano formoso.
    * Neve em Fevereiro, presságio de mau celeiro.
    * O tempo em Fevereiro enganou a Mãe ao soalheiro.
    * Para parte de Fevereiro, guarda lenha de Quinteiro.
    * Quando não chove em Fevereiro, nem prados nem centeio. 

via Moo.pt


----------



## Relâmpago (31 Jan 2008 às 23:35)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Janeiro 2008*

Olá 








Parece que vamos ter novidades lá para Domingo


----------



## nimboestrato (1 Fev 2008 às 02:18)

Boas Noites:
-De facto vem aí chuva.Mas o quadro está um pouco negro.
Senão vejamos :
-Já aqui foi dito há 2 dias o que a previsão apontava.E o que aqui foi dito
com base nos modelos, continua actual e infelizmente com grandes hipóteses de confirmar-se , o que prova que a previsão meteorológica não está tão mal quanto por vezes a pintam.Estamos a falar para horizontes de 6,7 dias o que já é um avanço notável em relação às últimas décadas.
E de facto vem alguma chuva hoje, sexta, quase só a norte e domingo as chuvas serão mais generosas,chegarão do minho ao algarve, moderada por vezes no norte,e depois,
depois a frente de 3ª já será coisa fraca e só para o Minho e Douro .
E depois ,outra vez o Anticiclone em cima de todos nós.







O  que aí vem de precipitações é outra vez pouco ,sobretudo a sul e esporádico, já que a partir de quarta (6) ,volta tudo à estaca zero ,o que quer dizer , vira o disco do A e toca o mesmo.E os modelos de referência já apontam para esta situação há 3 dias.E já só faltam 6 .
Só não se saberá quanto tempo vai durar este A.
Que não sejam mais 15 dias como este que no fundo vai ali,
 e vem já.


----------



## ACalado (1 Fev 2008 às 04:45)

DREAM ON !!!!


----------



## psm (1 Fev 2008 às 07:01)

"em fevereiro neve e frio,é de esperar ardor no estio"                                    "em fevereiro chega-te ao fumeiro"                      "em fevereiro chuva ,em agosto uva."   "em fevereiro larga a fonte e vai ao ribeiro"    "em fevereiro cada sulco seu regueiro" .           Do grande livro do dr. Costa Alves "Mundam os ventos mundam os tempos" .Penso que este ano eu não vou ver nenhum temporal no mar. Belos anos 1978 e 1979 fevereiro ondas  medias de 8,5 m  maximo de 15,2m no ondografo do cabo da roca dia 13.


----------



## nimboestrato (1 Fev 2008 às 09:55)

Bom dia
-Grande livro...sim senhor...também o tenho.
E Grandes Fevereiros esses.













Não há qualquer semelhança com o actual .Pelo menos com  o que é expectável 
para a 1ª quinzena.

Melhores dias virão.
Aproveitemos o domingo que vem porque o resto do cenário é desolador.


----------



## vitamos (1 Fev 2008 às 10:16)

nimboestrato disse:


> Aproveitemos o domingo que vem porque o resto do cenário é desolador.



Concordo... O mais interessante poderá vir no DOmingo e na transição para segunda feira. Depois e como o nimboestrato já mencionou um monstro que povoa os modelos em tons laranja e avermelhado (bem pictórico) acompanhado em linhas com números altos (adorava que fosse equivalente á minha evolução salarial  ) começa a empurrar tudo e estaciona aqui! Porque Portugal é óptimo para o turismo e este bichinho AAdora cAÁ estAAR. TÁÁ AA ver???? 

Enfim que inverno este


----------



## CeterisParibus (1 Fev 2008 às 11:34)

psm disse:


> "em fevereiro neve e frio,é de esperar ardor no estio"                                    "em fevereiro chega-te ao fumeiro"                      "em fevereiro chuva ,em agosto uva."   "em fevereiro larga a fonte e vai ao ribeiro"    "em fevereiro cada sulco seu regueiro" .           Do grande livro do dr. Costa Alves "Mundam os ventos mundam os tempos" .Penso que este ano eu não vou ver nenhum temporal no mar. Belos anos 1978 e 1979 fevereiro ondas  medias de 8,5 m  maximo de 15,2m no ondografo do cabo da roca dia 13.





Estes dados constam do dito livro?


Obrigado


Abraço


----------



## squidward (1 Fev 2008 às 12:38)

vitamos disse:


> Concordo... O mais interessante poderá vir no DOmingo e na transição para segunda feira. Depois e como o nimboestrato já mencionou um monstro que povoa os modelos em tons laranja e avermelhado (bem pictórico) acompanhado em linhas com números altos (adorava que fosse equivalente á minha evolução salarial  ) começa a empurrar tudo e estaciona aqui! Porque Portugal é óptimo para o turismo e este bichinho AAdora cAÁ estAAR. TÁÁ AA ver????
> 
> Enfim que inverno este



Qualquer dia o nosso país vai-se chamar PortugAAl, o país do Anti-ciclone


----------



## ppereira (1 Fev 2008 às 12:42)

PORTUGAAL

lol

muito bom


----------



## Gilmet (1 Fev 2008 às 13:58)

Agua-neve em Lisboa HOJE???






 

bem, nos ultimos 30 minutos a temperatura já deceu 1,5ºC


----------



## ACalado (1 Fev 2008 às 14:00)

Gilmet disse:


> Agua-neve em Lisboa HOJE???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Amigo essa barrinha azul clara que dizer neve nas terras altas se fosse azul escura ai sim era neve em lisboa


----------



## vitamos (1 Fev 2008 às 14:04)

Gilmet disse:


> Agua-neve em Lisboa HOJE???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eh PAH oh gil!!! tem lá cuidado com o que dizes!!! SEnão o fórum em poucos minutos é inudado de visitantes a perguntar se vai nevar em lisboa!!!! 

Eu sei que querias e todos adorávamos mas é dificil, muuuuuiiiiiiiito difícil!


----------



## Gilmet (1 Fev 2008 às 14:10)

spiritmind disse:


> Amigo essa barrinha azul clara que dizer neve nas terras altas se fosse azul escura ai sim era neve em lisboa



ahh ok, é que eu daí via Schnee e como eu não percebo muito de alemão

Obrigado!


----------



## ACalado (1 Fev 2008 às 14:14)

Gilmet disse:


> ahh ok, é que eu daí via Schnee e como eu não percebo muito de alemão
> Obrigado!



sempre as ordens  mas de qualquer forma e muito bom ver isso no diagrama


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (1 Fev 2008 às 14:54)

Boa tarde.. desde ja cumprimento a todos pois e a primeira vez que participo no forum... e para saber qual a opinião sobre as previsões feitas para este fim de semana.. que prevêem neve acima dos 800 e 900 metros para a zona norte de portugal..

MIGUEL MOURA
MONTALEGRE, SERRA DO LAROUCO 1527m

temp: 3º 
obs: chuvisco fracos, céu nublado.

www.barrosodigital.blogspot.com


----------



## iceworld (1 Fev 2008 às 14:59)

Epá o pessoal de Coimbra é que sabe acolher!!!


----------



## ACalado (1 Fev 2008 às 14:59)

BARROSODIGITAL disse:


> Boa tarde.. desde ja cumprimento a todos pois e a primeira vez que participo no forum... e para saber qual a opinião sobre as previsões feitas para este fim de semana.. que prevêem neve acima dos 800 e 900 metros para a zona norte de portugal..
> 
> MIGUEL MOURA
> MONTALEGRE, SERRA DO LAROUCO 1527m
> ...



Até que enfim um membro de Montalegre, uma zona muito bonita onde a neve faz a visita regularmente  Sejas bem vindo  agora quanto a minha opinião acho que existe grande probabilidade de vermos neve talvez um pouco abaixo dessas cotas vamos aguardar as próximas saídas do gfs para ver como se comporta


----------



## vitamos (1 Fev 2008 às 15:07)

BARROSODIGITAL disse:


> obrigado pelas boas vindas ainda estou a entender o fórum ... brevemente tb darei o meu contributo, com as temp e as observações possiveis feitas por um leigo em meteo ...
> 
> MIGUEL MOURA
> MONTALEGRE
> WWW.BARROSODIGITAL.BLOGSPOT.COM..



Todas as obervações, comentários e fotos saõ bem vindos... então por estes meteoloucos sempre sedentos de um bom nevão uns relatos em directo com umas boas fotos são mais que bem vindos!

Até tou um bocadinho irritado, que agora que se aproxima um evento e que temos mais um membro no "centro da acção" vou tar uns dias sem internet (carnaval passado na Sertã...)! Quarta tenho muito para ler 

Vamos ver o que isto vai dar entretanto vou aguardando pela saída das 12z do gfs...


----------



## vitamos (1 Fev 2008 às 15:58)

A run das 12z mantém a chuva, retira parte do frio!

Perante este cenário talvez neve acima dos 1200, com muita sorte 1000, sinceramente não acredito em muito mais...

Agora chuva acho que Domingo vai ser um fartote! Adeus desfiles carnavalescos...


----------



## formiga (1 Fev 2008 às 16:26)

vitamos disse:


> A run das 12z mantém a chuva, retira parte do frio!
> 
> Perante este cenário talvez neve acima dos 1200, com muita sorte 1000, sinceramente não acredito em muito mais...
> 
> Agora chuva acho que Domingo vai ser um fartote! Adeus desfiles carnavalescos...



O SITE WWW.CDC.NOAA.GOV/MAP/IMAGE/ENS ACTUALIZADO AS 14.30
DA MAIS FRIO A ENTRAR E TEM ESTADO MAIS DENTRO DOS PARAMETROS CORRECTOS QUE EU TENHA REPARADO PODE SER MAIS UMA DAQUELA PARTIDAS DE CARNAVAL SEM O MINIMO DE PIADA


----------



## Migas (1 Fev 2008 às 16:59)

Olá,

Iremos ter um pouco de neve acima dos 1200 na Seg/Ter?


http://www.snow-forecast.com/maps/dynamic/ib


Luis
Braga


----------



## jpmartins (1 Fev 2008 às 17:39)

Bem Vindo Migas.
Pois esse tem sido a nossa dúvida toda a semana. Qual será a cota? Mas superiores a 1200 é quase certo. Digo quase porque nunca se sabe  o tempo está todo


----------



## Bgc (1 Fev 2008 às 18:11)

http://wxweb.meteostar.com/sample/sample_C.shtml?text=LPBG

Aqueles dias 3 e 4 ....


----------



## iceworld (1 Fev 2008 às 18:20)

Domingo, 3 de Fevereiro de 2008

Céu muito nublado ou encoberto.
Chuva, mais frequente e intensa nas regiões Norte e Centro a partir
da tarde, passando gradualmente a regime de aguaceiros.
Queda de neve na região Norte acima dos 800 metros e na região
Centro acima dos 1200 metros.
Vento moderado (20 a 30 km/h) de sudoeste, soprando temporariamente
moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h) no Litoral, com rajadas até 80 km/h
a norte do Cabo Carvoeiro. Nas terras altas, o vento será forte a
muito forte (45 a 70 km/h) de sudoeste, com rajadas até 110 km/h,
rodando para oeste e enfraquecendo para o fim do dia.

PS: Nuestros hermanos teêm a cota para 700m!!

Vamos ver se é desta que o nosso IM acerta nas cotas !


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Fev 2008 às 18:21)

Primavera primavera quem vais ser tu ??  :assobio: venham as trovoadas ou como eu lhes chamo terramotos de céu...

Não vai haver chuva para ninguém no sul a pressão está muito alta.


----------



## psm (1 Fev 2008 às 19:29)

CeterisParibus disse:


> Estes dados constam do dito livro?
> 
> 
> Obrigado
> ...


Eu estou com problemas com a velocidade que ando (256k) para responder. Quanto ao livro de onde foram tirados os dados foi  "geografia de portugal"    comentario de Suzane daveau.         e era criança com 5 anos e lembro-me na linha de cascais todos bares da praia destruidos.


----------



## nimboestrato (1 Fev 2008 às 19:33)

Há que aproveitar o pouco que este Inverno nos está a dar.
Domingo ,com alguma chuva e cota de neve acima dos 1200m ,será 
uma lufada de ar fresco neste apático e tristonho Inverno Português.
É que depois imaginem quem vem para cá outra vez? Quem é ,Quem é?






Oh pra Ele ,o maldito, já todo instaladinho  na quarta-feira depois de segunda e terça já quase sem precipitações...

E o pior,é que a julgar pela bagagem que traz ,está com ideias de se instalar por vários dias.
Mais um A que virá para ficar?
O melhor é projectar um passeio estratégico por terras acima dos 1200,1400 m no Domingo e não pensar que o pesadelo vai regressar dentro em breve.


----------



## Santos (1 Fev 2008 às 21:33)

Bgc disse:


> http://wxweb.meteostar.com/sample/sample_C.shtml?text=LPBG
> 
> Aqueles dias 3 e 4 ....



É verdade amigo Bgc pela saída das 12h de 08/02/01 serão dois dias excelentes de muita chuva e que serão de neve a cotas elevadas.
E bem que necessitamos de água


----------



## Fil (1 Fev 2008 às 21:37)

Acho que podemos dar esse AA quase como garantido em toda a próxima semana a partir de terça, espero que pelo menos traga boas geadas (que faltaram em Janeiro). Para este evento do fim de semana não espero nada de significativo, é uma situação corriqueira de inverno e dificilmente veremos neve a cair abaixo dos 1000 m, falta precipitação nas horas de mais frio.


----------



## psm (2 Fev 2008 às 08:01)

Segundo todos os modelos "a pedra vai estar algum tempo a bloquear o rio" vai  ser uma grande seca, a que aproveitar amanha.


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Fev 2008 às 11:47)

Ai vem o bicho papão que só se vai embora no Verão


----------



## Rog (2 Fev 2008 às 15:13)

Previsão para os próximos 9 dias:







_Obs: _
*Escrever em maiúsculas*
Peço a atenção aos membros do forum, para que evitem de todo, escrever um post apenas em maiúsculas. Isto torna a leitura mais difícil e na internet tem um significado equivalente a gritar. 
Espero a vossa compreensão!


----------



## Minho (2 Fev 2008 às 17:13)

O frio vai sendo retirado progressivamente, a precipitação também, nos dias a seguir ao Carnaval retorna o tempo seco. Isto sinceramente já só faz recordar o fantasma de 2005...  
Cada vez vejo mais remota a possibilidade de belos nevões em Fevereiro pela posição que o Anticiclone toma isto parece ser difícil alterar de um dia para outro... Olhando para os mapas do ECM parecem verdadeiras cópias a papel químico do que se passou em Fevereiro de 2005 

*Quero *estar engado!!


----------



## Bgc (2 Fev 2008 às 21:36)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2008*

Que hipóteses de precipitação teremos para esta noite? O que acham?


----------



## Minho (2 Fev 2008 às 21:49)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2008*



Bgc disse:


> Que hipóteses de precipitação teremos para esta noite? O que acham?



O modelo Hirlam dá alguma probabilidade de precipitação para esses lados até á 6h da madrugada.


----------



## ferreira5 (2 Fev 2008 às 22:12)

E na segunda de madrugada não haverá hipótese de cair qualquer coisa para aqui? É que o GFS põe neve para o norte...


----------



## formiga (2 Fev 2008 às 23:20)

vao ver este site
http://www.cdc.noaa.gov/map/images/ens/t850anom_eu_alltimes.html
temperaturas para dia 3,4,5


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Fev 2008 às 23:34)

Bom, mais o Hirlam mete tanta chuva no algarve, se o GFS só dá 2,7 mm, não percebo nada disto


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Fev 2008 às 23:36)

Algarvio1980 esquece os modelos olha para as imagens de satélite e radar  os modelos estão como pinguins no deserto.


----------



## Minho (3 Fev 2008 às 00:15)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Bom, mais o Hirlam mete tanta chuva no algarve, se o GFS só dá 2,7 mm, não percebo nada disto



Anota algarvio.... Amanhã vamos ver quem acerta... o modelo regional HIRLAM ou o Global GFS...


----------



## formiga (3 Fev 2008 às 01:52)

http://www.cdc.noaa.gov/map/images/ens/t850anom_eu_alltimes.html
ja chove em caneças e esta aficar umque me lembra  2006


----------



## formiga (3 Fev 2008 às 02:33)

vai haver supresas esta noite 
a tempratura esta abaixar muito rapido


----------



## nimboestrato (3 Fev 2008 às 09:44)

Para aqueles que desconfiam dos modelos para prazos razoávies ( 6, 7 dias)
aqui temos hoje uma frente de moderada actividade no Norte tal como eles vinham apontando há vários dias.Chuva, vento e quanto à cota de neve ver-se-á, embora não deverá baixar dos 1000m.
E de facto os principais modelos estão neste Inverno de uma forma geral com resultados na previsão muito satisfatórios quando falámos no tal razoável prazo de fiabilidade.
Assim sendo,é no mínimo confrangedor olhar para os ditos modelos e para a previsão que elaboram a partir de terça-feira:Anticiclone ,anticiclone e mais anticiclone.
1º em cima da Península ,depois a NW intensíssimo (1045),depois nas ilhas Britânicas continuando forte e extenso.
Já nem coloco aqui mapas para a depressão( minha) não ser ainda maior.
Enfim, há que aproveitar o de dia de hoje embora já saiba que não será um dia de grandes ocorrências.
Este Inverno  para os meteoloucos está mesmo muito mau.
E o pior é que não se vislumbra uma alteração deste estado de coisas.


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Fev 2008 às 10:55)

UAAAU um Anticiclone por cima de Portugal nunca vi nada igual  eles na Europa Central e Norte devem andar tão fartinhos de mau tempo que o anticiclone podia para lá 1 mês que eles ainda achavam pouco.

Se o AA desse dinheiro estavamos tão ricos como uma mina de diamantes


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Fev 2008 às 12:42)

Panorama actual


----------



## Tiagofsky (3 Fev 2008 às 13:48)

Bem, por agr não haverá neve em lado nenhum...esperemos pelo fim da tarde/inicio de noite e madrugada de amanha p ver no que dá..O frio não quis entrar como deveria ter entrado..!


----------



## Gongas (3 Fev 2008 às 16:00)

Aproveitem hoje e amanha...depois o tempo primaveril regressa.


----------



## nimboestrato (3 Fev 2008 às 19:03)

Boas Noites:
-Depois da  passagem desta  frente afinal de contas bem mais frouxa que o esperado,com esta  prespectiva no horizonte que daqui em diante e até onde a previsão é fiável vamos de novo voltar gradual e rapidamente à estabilidade anticiclónica,urge uma palavra de ânimo a todos os descontentes deste forum por este Inverno Anticiclónico.
E para animar basta olhar para a História:
Assim há  exactamente 15 anos também estávamos e estaríamos por quase todo o mês em bloqueio Anticiclónico:







Mas nunca mais esquecerei que volvido um mês, a 2 de Março desse ano de 1993 assisti a um dos maiores nevões da minha vida com vários carros bloqueados na estrada entre Cinfães e Castro Daire (entre eles, o meu,claro),na serra de Montemuro






Que dizer depois destes factos?
Embora a situação actual e vindoura não seja nada animadora ainda resta Inverno.Ainda há oportunidades para semelhantes desenlaces sabendo obviamente que se vão reduzindo à medida que nos aproximámos da Primavera.


----------



## olheiro (3 Fev 2008 às 22:23)

Nas duas últimas noites e madrugadas senti e vi fortes pancadas de água na zona do Cabo Espichel onde passei o fim de semana. Regressado hoje ao Ribatejo, apanhei chuva forte em todo o caminho e havia vestígos nos campos de que a água teria caído generosamente o que o pessoal da zona confirmou.... Está a chover agora mesmo e sopra um vento lamentoso.

Pela televisão assisti ao nevão que caíu lá prós lados das terras do Barroso, 25 anos depois de eu próprio ter ficado retido em Montalegre por três dias, devido aos acontecimentos meteorológicos de 1983 (período de 08 a 16 de Fevereiro).

Enfim, para este país é muito importante a quantidade de água que cai. Nestes três dias um pouco por  todo o lado tem caído alguma chuva...Fevereiro está no começo, Março e Abril são meses de grandes surpresas e não nos esqueçamos que Maio nos prega as suas partidas. E essa água que caíu e que porventura venha a cair deve ser para nós motivo de felicidade.

Ainda nos esperam dias de fortes chuvadas. Assim seria desejável. A neve se houver será bem recebida como fenómeno anormal que será sempre por estas latitudes. E por isso a sua ausência não nos deve angustiar....Estamos sempre a esquecer-nos que afinal África está aqui tão perto...


----------



## Agreste (3 Fev 2008 às 22:31)

Havias de explicar melhor:

Pancada de água ainda consigo lá chegar, agora...


Vento lamentoso? 




Eu acho que isto tá mais parecido a 3-2-93 do que 2-3-93. Nos Algarves só choveu bem na costa vicentina. De resto foram uns salpicos.


----------



## Santos (3 Fev 2008 às 22:54)

Agreste disse:


> Havias de explicar melhor:
> 
> Pancada de água ainda consigo lá chegar, agora...
> 
> ...



Olá amigo Agreste,
Creio que o n/amigo Olheiro utiliza uma metafóra, ou seja; talvez lamentoso de lamentaçâo, de tristeza, triste; quem sabe se não como o tempo, não faço ideia... mas é bem possível 
Mas por falar nisso acho que o tópico do n/amigo Olheiro demonstra a realidade e denota experiência e vivência d'outrora que se mantém actual


----------



## Relâmpago (3 Fev 2008 às 23:36)

Olá

Com este cenário, avizinha-se um verão muito complicado. A não ser que chova muito no verão, o que não acredito. Bem, tenhamos fé no 'Março, marçagão...' e no 'Abril águas mil'. É a esperança que nos resta

O Magrebe caminha a passos largos para norte... O deserto avizinha-se. O tal ministro até talvez venha a ter razão


----------



## martinus (3 Fev 2008 às 23:48)

O lamento do vento é uma metáfora meteorológica bem conhecida. Não é por acaso que a onomatopeia do vento é huuuuu huuu huuuuuuuu. De facto, não parece estar muito feliz esse tal de vento. Será um lamento?


----------



## nimboestrato (4 Fev 2008 às 00:35)

olheiro disse:


> Enfim, para este país é muito importante a quantidade de água que cai... E essa água que caíu e que porventura venha a cair deve ser para nós motivo de felicidade.
> 
> Ainda nos esperam dias de fortes chuvadas. Assim seria desejável. A neve se houver será bem recebida como fenómeno anormal que será sempre por estas latitudes. E por isso a sua ausência não nos deve angustiar....Estamos sempre a esquecer-nos que afinal África está aqui tão perto...



Concordo contigo amigo Olheiro.Água ,é sem dúvida o que este País precisa.E sobretudo o interior  norte e centro  estão como sabemos em défice há já algum tempo.
As neves também sendo  benéficas para os solos não são cruciais como a água.Eu sei disso tudo.Mas às vezes puxo o pé para o chinelo.Claro que o encanto da neve é irresístível mas é desesperante ver chover como eu já vi neste País e ver agora episódios esporádicos de precipitações .
Nos últimos 15 anos ( excepcção do Inverno 2000-2001 com 5 cheias no Douro e culminou com o fatídico desastre de Entre-os-Rios na 5ª cheia) as precipitações têm sido mais escassas.Este Inverno ,não sendo dos piores, vai,
mais um, nesse sentido.As prespectivas para os próximos dias são se Mais Anticiclone .
Ao longo de séculos tem sido assim.Há Invernos (em larga minoria) em que as precipitações são generosas e outros (quase todos) em que ficámos à míngua de água.E já percebemos que este Inverno é ,tem sido igual a tantos outros. 
A chuva de hoje foi uma benção para muitos sítios.
Mas foi só hoje.É pouco.Muito POUCO.
E lá vem Ele, outra vez.O ANTICICLONE...
Por mais quantos dias?


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Fev 2008 às 01:07)

nimboestrato disse:


> Nos últimos 15 anos ( excepcção do Inverno 2000-2001 com 5 cheias no Douro e culminou com o fatídico desastre de Entre-os-Rios na 5ª cheia) as precipitações têm sido mais escassass



Olha que o Outono de 2006 foi o 3º mais chuvoso desde 1931  e eu penso que neste momento estamos a viver uma "medida compensatoria" devido á chuva que caiu o ano passado...logo penso que o Inverno 2008/2009 será muito mais chuvoso que este e passe mesmo os valores normais  quanto á temperatura vamos esperar pelo Verão para ver como a nortada se desenvolve e o AA  

Isto está tudo muito complicado provavelmente depois de todas estas secas, irregularidades de percepitação, neves em locais pouco habituais, Verões esquesitos acabará por resultar um clima continental é esse o motivo de toda esta maluqueira mas vamos dar tempo ao tempo para ver no que isto dá  

Investiguem a historia da Europa antes da Mini Era-Glaciar e comparem com os dias de hoje e verão como o resultado é bastante interessante 

Anomalia positiva em quase toda a Europa.


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Fev 2008 às 11:08)

Parece que o AA não vai ficar por muito tempo aquela instabilidade de fundo penso que se vai aguentar e chegar a manifestar-se 





Pois é meus amigos a tendência está lá ninguem a tirá...


----------



## nimboestrato (4 Fev 2008 às 12:10)

Bons dias:
-És mesmo muito optimista.
Não sei onde vês essa tendência.
Nos principais modelos de previsão e até onde é razoável crer neles, só se vê 
AA , AA e mais AAs.











Pelo menos ,nos próximos 7 dias não haverá novidades.
Depois , entrámos no reino das fezadas e suposições.
Tomara que eu esteja errado.


----------



## iceworld (4 Fev 2008 às 12:28)

A precisão descritiva de hoje do IM tem a previsão até sexta-feira


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Fev 2008 às 14:16)

Eu não sou muito de previsões a muito longooooo prazo mas... ai vem a convectividade e e o calor  o frio que se lixe quero é chuva.


----------



## ACalado (4 Fev 2008 às 14:38)

iceworld disse:


> A precisão descritiva de hoje do IM tem a previsão até sexta-feira



Pois tem para eles estas previsões sao as mais fáceis de dar pois o AA esta instalado e como que estão de ferias  ao menos assim não falham pois é só dizer céu pouco nublado ou limpo


----------



## MSantos (5 Fev 2008 às 02:29)

O Anticiclone deve ficar por cá uns tempos. Este Inverno está a ser mesmo aborrecido


----------



## nimboestrato (5 Fev 2008 às 02:54)

Recuso-me a atirar a toalha ao chão a 5 de Fevereiro!!!
O GFS e o Europeu , apontam até aos confins,  dias anticiclónicos.
Os primeiros  sete dias sê-lo-ão.
Já sabemos que haverá toda a fiabilidade para tal.
Mas depois,calma aí.
A atmosfera terá parecenças com o cérebro humano
onde  a  instabilidade comporta-se irrequieta:
Mais cedo ou mais tarde virá à tona.


----------



## psm (5 Fev 2008 às 08:44)

Tem que haver esperança.:
No modelo ecmwf há alguma hipotese de chover no sw de portugal´daqui a 6 dias


----------



## nimboestrato (5 Fev 2008 às 10:49)

Bons dias:
-Mais um dia em que corro para as actualizações e mais um dia em que não há novidades.Anticiclone da Península à Itália,do Reino Unido à Polónia e à Rússia Ocidental.Os únicos focos de instabilidade continuam a ser o norte da Escandinávia e a zona dos Balcãs ,Grécia e Turquia.Também os Açores vão ter alguma chuva nos próximos dias.Com a ausência de Anticiclones em latitudes elevadas( Gronelândia e Escandinávia) não haverá hipóteses de formação de sistemas depressionários às nossas latitudes.
Por cá, segue este inverno horribilis do nosso descontentamento.
O ECWMF ainda acena com uma réstea de esperança de alguma precipitação para o SW daqui a um sem fim de horas.
Mas como em Meteorologia tudo é efémero,aguardo tranquilamente por dias revoltos ainda para o que resta deste Inverno.


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Fev 2008 às 11:12)

A instabilidade mantem-se


----------



## ACalado (5 Fev 2008 às 15:31)

tenho estado a acompanhar as 3 ultimas saídas do gfs e eles insiste numa possível situação para dia 19  vamos ver


----------



## squidward (5 Fev 2008 às 16:18)

Cá para mim este Inverno arrisca-se a ser pior que o do ano passado
Sendo que no Inverno 2006/2007 salvou-se a neve em Lisboa (que infelizmente aqui não caiu nada) e a bela "Granizada" a 16 de Fevereiro....de resto foi um autentico pesadelo, em Março então....


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Fev 2008 às 20:14)

Bom, parece que a partir de domingo o tempo vai alterar-se principalmente no Algarve.


----------



## Tiagofsky (5 Fev 2008 às 23:02)

A partir do 2ª quinzena vejo alguma festa...Se virem o GFS a 252horas p a frente é d sonho...lol! Pelo menos parece que a tendencia de mudança esta por la...veremos!


----------



## ACalado (5 Fev 2008 às 23:03)

mais um devaneio do gfs e este e dos grandes


----------



## Brigantia (5 Fev 2008 às 23:09)

spiritmind disse:


> mais um devaneio do gfs e este e dos grandes



Como gosta o GFS de nos iludir...seria fantástico mas amanhã puff. 
Vamos seguir as próximas runs.


----------



## ACalado (5 Fev 2008 às 23:24)

Brigantia disse:


> Como gosta o GFS de nos iludir...seria fantástico mas amanhã puff.
> Vamos seguir as próximas runs.



seria o quadradinho branco  pois a  península ficaria debaixo de neve será que nos não temos direito a um evento desses ate os chineses tem


----------



## Brigantia (5 Fev 2008 às 23:27)

spiritmind disse:


> seria o quadradinho branco  pois a  península ficaria debaixo de neve será que nos não temos direito a um evento desses ate os chineses tem



Eu ainda acredito num cénário desses neste inverno...vamos ver se esta tendência se mantém


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Fev 2008 às 23:29)

É perfeito pessoal, até no mar dos algarves neva e neva no Sotavento poque no Barlavento nada nem na Fóia .

Atenção: Quem sofre do coração é desaconselhado a ver o GFS a run das 18.


----------



## Minho (5 Fev 2008 às 23:32)

algarvio1980 disse:


> É perfeito pessoal, até no mar dos algarves neva e neva no Sotavento poque no Barlavento nada nem na Fóia .
> 
> Atenção: Quem sofre do coração é desaconselhado a ver o GFS a run das 18.



Era o Domingo Gordo! Qual lotaria qual quê!!


----------



## jPdF (5 Fev 2008 às 23:55)

Tá bem tá!!!
Calmex para toda a gente...Já...


----------



## nimboestrato (6 Fev 2008 às 00:02)

Ele aí está .O anticlone.Imponente.Vastíssimo







E desta vez não é surpresa para ninguém.Desde sexta-feira que os modelos de previsão apontavam a sua chegada para hoje 06 (quarta-feira). 
Desta vez, eles estão de facto de parabéns.Antecipadamente nos foram indicando.Tantas vezes sabemos que não têm este sucesso,outras vezes queremos que eles não acertem assim tanto,porque apontam para os AA,
outras ainda, Cremos Neles Todo-Poderosos Criadores da Chuva e do Frio a mais de 10 dias.
O que temos agora, é Ele.Todo-Poderoso.
E se esta persistente circulação continental de sueste acontecesse em Agosto,estaríamos  seguramente na presença de uma importante vaga de calor.
Em Fevereiro dará um cheiro a Primavera.
E é o que temos por agora.
Lá mais para diante talvez o SW veja alguma precipitação.
Talvez...


----------



## dgstorm (6 Fev 2008 às 00:12)

spiritmind disse:


> mais um devaneio do gfs e este e dos grandes



Isto é fiavel ?

Acontece muitas vezes alterarem ou enganarem.se muito ?
Quem dera que fosse assim como está aí  !


----------



## dgstorm (6 Fev 2008 às 00:16)

Uma coisa... onde é que voces arranjam estas imagens e previsoes ?

Cumprimentos !

Agora : 11,9ºC


----------



## Gilmet (6 Fev 2008 às 00:17)

*Bem... o GFS tem umas situações...*
*Não devem é durar muito...*

Que é isto? De repente... DESCARGA?
Meteograma para o cacém segundo o freemeteo:


----------



## Gilmet (6 Fev 2008 às 00:20)

dgstorm disse:


> Uma coisa... onde é que voces arranjam estas imagens e previsoes ?
> 
> Cumprimentos !
> 
> Agora : 11,9ºC




Os modelos das imagens são arranjados neste site: *www.meteociel.fr*


----------



## AnDré (6 Fev 2008 às 00:25)

spiritmind disse:


> mais um devaneio do gfs e este e dos grandes




Neve nas águas mais quentes de Portugal Continental?
Oh meu Deus. Mas onde é que eles andam com a cabeça quando fazem estas previsões?!

Não deixa de ser um sonho... e que sonho...


----------



## nimboestrato (6 Fev 2008 às 00:43)

Mapas a 12, 14 dias? Servem para quê?
Cremos Neles Todo-Poderosos quando nos são  favorávéis?

Mas e depois?
O que é que, invariavelmente acontece a essa distância?
Tudo se esvai, tudo se esfuma...
Agora o que temos, o que vamos ter
é a Primavera a ter os primeiros contactos ,
a ver bem o sítio onde lá para Abril se vai instalar...


----------



## olheiro (6 Fev 2008 às 02:35)

Aqui pelo Ribatejo, na quinta onde móro, já foi dado o falso tiro da partida para a Primavera......as azedas floridas , as mimosas em força,  algumas chorinas a desabrochar, época atípica à qual a própria natureza não sabe como responder....tempo próprio destes Invernos indecisos.

Continuo a a guiar-me pelos conselhos do meu velho hortelão, a quem, nestas nesgas do tempo, a que a lógica foge, me vai dizendo preventivamente,  "olhe que a chuva que há-de vir não venha para destruir".....ou seja do mal o menos...."antes assim do que pior"...

Como homem do campo, do alto dos seus quase oitenta anos,  ele próprio tem um entendimento dos comportamentos naturais, aos quais, na sua óptica,  não devemos dar a importância de "providência divina"...

E aí tomo a liberdade de juntar, pragmàticamente,  os comportamentos terrenos dos modelos previstos pelas aplicações informáticas do GFS, ECM e afins,  para demonstrar que a mão do homem que as programou se esqueceu desta realidade. Pelo menos para além do que a vista alcança.....

Se os Deuses não as dominam porquê a mania do homem em assumir o domínio das bonanças e das tormentas...

Isto foi escrito em tom de brincadeira...porque para a maioria de vós (nós, espero) ,os fenómenos meteorológicos  estarão para além de dois anos, uma, duas ou três décadas....deverão durar o período de uma vida....e no fim quem não estiver desatento, testemunhou situações espantosas...A nível micro ou a nível macro......Acreditem...vão ficar espantados quando delas se tiverem que lembrar...

Saravah !!!!


----------



## nimboestrato (6 Fev 2008 às 03:44)

olheiro disse:


> Aqui pelo Ribatejo, na quinta onde móro, já foi dado o falso tiro da partida para a Primavera......as azedas floridas , as mimosas em força,  algumas chorinas a desabrochar, época atípica à qual a própria natureza não sabe como responder....tempo próprio destes Invernos indecisos.
> 
> Continuo a a guiar-me pelos conselhos do meu velho hortelão, a quem, nestas nesgas do tempo, a que a lógica foge, me vai dizendo E aí tomo a liberdade de juntar, pragmàticpreventivamente,  "olhe que a chuva que há-de vir não venha para destruir"....
> Se os Deuses não as dominam porquê a mania do homem em assumir o domínio das bonanças e das tormentas...
> ...


----------



## Aurélio (6 Fev 2008 às 10:05)

Sem dúvida que esta run das 0h foi claramente a pior de todas ...  mas analisando os modelos e seguindo a tendência ... creio que podemos tirar as seguintes conclusões:
1) O anti-ciclone vai reinar;
2) A p´roxima semana vai ter nuvens;
3) A probabilidade de chover é pequena e se chover deverá ser apenas no centro-sul e sul no país e será coisa pouca;
4) O vento será sempre de leste, e a primavera chega mais cedo;


----------



## Aurélio (6 Fev 2008 às 10:18)

Tá-me cá a cheirar que esta run (6h) vai tirar  toda a precipitação ....
já suspeitava ... era anti-ciclone a mais e a depressão esfuma-se ... é tipico do GFS!!


----------



## Aurélio (6 Fev 2008 às 10:37)

Bingo .... até ás 180h já se foi tudo ... pudera com tanto anti-ciclone !!!


----------



## Aurélio (6 Fev 2008 às 10:51)

Hum .. este run das 6h, parece bastante erróneo .... nada que seja novidade ... e não me parece fiável para acreditarmos neste run como uma tendencia!!
Mas para mim uma coisa parece certa ... o Inverno já era !!!

E estas previsões de chuva que dão mesmo com pressão acima de 1020hpa ... hum, não me cheira!!
Tou a ver mas é só nuvens a passar de um lado para o outro ... e o vento de leste logo trata de resto ... pois a ventania de Leste vem aí !!!


----------



## vitamos (6 Fev 2008 às 10:57)

Aurélio disse:


> Hum .. este run das 6h, parece bastante erróneo .... nada que seja novidade ... e não me parece fiável para acreditarmos neste run como uma tendencia!!
> Mas para mim uma coisa parece certa ... o Inverno já era !!!
> 
> E estas previsões de chuva que dão mesmo com pressão acima de 1020hpa ... hum, não me cheira!!
> Tou a ver mas é só nuvens a passar de um lado para o outro ... e o vento de leste logo trata de resto ... pois a ventania de Leste vem aí !!!



Absolutamente triste esta run... aqueles devaneios modelísticos que andavam por aí eram apenas fruto de uma verdadeira bebedeira, provavelmente patrocinada por um vinho francês pelas bandas da meteociel...

Pleno poder anticiclónico a a longo prazo em vez de frio e neve que até faziam sonhar os algarvios passam a uma espécie de forno! As previsões querem torrar já os algarves uns meses antes e o resto do país pode alegremente ver passarinhos e o desabrochar das flores!

Chegou a primavera... ou não! (eu gosto é do "ou não" isto anda imprevisível   )


----------



## mafr (6 Fev 2008 às 12:10)

Será que este monstro vem direito a nós ???


----------



## mafr (6 Fev 2008 às 12:12)

http://www.ecmwf.int/products/forec...Europe!pop!od!oper!public_plots!2008020600!!/


----------



## jpmartins (6 Fev 2008 às 12:16)

É bem posssível que seja mais uma miragem  Até lá desaparece e de monstro passa a ursinho de peluche
Como se diz, a tendência está lá hehe.


----------



## ppereira (6 Fev 2008 às 13:14)

só para animar ou pouco.
o Accuweather prevê chuva para bragança a partir do dia 12 até ao dia 20 

mas sendo um modelo americano não deve ser levado muito a sério.

já agora...prevê apenas chuva porque neve...nem vê-la....


----------



## vitamos (6 Fev 2008 às 16:23)

Tenho pena de me ter de ausentar do computador antes da run das 12z sair toda... é que está a dar umas entradas curiosas a vir do lado leste... não é normal estas coisas em run´s da tarde, que costumam ser nefastas... veremos o evoluir desta e das próximas run's... que é para ver se não enterramos o inverno de vez! 

PS: ESQUEÇAM! é melhor não dizer nada... falei e o cenário começou logo a piorar...


----------



## Aurélio (6 Fev 2008 às 16:54)

E cá está cada cenário ... pior que o outro e mais um Inverno para esquecer .... 
venha o pŕoximo ano que este já deu tudo o que tinha a dar ... embora não tivesse dado nada ....

Nem frio nem chuva, nada de nada ...... !!!!!


----------



## squidward (6 Fev 2008 às 17:06)

Aurélio disse:


> E cá está cada cenário ... pior que o outro e mais um Inverno para esquecer ....
> venha o pŕoximo ano que este já deu tudo o que tinha a dar ... embora não tivesse dado nada ....
> 
> Nem frio nem chuva, nada de nada ...... !!!!!



bem disse há uns posts atrás, que este Inverno(??) arriscava-se a ser pior que o do ano passado...e não é que vai ser mesmo


----------



## jpmartins (6 Fev 2008 às 17:38)

O pessoal não pode desanimar, o Inverno ainda não acabou, isto ainda poderá dar mtas voltas. 
Bem vou agora para as maternidade que o meu primeiro filhote “vai” nascer, se não for outro falso alarme 
Pessoal se assim for, vou-me ausentar uns dias, um abraço para todos.


----------



## Aurélio (6 Fev 2008 às 17:43)

JPMartins ... que tudo corra bem para ti e para os teus .... 
Boa sorte ... eu tb só volto daqui a 1 semana .... que isto já deu o que tinha a dar...

Boa semana para todos !!

Horas de trabalhar e estudar ........ um abraço para todos, e nao tomem muitos Calmex, pois no outro dia atendi a mãe de um miúdo que tomou um frasco inteiro de Xarope, e ela estava muito preocupada com ele !!!

Fiquem bem !!


----------



## Vince (6 Fev 2008 às 17:46)

É realmente frustrante. Como tinha dito há dias noutro tópico, tinha genuínas expectativas para este Inverno. Os primeiros dados agora a serem disponibilizados confirmam que tivemos um interessante mês de Janeiro a nível global, dados do RSS (medições temperatura por satélite) apontam para o 2º Janeiro mais frio dos últimos 15 anos a nível global. 







E tudo isto nos está a passar ao lado, e boa parte da Europa também.


----------



## AnDré (6 Fev 2008 às 18:07)

Vince disse:


> É realmente frustrante. Como tinha dito há dias noutro tópico, tinha genuínas expectativas para este Inverno. Os primeiros dados agora a serem disponibilizados confirmam que tivemos um interessante mês de Janeiro a nível global, dados do RSS (medições temperatura por satélite) apontam para o 2º Janeiro mais frio dos últimos 15 anos a nível global.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



É incrivel que nem em tempo de La Nina a Europa arrefece.
E quanto a Portugal, o mês de Janeiro costuma ser ou ameno e chuvoso, ou frio e seco. Este teve a proeza de trazer consigo a primavera durante uma quinzena inteira!

Quanto a previsões, parece que sem aí mais sete dias de céu Limpo. E temperaturas amenas.


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Fev 2008 às 21:06)

Vince disse:


>



Não me podias dar melhor noticia Vince  linda linha e pronto o click já se deu 

Nota: O frio não se esquece de nós


----------



## Minho (6 Fev 2008 às 21:51)

Vince disse:


> É realmente frustrante. Como tinha dito há dias noutro tópico, tinha genuínas expectativas para este Inverno. Os primeiros dados agora a serem disponibilizados confirmam que tivemos um interessante mês de Janeiro a nível global, dados do RSS (medições temperatura por satélite) apontam para o 2º Janeiro mais frio dos últimos 15 anos a nível global.
> 
> 
> 
> E tudo isto nos está a passar ao lado, e boa parte da Europa também.




Sem comentários... nem nisto temos sortinha nenhuma!


O único a destacar nos próximos dias é o desprendimento de uma depressão isolada em altura que poderá trazer animação numa primeira fase à Madeira e Canárias, depois quem sabe rumará ao continente....








CAPE/LI - 12/02







.


----------



## lsalvador (6 Fev 2008 às 21:58)

jpmartins disse:


> O pessoal não pode desanimar, o Inverno ainda não acabou, isto ainda poderá dar mtas voltas.
> Bem vou agora para as maternidade que o meu primeiro filhote “vai” nascer, se não for outro falso alarme
> Pessoal se assim for, vou-me ausentar uns dias, um abraço para todos.



Boa sorte e que corra tudo bem 

O ano passado fui eu e posso dizer que é uma sensação única mesmo.


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Fev 2008 às 22:32)

É uma questão de espera :assobio: o caminho fica desenpedido daqui a uns dias.


----------



## formiga (6 Fev 2008 às 22:46)

boa noite a todos
estou do lado do mario barros pois o frio ainda vem a caminho e uma questao de esperar, pela run das 18 que esta a sair as coisas nao sao asim tao mas 
e meus amigos ainda a algo que e um misterio clima ou naturesa e os seus    fenomenos que sao nem mais nem menos como os numeros do euromilhoes todos damos o nosso palpite mas poucos acertam.
meu palpite: ele vem ai e com ele muitos flocos brancos para todos


----------



## MSantos (7 Fev 2008 às 00:24)

Como é possivel que o Inverno mais frio dos ultimos anos, a nivel mundial, nos esteja a passar ao lado


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Fev 2008 às 00:25)

MSantos disse:


> Como é possivel que o Inverno mais frio dos ultimos anos, a nivel mundial, nos esteja a passar ao lado



Calma MSantos o Inverno ainda não acabou faltam 44 dias  será que acaba ??  Ainda vai haver supresas para estes lados.


----------



## nimboestrato (7 Fev 2008 às 02:10)

Sim .Claro. Ainda falta algum Inverno.É preciso ter calma.
Mas temo que o cenário comece a ficar confrangedor.
 Este Anticiclone é vastíssimo:-praticamente toda a Europa estará sob Ele nos próximos 6,7 dias.Isso parece ser seguro e consensual em todos os modelos.Para além da sua vastidão também será suficientemente  potente uma vez que uma extensa área registará de 1035 mb ou mais , anulando qualquer entrada atlântica que se atreva  a abeirar pelo Ocidente.
Advecção de nortes também não haverá já que não há  AA nem no Açores ,nem na Islândia/Gronelândia.
Só se enxergam suestes por tempo indeterminado.
E aqui coloca-se a questão incontornável:
As hipóteses de haver algo,(eu já só peço umas frentezitas ,normais, normalzinhas,ao menos),
essas hipóteses de termos Inverno, à medida que avança Fevereiro, vão-se obviamente reduzindo.
Num dos Anos mais frios a nível Global, é um pouco irónico e cruel para a nossa comunidade  assistir à  Europa  em contra-ciclo, 
amena e ao mesmo tempo sem chuvas.


----------



## psm (7 Fev 2008 às 07:42)

bom dia .


depois de ter visto a run do ecmwf das 00 fico mais porque os outros modelos são depressivos. eu quero é muita chuva.
"Enquanto há vida há esperança"


----------



## vitamos (7 Fev 2008 às 10:15)

psm disse:


> bom dia .
> 
> 
> depois de ter visto a run do ecmwf das 00 fico mais porque os outros modelos são depressivos. eu quero é muita chuva.
> "Enquanto há vida há esperança"



O GFS esse para já não traz nada de novo...mas vamos ver se pelo menos alguma tendência mais animadora trará a longo prazo!


----------



## josecarlos (7 Fev 2008 às 10:27)

Bem este é o meu segundo post....mas tenho seguido atentamente as previsões estilo "Nostrudamos" que se fazem por aqui....
Como escrevi no meu primeiro post já la vai muito tempo, este ano não vai haver inverno, nem chuva, nem frio... o nosso amigo AA esta em toda a sua pujança e a meu ver ja preparou a cadeirinha e a toalha de praia, e ja esta a guardar o seu lugarzito em Portugal... não vão os "camones" retirarem-lhe o lugar...
Por isso é que os modelos preparam autenticos diluvios, mas passadas algumas horas o retiram, esses diluvios sao calculados com base em algaritmos com base em varios factores, e embora o computados pense que o AA vai diminuir, quando volta a calcular e os valores comtinuam na mesma.."puff", la se vai o diluvio...
Por outro lado ha que nos apercebermo-nos que os calculos sao basiados em estatisticas e probablidades, e se a tres dias o erro nas 72 h ja ira por volta de 15%, a 180 h ira nos 30~40% porque se vai acomulando.... a 360 h... e quase 60%... e caros amigos se 15% e mais ou menos fiavel, em metereologia 30~40% e um tiro no escuro, e a 60% é como encontrar uma agulha no palheiro....
Por isso quando em dezembro escrevi e disse esqueçam o inverno... e porque em anos iguais e quando o AA se instala desta maneira, não ha frente que resista,... iremos acredito para abril ter umas "chuvitas" quem sabe umas trovoadas, mas será muito esporadico....
Como dizem.... Tomem muito CALMEX!!!! que este ano vai ser mesmo precisso!!! 
ABRAÇOS


----------



## Rog (7 Fev 2008 às 10:42)

Pela Madeira, apesar do tempo Leste que se faz, as previsões indicam a passagem de frente fria no fim de semana, bem como um sistema depressionário na terça e quarta com chuva e possibilidade de trovoadas.


----------



## vitamos (7 Fev 2008 às 10:45)

Rog disse:


> Pela Madeira, apesar do tempo Leste que se faz, as previsões indicam a passagem de frente fria no fim de semana, bem como um sistema depressionário na terça e quarta com chuva e possibilidade de trovoadas.



Cenário bem interessante por aí... apesar de não ser muito entendido nas questões mais "técnicas" dá a sensação nos modelos de Madeira ir "beneficiar" (para os amantes do tempo severo) com esta situação de frentes e da colocação do anticiclone, ficando numa zona de instabilidade e "choque de massas", será assim? corrijam-me sempre


----------



## AnDré (7 Fev 2008 às 10:52)

vitamos disse:


> Cenário bem interessante por aí... apesar de não ser muito entendido nas questões mais "técnicas" dá a sensação nos modelos de Madeira ir "beneficiar" (para os amantes do tempo severo) com esta situação de frentes e da colocação do anticiclone, ficando numa zona de instabilidade e "choque de massas", será assim? corrijam-me sempre



Podes crer! 

A mim quer-me parecer que o arquipelago vai ser assolado por muitas trovoadas! Sortudos!!


----------



## Rog (7 Fev 2008 às 12:16)

O tempo de Leste, que está presente na Madeira neste momento, tem origem nesse anticiclone sobre a Península Ibérica que se encontra em deslocação para o centro europeu. Os vento por cá são de Leste / Sudeste devido ao A, e como tal trás o ar seco e quente do deserto do Sahara, e com ele a particulas de poeira do deserto...
Aqui fica a  previsão da concentração de poeiras na atmosfera para os proximos dias...


----------



## Rog (7 Fev 2008 às 12:33)

vitamos disse:


> Cenário bem interessante por aí... apesar de não ser muito entendido nas questões mais "técnicas" dá a sensação nos modelos de Madeira ir "beneficiar" (para os amantes do tempo severo) com esta situação de frentes e da colocação do anticiclone, ficando numa zona de instabilidade e "choque de massas", será assim? corrijam-me sempre



Não diria bem tempo severo...  mas trará com certeza chuva e algumas trovoadas... os modelos concordam no essencial: uma depressão em progressão desde os Açores até Canárias, com passagem ao lado ou mesmo sobre a Madeira, falta saber com que intensidade e isso ainda não é bem claro a esta distância: desde o cape mesmo à pressão mínima bem como a precipitação.


----------



## ferreira5 (7 Fev 2008 às 12:35)

Bem pelo menos temos poeira!!! Inverno acabou?


----------



## Vince (7 Fev 2008 às 14:16)

Uma depressão convectiva a SW na Madeira compunha o ramalhete, estariamos na Primavera. Ou então ainda no Outono, também seria uma possibilidade, para os muito optimistas   

A boa notícia é que o ECM também despreende a depressão embora um pouco mais a norte. É seguir a situação que poderá ser interessante, ou mesmo muito interessante no caso do ECM que mete na sequência uns dias menos monótonos lá para as 200h.

A má notícia é que a tantas horas este tipo de depressões esfuma-se dos modelos mais rápido que o diabo esfrega um olho.


*ECM 120-240h*


----------



## ppereira (7 Fev 2008 às 16:30)

huummm....
parece-me que esta run muda muita coisa.
espero bem que sim....


----------



## vitamos (7 Fev 2008 às 16:45)

ppereira disse:


> huummm....
> parece-me que esta run muda muita coisa.
> espero bem que sim....



Muda muito, podia ainda mudar mais 

Em primeiro lugar vem confirmar a tendência que o Vince disse há pouco a partir de outro modelo. Em segundo parece realçar alguma instabilidade. O AA está cá em força, o que parece é que vai ser vítima de ataques (parece um filme  ) . Ou fica tudo na mesma ou haverá situações instáveis e imprevisíveis na berra. A ver vamos!


----------



## formiga (7 Fev 2008 às 16:59)

pois e 
tira e poem,poem e tira
mais vale tarde que nunca


----------



## formiga (7 Fev 2008 às 17:02)

perfeito,perfeito,perfeito so a run das 12


----------



## Jota 21 (7 Fev 2008 às 17:08)

Rog disse:


> O tempo de Leste, que está presente na Madeira neste momento, tem origem nesse anticiclone sobre a Península Ibérica que se encontra em deslocação para o centro europeu. Os vento por cá são de Leste / Sudeste devido ao A, e como tal trás o ar seco e quente do deserto do Sahara, e com ele a particulas de poeira do deserto...
> Aqui fica a  previsão da concentração de poeiras na atmosfera para os proximos dias...




 Se calhar pior ainda do que não ter chuva é ter poeira... era só o que faltava! A malta quer é chuva, neve e frio...


----------



## dgstorm (7 Fev 2008 às 17:59)

Mai nada jota 21 !

Que venha o frio a neve e a chuva em força !

Eu nao sei pk tenho um feeling que isto vai dar pa neve ! xD


----------



## Dan (7 Fev 2008 às 18:22)

Nos próximos dias vamos continuar sob o domínio de um vasto campo anticiclónico que se estende da Europa até á Ásia. Vai continuar o céu limpo, com vento de leste e descida da temperatura. Uma gota fria já está isolar-se a sul dos Açores e a Oeste da madeira. Os modelos apontam para a formação sucessiva de gotas frias na junção entre o Anticiclone dos Açores e este anticiclone que está sob a Europa. Vamos ver o que isto dá.


----------



## Skizzo (7 Fev 2008 às 19:05)

Eu estou a gostar deste bom tempo. Ja tenho saudades da Primavera. Hoje quando saí de casa senti esse cheiro primaveril, adorei


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Fev 2008 às 19:08)

Skizzo disse:


> Eu estou a gostar deste bom tempo. Ja tenho saudades da Primavera. Hoje quando saí de casa senti esse cheiro primaveril, adorei



Eu tambem gostaria deste tempo caso o que estive-se para trás fosse um Inverno gélido e bastante chuvoso o problema é que eu ainda não conheceço tal realidade  parece que Portugal está dentro daqueles globos de vidro  em que o clima é controlado.

Parece diminuta mas a instabilidade está lá   nem que daqui para a frente tudo seje trovoadas não me importo nada para alem disso não á nada mais belo que uns ricos Cumulonimbus


----------



## ACalado (7 Fev 2008 às 19:21)

Skizzo disse:


> Eu estou a gostar deste bom tempo. Ja tenho saudades da Primavera. Hoje quando saí de casa senti esse cheiro primaveril, adorei


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Fev 2008 às 20:02)

Bom, segundo o IM a partir do dia 11 (segunda-feira), o tempo vai mudar aguaceiros no Algarve e a partir do dia 12 a 16 prevêm chuva por vezes  fortes no Centro e Sul, trovoadas e vento forte com rajadas de sul, segundo o e-mail que recebi hoje do IM,  segundo a previsão que eles têm disponível o que vem mencionado que os próximos 3 meses existe uma probabilidade para a ocorrência de precipitação acima da média.


----------



## Brigantia (7 Fev 2008 às 21:29)

Dan disse:


> Nos próximos dias vamos continuar sob o domínio de um vasto campo anticiclónico que se estende da Europa até á Ásia. Vai continuar o céu limpo, com vento de leste e descida da temperatura. Uma gota fria já está isolar-se a sul dos Açores e a Oeste da madeira. Os modelos apontam para a formação sucessiva de gotas frias na junção entre o Anticiclone dos Açores e este anticiclone que está sob a Europa. Vamos ver o que isto dá.



Também estou curioso para ver o isso vai dar, mas o modelo europeu já começou a mostrar alguma coisa...


----------



## Blizzard (7 Fev 2008 às 21:33)

Boas, isto pode tornar-se interessante... se o AA deixar 





Já agora pra quem se quiser distrair da "seca" deste tempo , na RTP2 tá a dar
prog. sobre tornados.


----------



## Brigantia (7 Fev 2008 às 21:35)

Os modelos parecem um pouco baralhados...




Espero que seja o modelo Europeu a ter razão...


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Fev 2008 às 21:50)

Blizzard disse:


> Boas, isto pode tornar-se interessante... se o AA deixar
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eu tou a ver isso  vamos ter uns quantos cá no Verão  claro que serão amostras em relação aos dos states.


----------



## Blizzard (7 Fev 2008 às 22:00)

Mário Barros disse:


> Eu tou a ver isso  vamos ter uns quantos cá no Verão  claro que serão amostras em relação aos dos states.




Já me contentava com isto...  

Tormenta Severa en Mallorca 04/10/07


----------



## Minho (7 Fev 2008 às 22:30)

Nada mau esta saída do ECM. Vamos ver se o GFS se começa a colar ao ECM na  run das 18h. Acho que se o fizer aumenta exponencialmente as hipoteses de quebrarmos com esta cintura de altas pressões. Por este andar, qualquer dia temos ZCIT em cima do Sara...


----------



## Rog (7 Fev 2008 às 22:59)

Minho disse:


> Nada mau esta saída do ECM. Vamos ver se o GFS se começa a colar ao ECM na  run das 18h. Acho que se o fizer aumenta exponencialmente as hipoteses de quebrarmos com esta cintura de altas pressões. Por este andar, qualquer dia temos ZCIT em cima do Sara...


Realmente esta saída do ECM afasta a depressão da Madeira para o continente, embora o ensemble já tivesse semi-avisado pela falta de uniformidade:
Ensamble do Funchal:





Comparação dos modelos ECM e GFS:

ECM





GFS


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Fev 2008 às 23:19)

Blizzard disse:


> Já me contentava com isto...
> 
> Tormenta Severa en Mallorca 04/10/07



Mas que belo refresh de memória  essa situação se acontecesse cá é que era só assim é que o nosso territorio vê chuva como deve ser tem de se elevar as coisas ao extremos.


----------



## nimboestrato (8 Fev 2008 às 00:57)

Mas afinal em que ficámos?
Com o ECMWF,  que nos brinda já para meados da semana que vem ,com chuva generalizada do Minho ao Algarve?






Ou com, o também prestigiado GFS americano, que prolonga Ad Eternum O Anticiclone e a estabilidade?








.


O confronto entre estes 2 gigantes mundiais na previsão meteorológica ,não é novo.E será curioso verificar qual deles se aproximará da realidade na semana que vem.É que ambos estão fortes e decididos nas suas opções.Esta saída do Europeu não é sequer surpresa já que nela vem insistindo há 2 dias.O GFS por sua vez ,mantem-se  irredutível e insensível à mudança.
No passado,e já levo uns bons 5, 6 anos a observá-los, devo confessar que a maior parte das vezes é o GFS que acaba por dar o braço a torcer,mas obviamente que já vi o contrário.
Amanhã já haverá mais esclarecimentos sobre este verdadeiro combate de chefes .
Para já, certo, certinho é esta Primavera que já  faz brotar,desabrochar e que vai continuar..


----------



## Vince (8 Fev 2008 às 01:12)

nimboestrato disse:


> Amanhã já haverá mais esclarecimentos sobre este verdadeiro combate de chefes . Para já, certo, certinho é esta Primavera que já  faz brotar,desabrochar e que vai continuar..



É para já o combate mais aguardado do ano    Vamos lá a ver qual será o desfecho.


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Fev 2008 às 10:11)

água no centro e sul já ninguem a tira


----------



## vitamos (8 Fev 2008 às 10:47)

Mário Barros disse:


> água no centro e sul já ninguem a tira



Eu gostava de ser assim tão optimista...

Oxalá tenhas razão...


----------



## AnDré (8 Fev 2008 às 11:26)

vitamos disse:


> Eu gostava de ser assim tão optimista...
> 
> Oxalá tenhas razão...



Sim. É que é uma previsão de 192h


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Fev 2008 às 12:05)

Domingo, 10 de Fevereiro de 2008  

Céu pouco nublado ou limpo, apresentando-se muito nublado por nuvens
altas na região do Sul.
*Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) de leste, soprando forte a
muito forte (40 a 60 km/h) com rajadas até 80 km/h, no Algarve e nas
terras altas do Centro e Sul.* Formação de geada nos locais abrigados do interior Norte e Centro. 

2ª Feira, 11 de Fevereiro de 2008  

Céu em geral muito nublado, apresentando-se pouco nublado até ao
final da manhã na região Norte.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) de leste, soprando moderado
a forte (30 a 55 km/h) com rajadas até 60 km/h, no Algarve e nas
terras altas do Centro e Sul.
Formação de geada nos locais abrigados do interior Norte e Centro.
*Aguaceiros para o final da tarde no litoral a sul do Cabo Carvoeiro.* 

Fonte: IM

Parece que Domingo vai estar um Levante incrível no Algarve, para na 2ª feira ao final da tarde começar a chover


----------



## Minho (8 Fev 2008 às 12:10)

O ECM insiste na quebra do padrão já são muitas runs seguidas espero que não me desiluda. Parece que as peças começam a ficar no sítio: anticiclone do Açores no síto onde deveria estar (nos Açores claro  ) e a formação de um anticiclone a Norte da Islândia a bloquear a passagem desses monstros pelos mares do norte, obrigando-os a ter um percurso mais meridional. Isto sim são os padrões para um Inverno normal.... Agora esperar até Domingo para ver como se consolida o ECM ou se isto se fica pela teoria...











.


----------



## ppereira (8 Fev 2008 às 13:20)

Minho disse:


> O ECM insiste na quebra do padrão já são muitas runs seguidas espero que não me desiluda. Parece que as peças começam a ficar no sítio: anticiclone do Açores no síto onde deveria estar (nos Açores claro  ) e a formação de um anticiclone a Norte da Islândia a bloquear a passagem desses monstros pelos mares do norte, obrigando-os a ter um percurso mais meridional. Isto sim são os padrões para um Inverno normal.... Agora esperar até Domingo para ver como se consolida o ECM ou se isto se fica pela teoria...
> 
> 
> 
> ...






enquanto há vida...há esperança...
já vi nevar em pleno Maio na zona de Pinhel. e não foi há muitos anos, penso que em 2002. 
não acumulava...mas nevava
por isso, ainda acredito numa tempestadezita cá para o burgo.


----------



## Blizzard (8 Fev 2008 às 16:09)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Domingo, 10 de Fevereiro de 2008
> 
> Céu pouco nublado ou limpo, apresentando-se muito nublado por nuvens
> altas na região do Sul.
> ...



Actualização IM

Domingo, 10 de Fevereiro de 2008  

Céu pouco nublado ou limpo, apresentando-se muito nublado por
nuvens altas na região do Sul.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) de sueste, soprando forte a
muito forte (40 a 60 km/h) com rajadas da ordem de 90 km/h no
Algarve e nas terras altas do Centro e Sul.
Formação de geada nos locais abrigados do interior Norte e Centro. 

2ª Feira, 11 de Fevereiro de 2008  

Céu em geral muito nublado, apresentando-se pouco nublado até ao
final da manhã na região Norte.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) de sueste, soprando moderado
a forte (30 a 55 km/h) com rajadas da ordem de 80 km/h no Algarve
e nas terras altas do Centro e Sul.
Formação de geada nos locais abrigados do interior Norte.
Aguaceiros a partir da tarde no litoral a sul do Cabo Carvoeiro.


A juntar a uma Lua Nova e temos festa!!! 





Fonte: Instituto Hidrográfico


----------



## vitamos (8 Fev 2008 às 16:12)

Bom ainda bem que existem previsões e modelos a indicar alguma agitação. É que a run do gfs pelo menos no espaço de uma semana é frustrante! Chuva ao largo, neve em espanha... No meio um rectângulo onde nós assistimos, mas não participamos na festa nem num lado nem no outro... 

EDIT: Ui esperem vai melhorando... agora a neve já toca mesmo na fronteira a Norte e a chuva na fronteira a sul... Nem a cortar papel com régua e esquadro conseguia ser tão artista!!


----------



## vitamos (8 Fev 2008 às 16:36)

Bom em resumo a partir de 4ª feira e até ás 180 horas: Tendência para instabilidade originando para o final precipitação... ainda falta tempo mas parece que pelo menos alguma agitação parece haver... Há para aqui é uma miscelânea que deixo para os mais experts comentarem  É tanta coisa que se vai juntar que mais parece um guisado! Venha ele!

Oh Fachavôr com um guizado assim venha a conta e um pudim


----------



## mesq (8 Fev 2008 às 17:31)

A situação actual não deixa de ter as suas semelhanças com a ocorrida em Fevereiro de 1982 (outro inverno de seca):







Mas uns dias depois o caso mudou completamente de figura: 







Agora esperemos que a história se repita...


----------



## jpmartins (8 Fev 2008 às 17:37)

Venha de lá esse guizado, o pessoal anda todo em t-shirt .


----------



## ppereira (8 Fev 2008 às 17:59)

jpmartins disse:


> Venha de lá esse guizado, o pessoal anda todo em t-shirt .



t-shirt, havaianas e óculos escuros
eu quero é


----------



## Gerofil (8 Fev 2008 às 19:14)

Bem, frio é algo que está fora das previsões do GFS Forecast Model:

CURTO PRAZO e MÉDIO PRAZO

 Quanto a precipitação, já vi melhor que isto:

CURTO PRAZO e MÉDIO PRAZO


----------



## dgstorm (8 Fev 2008 às 19:21)

E  nada !?


----------



## MSantos (8 Fev 2008 às 19:28)

Alerta laranja para o arquipelago da Madeira devido á previsão de vento forte :http://www.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/SAM/SAMMadeira.jsp


----------



## Costa (8 Fev 2008 às 20:25)

Este Mário Barros é cá um especialista de meteorologia que até fico burro....

Para ele todas as semanas vai haver tempestades, ventos ciclónicos, nevões, trovoadas, etc...  enfim, um sem número de actividades meteorológicas, que no final se resumem sempre temperaturas de 20ºC e um céu limpo LOL

és mesmo sonhador pah.


----------



## HotSpot (8 Fev 2008 às 20:33)

Costa disse:


> Este Mário Barros é cá um especialista de meteorologia que até fico burro....
> 
> Para ele todas as semanas vai haver tempestades, ventos ciclónicos, nevões, trovoadas, etc...  enfim, um sem número de actividades meteorológicas, que no final se resumem sempre temperaturas de 20ºC e um céu limpo LOL
> 
> és mesmo sonhador pah.



Aqui ninguém é especialista em meteorologia, só curioso. Logo tu ficas burro e nós também somos burros.

Fica a nota que aqui *não é* para opinar sobre as opiniões dos outros mas para opinar sobre previsões meteorologicas.


----------



## Vince (8 Fev 2008 às 21:01)

Costa disse:


> Este Mário Barros é cá um especialista de meteorologia que até fico burro....
> 
> Para ele todas as semanas vai haver tempestades, ventos ciclónicos, nevões, trovoadas, etc...  enfim, um sem número de actividades meteorológicas, que no final se resumem sempre temperaturas de 20ºC e um céu limpo LOL
> 
> és mesmo sonhador pah.



Costa, nunca ouviste falar de atacar as ideias e não o homem,  Ad hominem ?
Já é uma reincidência tua, para a próxima respeita os outros ou teremos que fazer alguma coisa que nunca foi necessária até hoje.


----------



## MSantos (8 Fev 2008 às 21:08)

Costa disse:


> Este Mário Barros é cá um especialista de meteorologia que até fico burro....
> 
> Para ele todas as semanas vai haver tempestades, ventos ciclónicos, nevões, trovoadas, etc...  enfim, um sem número de actividades meteorológicas, que no final se resumem sempre temperaturas de 20ºC e um céu limpo LOL
> 
> és mesmo sonhador pah.



O que afirma não é de todo verdade. O Mário apenas dá a sua opinião, e normalmente quando escreve sobre tempestades, ciclones e nevões que o Costa refere é em tom de brincadeira e boa disposição


----------



## mafr (8 Fev 2008 às 21:59)

Esta pasmaceira de tempo anda a dar cabo dos nervos ao pessoal. Até já dá para se enervarem uns com os outros. Venham mas é umas depressões à maneira para acalmar o ambiente.


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Fev 2008 às 22:10)

Viva o MeteoPT  e os seus grandiosos membros.

Bom malta parece que vem ai chuva é esperar uns diazitos mais uns 4 ou 5...o ECM vai ganhar.


----------



## Minho (8 Fev 2008 às 22:22)

Não sei não.. Já vi o ECM com melhor cara...
Acho que o que está a sair nas últimas runs, melhorou no GFS mas piorou no ECM. 
O ECM faz marcha-trás e coloca-nos, após uma breve instabilidade, o AA em cima de nós outra vez....


----------



## formiga (9 Fev 2008 às 00:04)

boas noites a todos
so um esclarecimento: sera que vi bem ou o gfs mete frio para  o territorio nacional a partir do dia 22????


----------



## ajrebelo (9 Fev 2008 às 00:33)

Costa disse:


> Este Mário Barros é cá um especialista de meteorologia que até fico burro....
> 
> Para ele todas as semanas vai haver tempestades, ventos ciclónicos, nevões, trovoadas, etc...  enfim, um sem número de actividades meteorológicas, que no final se resumem sempre temperaturas de 20ºC e um céu limpo LOL
> 
> és mesmo sonhador pah.



boas

realmente não sei o que vai na cabeça das pessoas para fazer comentários destes 


 costa que tal uma previsão ou uma ideia do tempo que se vai sentir nestes próximos tempos,  seria mais agradável


BEM SE ESTA DEPRESSÃO QUE VAI BATER A UNS QUANTOS KM DA COSTA FOSSE AQUI DEVIA SER BONITO.

abraços


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Fev 2008 às 01:01)

Xiiiiiiiiiii a chuva já cá canta  palavra de meteolouco extremo.


----------



## ferreira5 (9 Fev 2008 às 01:17)

O que é preciso é instabilidade, não é Mário? Vivemos na expectativa de surgir algo que empolgue... e acreditamos que possa acontecer...mas uma coisa é certa ...temos o melhor AA do Mundo!!!
Viva a metereologia...isso sim é conversa!


----------



## ferreira5 (9 Fev 2008 às 01:36)

Costa vai apanhar novoeiro...


----------



## AnDré (9 Fev 2008 às 01:47)

Olá pessoal!

Estive agora a ver o run das 18z e até fiquei animado. Principalmente porque Lisboa parece ser a cidade que mais beneficiará desta depressão que parece que aí vem.
Espero que venha carregada de electricidade.
Aliás, o que eu não espero mesmo é acordar amanha e ver que afinal foi tudo mais uma ilusão.



PS: Epá malta, o post do Costa não me pareceu assim tão mau! "Não havia necessidade..."  o "vai apanhar nevoeiro" a meu ver foi bem pior!
Mas pronto, isto são tudo sintomas de falta de depressões, e neve! eu percebo!
Vá amigos! Toca animar! Enquanto a chuva não vem, olha, deitemo-nos ao sol!


----------



## dgstorm (9 Fev 2008 às 01:58)

Realmente nao sei qual é o drama que tao a fazer por causa do costa OMFG... ele nao maltratou ninguem nem ofendeu ninguem... acho que uma pessoa inteligente e que saiba ler e interpretar direito percebe que foi em tom de brincadeira... mas pronto... ! 

Que venha a chuva e com frio de preferencia !


----------



## nimboestrato (9 Fev 2008 às 02:06)

Olá...boas noites :
-No "combate dos chefes" que anunciei aqui ontem ,
no confronto entre os gigantes da previsão meteorológica,
parece que vai ganhando pontos,desta vez, o GFS.
O ECMWF afinal acaba por recuar,
e é ele, que vai dando por ora, o braço a torcer.
Afinal este Anticiclone, a esta distância , ameaça prolongar -se.
Se bem que há umas nuances de ar frio em altura que agora o GFS aponta que podem provocar surpresas.
Reviravolta de 180º no "Combate dos Chefes". 
E claro, as chuvas e as neves sempre anunciadas pelo Mário Barros 
vão, mais uma vez para as calendas...
E a propósito,
Mas não estou a entender a polémica!!!
Qual é o problema?
Será que sou ingénuo demais?
Então isto não é um forum, livre, sem censura?
O Costa disse de sua justiça,
e o que disse até é seguramente acolhido por inúmeros nossos leitores/participantes:
é claro que anunciar ventos e tempestades a toda a hora não nos dará muita credibilidade para quem nos visita.
E também é claro que sendo leitores uns dos outros já sabemos o que vem dos seus autores.
Mas então qual é o problema?
Haja liberdade.
Daqueles que anunciam chuva a toda a hora,
e tomara que muitas vezes acertassem,
mas também daqueles que ,olham de uma outra forma,
para esta realidade que  é a fiabilidade dos modelos,no seu cômputo e não num só , a 200 horas.
Haja Liberdade para todos...
A Meteorologia surpreende e poderá até vir aí um final de Fevereiro e um Março fabuloso..
Mas , entrementes, Segue esta Primavera  antecipada que também tem o seu encanto.Excelente pôr-do-sol  à beira-mar que hoje vivi.
Nem uma brisa.20º. Em pleno Inverno
Num dia que seguramente,há 7 dias atrás foi anunciado por este ou aqulele modelo uma situação bem diferente e que encheu 3 ou 4 páginas deste tópico...


----------



## AnDré (9 Fev 2008 às 02:12)

nimboestrato disse:


> Olá...boas noites :
> -No "combate dos chefes" que anunciei aqui ontem ,
> no confronto entre os gigantes da previsão meteorológica,
> parece que vai ganhando pontos,desta vez, o GFS.
> ...





Para amanhã prevejo um pôr do sol igual ao de hoje!
A ver se também o vou ver


----------



## AnDré (9 Fev 2008 às 10:16)

Opá! Uns 100 quilometros mais para "Este" e a chuva caíria toda em cima de nós!!


----------



## Vince (9 Fev 2008 às 10:49)

nimboestrato disse:


> E claro, as chuvas e as neves sempre anunciadas pelo Mário Barros
> vão, mais uma vez para as calendas...
> E a propósito,
> Mas não estou a entender a polémica!!!
> ...




Há liberdade, mas também há respeito e algum cuidado com as ironias. O que se pede é que se discuta, concorde ou discorde as ideias e opiniões de alguém, é para isso que o forum serve. É isso que o Nimboestrato faz quando alerta constantemente para o disparate que é olhar para os modelos a longo prazo e quem reler os seus post's criticos percebe que o faz com cuidado sem ser rude com ninguém ou com frases irónicas que podem ser mal interpretadas. É isso que eu faço e o André também no tópico do aquecimento global. Discordamos violentamente do Mário Barros e explicamos porquê, e conseguimos fazê-lo sem ironias ou frases curtas que podem levar a grandes confusões.

O Costa de vez em quando faz intervenções irónicas. A ironia pode ser meramente inocente ou até humorada, mas a ironia online (num forum, num blogue ou num simples email) é uma coisa perigosa, que muitas vezes leva a grandes confusões nestes meios virtuais em que as pessoas não estão frente a frente e não conseguem avaliar se do outro lado está um rosto bem disposto ou mal disposto, sério ou divertido, a rir, a brincar, a troçar ou a gozar . E  raramente vi o Costa a debater, explicar ou fundamentar. Assim torna-se dificil saber quem é o Costa, que até pode ser uma pessoa espectacular que gosta apenas de fazer umas piadas irónicas. Mas é impossível perceber, compreender ou avaliar alguém desta forma com frases curtas e irónicas, se está meramente a fazer uma piada divertida e inocente, ou está a ser rude ou em _trolling_. Vai com 25 post's no forum, inscrito há quase um ano e apesar de tão poucas mensagens já lhe tive que apagar umas 2 ou 3 por não terem nexo ou estarem descontexualizadas, apagar uma assinatura com uma fotografia de um "cagalhão" e uma frase contra um partido político, etc.  O aviso que lhe fiz teve em conta esse historial, mas não o censurei. Por isso não percebi de todo a questão da censura ou da liberdade. Foi apenas um alerta e tendo em conta anteriores situações.

Trabalho de moderador é muito ingrato, somos sempre muito criticados por fazer e por não fazer. Ainda esta semana já tive a minha dose que quase me pôs à beira de desistir de tudo. Também cometemos erros, também avaliamos mal e também temos más decisões. Erramos como todos os outros e às vezes as nossas decisões são respondidas com grande hostilidade sem qualquer respeito pelo que fizemos e fazemos aqui. Felizmente que nesta comunidade estes casos são extremamente raros. Um ou dois por ano, algo de que esta comunidade se pode muito orgulhar e é certamente uma grande inveja de muitas outras. Às vezes as nossas decisões levam mesmo ao abandono do próprio forum pelo visado que é o que mais magoa qualquer moderador, pois o trabalho dele e as decisões que toma é precisamente o inverso, manter a comunidade a crescer, viva, educada e respeitável. Ainda há um mês houve um abandono de um membro que muito me magoou só porque lhe pedi para criticar de forma construitiva as decisões ou resultados de uma instituição em vez de adjectivar toda uma instituição de «bando de incompetentes». São abandonos que magoam muito porque não respeitam o muito trabalho e as muitas horas que eu,o Fil,o Minho e o Rog dedicamos nos bastidores ao forum. Porque há muito trabalho que fazemos que nem sequer é visivel, a comunidade e  as visitas crescem e não é certamente por magia. 

Mas neste caso a única coisa que pedi foi respeito, o que já tenho feito em anteriores ocasiões. Respeito com as pessoas e também com as instituições como por exemplo o Instituto de Meteorologia ou outras. Peço apenas que se critique as opiniões, as ideias, os resultados ou as previsões por exemplo. De preferência de forma construtiva. Mas que não se critique ou adjective as pessoas ou as instituições. A diferença pode não ser perceptivel para todos, mas ela existe e é muito importante. E até o próprio Mário e outros já foram alertados para isso. Já moderei outros foruns e comunidades virtuais no passado e sei bem como as coisas descarrilam (às vezes até à morte) quando se rompe com frequência essa linha que pode ser tenue mas de facto não o é. Será assim tão dificil perceber onde está essa fronteira  e ter algum cuidado na escolha das palavras para não se ser mal interpretado?


Ao Mário e a todos os outros peço também alguma contenção e um maior esforço no forecasting e que evitem o wishcasting. Como já repetidas vezes alertei aqui  em anteriores ocasiões, este forum tem muitas visitas que nada tem a ver com a comunidade activa que por vezes discute de forma às vezes até divertida alguns cenários longínquos nas 200 ou 300 horas mas que pode induzir em erro leitores menos familiarizados com estas discussões ou com os modelos.


----------



## iceworld (9 Fev 2008 às 12:03)

Vince disse:


> Há liberdade, mas também há respeito e algum cuidado com as ironias. O que se pede é que se discuta, concorde ou discorde as ideias e opiniões de alguém, é para isso que o forum serve. É isso que o Nimboestrato faz quando alerta constantemente para o disparate que é olhar para os modelos a longo prazo e quem reler os seus post's criticos percebe que o faz com cuidado sem ser rude com ninguém ou com frases irónicas que podem ser mal interpretadas. É isso que eu faço e o André também no tópico do aquecimento global. Discordamos violentamente do Mário Barros e explicamos porquê, e conseguimos fazê-lo sem ironias ou frases curtas que podem levar a grandes confusões.
> 
> O Costa de vez em quando faz intervenções irónicas. A ironia pode ser meramente inocente ou até humorada, mas a ironia online (num forum, num blogue ou num simples email) é uma coisa perigosa, que muitas vezes leva a grandes confusões nestes meios virtuais em que as pessoas não estão frente a frente e não conseguem avaliar se do outro lado está um rosto bem disposto ou mal disposto, sério ou divertido, a rir, a brincar, a troçar ou a gozar . E  raramente vi o Costa a debater, explicar ou fundamentar. Assim torna-se dificil saber quem é o Costa, que até pode ser uma pessoa espectacular que gosta apenas de fazer umas piadas irónicas. Mas é impossível perceber, compreender ou avaliar alguém desta forma com frases curtas e irónicas, se está meramente a fazer uma piada divertida e inocente, ou está a ser rude ou em _trolling_. Vai com 25 post's no forum, inscrito há quase um ano e apesar de tão poucas mensagens já lhe tive que apagar umas 2 ou 3 por não terem nexo ou estarem descontexualizadas, apagar uma assinatura com uma fotografia de um "cagalhão" e uma frase contra um partido político, etc.  O aviso que lhe fiz teve em conta esse historial, mas não o censurei. Por isso não percebi de todo a questão da censura ou da liberdade. Foi apenas um alerta e tendo em conta anteriores situações.
> 
> ...



Eu penso que a discussão a 200 ou 300 horas é apenas uma maneira de manter a "conversa" animada até aparecer de facto algo mais concreto e fiável. Os visitantes do fórum devem tal como em tudo na vida ler e tirarem as suas conclusões, tal como fazemos todos nós quando lemos um artigo de opinião num qualquer jornal. E se sentirem que devem aprofundar a assunto sobre esse artigo, pois que pesquisem sobre tal "assunto" o que neste caso pode passar por se inscreverem no fórum e recolherem informação mais detalhada. Tal como lêem as opiniões do membro X também podem ler do membro Y. Cada um é que deve fazer a avaliação por si.


----------



## Rog (9 Fev 2008 às 12:06)

Olhando para o ensamble do GFS existe ainda dúvidas quanto à intensidade da precipitação, ede certa forma alguns avanços recusos de ambos os modelos GFS vs ECM

*Nota de Moderação:*
Como disse, e bem, o Vince acima, no forum existe liberdade, mas usada com responsabilidade e respeito pelo outro, caso contrario teremos algo mais parecido com libertinagem.
Podemos discutir as ideias de forma construtiva deixando cada o seu ponto de vista, colocando de lado alguma outra intenção e possível interpretação como insulto. 
Estes valores têm de ser tidos em conta, porque como dito acima, como não nos conhecemos além deste espaço virutal, não se "conseguem avaliar se do outro lado está um rosto bem disposto ou mal disposto, sério ou divertido, a rir, a troçar ou a gozar".
A resposta dada acima pelo Vince é consentida por todos os admin e moderador, e poderia ser feita por qualquer um dos moderadores com sentido idêntico.


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Fev 2008 às 12:09)

Vince disse:


> Há liberdade, mas também há respeito e algum cuidado com as ironias. O que se pede é que se discuta, concorde ou discorde as ideias e opiniões de alguém, é para isso que o forum serve. É isso que o Nimboestrato faz quando alerta constantemente para o disparate que é olhar para os modelos a longo prazo e quem reler os seus post's criticos percebe que o faz com cuidado sem ser rude com ninguém ou com frases irónicas que podem ser mal interpretadas. É isso que eu faço e o André também no tópico do aquecimento global. Discordamos violentamente do Mário Barros e explicamos porquê, e conseguimos fazê-lo sem ironias ou frases curtas que podem levar a grandes confusões.
> 
> O Costa de vez em quando faz intervenções irónicas. A ironia pode ser meramente inocente ou até humorada, mas a ironia online (num forum, num blogue ou num simples email) é uma coisa perigosa, que muitas vezes leva a grandes confusões nestes meios virtuais em que as pessoas não estão frente a frente e não conseguem avaliar se do outro lado está um rosto bem disposto ou mal disposto, sério ou divertido, a rir, a troçar ou a gozar . E  raramente vi o Costa a debater, explicar ou fundamentar. Assim torna-se dificil saber quem é o Costa, que até pode ser uma pessoa espectacular que gosta apenas de fazer umas piadas irónicas. Mas é impossível perceber, compreender ou avaliar alguém desta forma com frases curtas e irónicas, se está meramente a fazer uma piada divertida e inocente, ou está a ser rude ou em _trolling_. Vai com 25 post's no forum, inscrito há quase um ano e apesar de tão poucas mensagens já lhe tive que apagar umas 2 ou 3 por não terem nexo ou estarem descontexualizadas, apagar uma assinatura com uma fotografia de um "cagalhão" e uma frase contra um partido político, etc.  O aviso que lhe fiz teve em conta esse historial, mas não o censurei por isso não percebi de todo a questão da censura ou da liberdade. Foi apenas um alerta e tendo em conta anteriores situações.
> 
> ...



Concordo com o Vince plenamente, cada um pode dar as suas opiniões, discutir as suas ideias, agora mandar uma frase directa como o Costa mandou ao Mário Barros, isso para mim é falta de respeito, de consideração mesmo com os outros membros do fórum, e se ele tivesse um pouco de respeito pelas pessoas, não ficava-lhe nada mal.Um fórum serve para todos darem a sua opinião quer esteja correcta ou não, penso que todos aqui estamos para aprender todos os dias coisas novas e não para andar aí a criticar o que aquele disse, e todos podem dar a sua opinião mas de forma construtiva e não da forma como o Costa fez na minha visão eu considerei aquilo um ataque pessoal ao Mário Barros. No meu blog eu eliminei os comentários porque será? porque alguns engraçadinhos que não têm mais nada para fazer fizeram comentários despropositados em relação ao blog em si, e à minha pessoa. Liberdade de expressão sim, mas que respeitem os outros nas suas opiniões, e quando fazem uma crítica que ela seja construtiva e não destrutiva, que apresente razões que fundamente a crítica, e não criticar só por criticar.


Mudando de assunto, o GFS já começa a delirar

Meteograma para Olhão:


----------



## Vince (9 Fev 2008 às 12:21)

iceworld disse:


> Eu penso que a discussão a 200 ou 300 horas é apenas uma maneira de manter a "conversa" animada até aparecer de facto algo mais concreto e fiável. Os visitantes do fórum devem tal como em tudo na vida ler e tirarem as suas conclusões, tal como fazemos todos nós quando lemos um artigo de opinião num qualquer jornal. E se sentirem que devem aprofundar a assunto sobre esse artigo, pois que pesquisem sobre tal "assunto" o que neste caso pode passar por se inscreverem no fórum e recolherem informação mais detalhada. Tal como lêem as opiniões do membro X também podem ler do membro Y. Cada um é que deve fazer a avaliação por si.



Claro que sim. E discutir as 200 ou as 300 horas é óptimo, e actualmente não temos tido infelizmente mais nada para fazer do que isso. Mas não foi isso que eu disse, discutir as 200 horas é forecasting, mas às vezes colocamos as fasquias demasiado elevadas e damos por nós (eu incluido) a discutir mais desejos (whiscasting) do que cenários minimamente crediveis ou prováveis, vemos, pensamos ou desejamos coisas que às vezes não estão sequer lá nos modelos ou se estão mais valia não estarem porque não significam nada, nem para discutir. Num modelo a 300 horas tanto aparece um ciclone tropical em Lisboa ou no Funchal (como sucedeu algumas vezes no último Outono) como aparecem outras situações com grau de probalidade = zero. Quando falamos disso convem termos algum cuidado no que dizemos para os que lêm e não estão familizarizados com estas questões não sejam induzidos em erro. E quando difundimos a nossa opinião e dizemos que esperamos que aconteça X ou Y daqui a uma semana,um mês ou três meses, devemos esclarecer  se isso se baseia em alguma coisa e fundamentar o porquê (forecasting) e não meramente em desejos (wishcasting). Não se trata de evitar falar dos nossos desejos ou esperanças, mas esclarecer que são apenas isso, se for esse o caso. Lembrem-se que o título e assunto deste  tópico é "Previsão do Tempo e Alertas"


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Fev 2008 às 13:02)

Vince disse:


> Ao Mário e a todos os outros peço também alguma contenção e um maior esforço no forecasting e que evitem o wishcasting. Como já repetidas vezes alertei aqui  em anteriores ocasiões, este forum tem muitas visitas que nada tem a ver com a comunidade activa que por vezes discute de forma às vezes até divertida alguns cenários longínquos nas 200 ou 300 horas mas que pode induzir em erro leitores menos familiarizados com estas discussões ou com os modelos.



Ok Vince assim será começarei a ser mais rigoroso nas previsões a curto-prazo  mas tambem continuarei a ser sonhador a longo-prazo mas claro as relidades adequadas ás epocas do ano  e devidamente explicadas.

Pessoal tratem-me só por Mário  e quanto ao que o Costa disse penso que ele estaria num mau dia e só disse uma verdade eu ás vezes sou muito sonhador, isto porvavelmente é devido á idade eu só discuto meteo á cerca de 3 anos ou nem isso, passei por muito pouca coisa não sei como é realmente a realidade climática no nosso país mas pronto eu vou moderar-me sabem como é tal como os modelos eu não sou lá muito de fiar  invento com cada previsão que é obra mas eu só tenho a intenção de manter o forum unido e animado porque o AA provoca muitas tensões o que se torna chato.

Viva o MeteoPT viva tal comunidade sejamos amigos e mantenhamos a fraternidade


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Fev 2008 às 13:11)

Bom esperemos que a depressão traga realmente toda esta percepitação porque faz imensa falta o ECM já contaminou o GFS  isto a partir de amanhã á noite 2º feira vai começar a haver o periodo das certezas


----------



## AnDré (9 Fev 2008 às 14:06)

Ao Vince, ao Fil, ao Minho e ao Rog!

Concordo na complexidade das vossas tarefas. Concordo com a dificuldade de algumas das vossas decisões. Por vezes até com o desanimo comum a todos.. Mas se serve de consolo, eu adoro o vosso trabalho! E isto veio mesmo cá de dentro! E sei que o resto da malta também concorda comigo!
Era para escrever isto num off-topic, por estar completamente fora do contexto do tema deste tópico, mas uma vez que a divergência se deu aqui, achei que deveria ser neste lugar que deveria dize-lo! Estão mesmo a fazer um bom trabalho. Eu pelo menos sinto-me cativado por ele!
Quanto ao Costa, e tendo ele já esse historial menos limpo, acho que a sua mensagem deveria ter sido então apagada e ter ele sido avisado em privado. A minha reacção em “prole da sua defesa”, foi porque aquele era 25º post do elemento. Pensei eu na minha ingenuidade (se calhar o que pensariam muitos dos visitantes descontextuados): “Epá, o rapaz fez um comentário inocente e o pessoal levou logo a mal”. Mas pelo que o Vince disse, parece que existem então grandes fundamentos para a sua intervenção de administrador. De qualquer maneira Vince, acho que deverias ter apagado o post e acorda-lo para a realidade em privado. Mas que isto sirva de exemplo, não só para o Vince, mas para todos nós. Se calhar da próxima o Vince irá apagar logo o tópico evitando assim este atrito, e eu de certeza que antes de defender alguém vou ver o seu histórico de mensagens, assim como o resto do pessoal o fará. Porque se calhar o Costa errou, o vince errou, eu errei, todos errámos! Mas todos aprendemos com os nossos erros, é com eles que crescemos! E isto mais do que uma critica é uma sugestão a todos! 

Quanto ao Mário Barros, apesar de parecer que estou sempre no picanço com ele, quero deixar bem claro que não tenho nada contra o rapaz. Aliás, até me dá um certo prazer trocar opiniões com ele, e penso que ele sabe disso. Uma discussão saudável, que nos tem dado muito a aprender, e no fundo é isso que se pretende!
E o facto de ele ser sonhador, é para mim muito cativante. Se calhar por eu também ser um jovem sem pressa de crescer. Como me dizia ele numa conversa passada: “Já estou aos saltos na cadeira”, perante uma depressão que se aproximava.

Vá Mário Barros, cria lá um tópico chamado: “devaneios” para podermos todos sonhar com previsões longínquas! E então só em espaços inferiores a 72h, escreveremos no espaço de “Previsões e alertas”.

Mas sabem que mais malta? Isto é falta de chuva! Falta de Chuva!
Mas ela há-de vir! Como diz o Mário Barros…


----------



## Rog (9 Fev 2008 às 14:26)

Segundo o GFS, nos proximos dias pooderá ocorrer alguma precipitação






Olhando para as varias possibilidades do ensemble do GFS, vejo que ainda existe muita incerteza na precipitação prevista.





Neste momento até a divergência dos dois modelos GFS e ECM não é assim tanta, pelo menos no que é geral como a posição relativa do Anticiclone. 
Proximos dias segundo os dois modelos
GFS





ECM


----------



## Vince (9 Fev 2008 às 14:37)

AnDré disse:


> Ao Vince, ao Fil, ao Minho e ao Rog!




Normalmente é em privado, 95% das vezes, e a maioria das vezes é mesmo eliminado. Só não foi agora porque já outras pessoas tinham reagido e aí quem se calhar ficava chateado eram os outros como já sucedeu. Como vês isto às vezes é chato, desgasta e faz perder tempo para outras coisas mais úteis.

Só uma nota final:

A 19 de setembro de 1982 um excelente cientista inventou uma coisa chamada Emoticons para usar nas comunicações eléctrónicas com os seus colegas cientistas, os nossos conhecidos smiles. Chama-se Scott Fahlman e apesar de ter feito muita coisa genial até hoje, aquilo porque ficou famoso e reconhecido a nível mundial foi pela invenção dos simples simbolos :-) e :-(

Pode parecer uma invenção menor mas foi uma revolução hoje usada globalmente por todos nós porque a partir daí foi possível exprimir emoções em mensagens electrónicas. E certamente até hoje evitou milhões de confusões, discussão e zangas e separações. Às vezes basta acrescentar uma "emoção" a uma frase para lhe remover a carga "maligna" e evitar confusões. Usem e abusem sempre delas para reforçar o que se quer mesmo dizer para não se ser eventualmente mal julgado.

Mas terminemos este assunto por aqui que já vai demasiado longo. É mesmo da falta de chuva.


----------



## ajrebelo (9 Fev 2008 às 14:38)

boas

bem em relação a moderação do fórum acho que tem sido um trabalho muito bom e sei do que falo  pois já estive no lado de lá  e sei que não é fácil.

quanto ao que se pode escrever aqui, também acho que se pode escrever um pouco de tudo mas sem ofender,  basta dar uma vista de olhos a todas as mensagens do  costa   e ver se tem alguma  razão para atacar o Mário daquela maneira. sim porque se bem sei ler Português aquilo é um puro  ataque  com sentido de ironia  dá para ver que é um membro que lê muito este tópico, pouco participa mas  lê o suficiente para ficar tão irado com as mensagens do Mário.  Nem sei o que ele pensa em relação  ao clima que se faz sentir ou alguma vez vi uma previsão ou uma ideia de como vai estar o tempo. assim é fácil criticar os outros.

por isso amigo costa vamos lá elevar essa qualidade das mensagens colocadas . 

bem vamos ao que realmente nos junta 

isto está a ficar giro esta depressão está cada vez com melhor cara espero que os modelos não voltem atrás com estas previsões.

abraços


----------



## ferreira5 (9 Fev 2008 às 17:39)

Dia 13,14,15 continua-se a prespectivar uma entrada continental, que afectará sobretudo o Levante, mas nesta run o GFS coloca um pequeno contacto com o Nordeste Transmontano...será que nos afectará mesmo sendo de maneira suave? O que é que acham?


----------



## Minho (9 Fev 2008 às 17:53)

Isto está difícil meus caros amigos. Aquilo que há dias se perspectivava como uma quebra na circulação das últimas semanas está a esfumar-se lentamente. Mais uma vez um *Anticiclone coloca-se sobre as Ilhas Britânicas* fazendo com que ou as depressões passem pela Escandinavia ou que outras desçam com um percurso tão penoso e adverso que as enfraquecem... a brincar, a brincar já vamos para o meio do mês...


----------



## ACalado (9 Fev 2008 às 18:12)

Minho disse:


> Isto está difícil meus caros amigos. Aquilo que há dias se perspectivava como uma quebra na circulação das últimas semanas está a esfumar-se lentamente. Mais uma vez um *Anticiclone coloca-se sobre as Ilhas Britânicas* fazendo com que ou as depressões passem pela Escandinavia ou que outras desçam com um percurso tão penoso e adverso que as enfraquecem... a brincar, a brincar já vamos para o meio do mês...



Eu já disse o inverno já deu o que tinha a dar se não for verdade que me provem o contrário


----------



## iceworld (9 Fev 2008 às 18:19)

spiritmind disse:


> Eu já disse o inverno já deu o que tinha a dar se não for verdade que me provem o contrário



Está muito bom o teu reformulado site


----------



## ACalado (9 Fev 2008 às 18:34)

iceworld disse:


> Está muito bom o teu reformulado site



muito obrigado desde já  foi reformulado para servir melhor os interessados  ainda em fase de teste como é natural pois se encontrarem algum erro não hesitem  em dizer


----------



## ppereira (9 Fev 2008 às 19:09)

ferreira5 disse:


> Dia 13,14,15 continua-se a prespectivar uma entrada continental, que afectará sobretudo o Levante, mas nesta run o GFS coloca um pequeno contacto com o Nordeste Transmontano...será que nos afectará mesmo sendo de maneira suave? O que é que acham?



ferreira5, deve ser daquelas situações em que a neve fica a 50, 40, 30 ou ainda menos km da fronteira
para mim é das situações mais frustantes...vem frio de espanha mas precipitação nem vê-la.....


----------



## Dan (9 Fev 2008 às 19:18)

Quando se trata de uma gota fria, só confio em previsões mais detalhadas na véspera e às vezes nem isso


----------



## vitamos (9 Fev 2008 às 19:34)

Boas noites Meteoloucos!

Vou pagar mais uns cêntimos de Internet (aqui pela net point da Sá da Bandeira, para localizar melhor, pelo menos o jPdF e o iceworld conhecem certamente...), mas urge-me fazer um breve comentário sobre o "off topic" gerado!

Meus amigos... o trabalho de moderação de um fórum é algo extraordinariamente complicado... Eu conheço-o de perto e sempre evitei aproximar-me dele demasiado! Conheço pessoas que se queimaram demais e que já dormiram mal por isso... Só digo uma coisa, rapidamente e independentementemente do caso que aconteceu aqui: Este Fórum é extraordinariamente moderado! Não é um elogio barato é a realidade! Fóruns de 20 pessoas seriam mais facilmente moderados... um fórum com esta dimensão é EXTRAORDINARIAMENTE moderado. Uma prova simples... Eu só estou aqui desde Dezembro... Desde lá o fórum já experimentou várias alterações  e melhorias... entra muita gente, até agora os problemas foram raros... e não digo mais! Parabéns a quem tem que moderar um forum desta dimensão da forma como têm moderado!

Bom quantoa  chuva e frio isto anda difícil... mas vejo tendências curiosas embora inconstantes... eu acho que o inverno está em stand-bye... pelo menos espero instabilidade (frio acho complicado já)

Forte abraço a todos


----------



## iceworld (9 Fev 2008 às 20:04)

vitamos disse:


> Boas noites Meteoloucos!
> 
> Vou pagar mais uns cêntimos de Internet (aqui pela net point da Sá da Bandeira, para localizar melhor, pelo menos o jPdF e o iceworld conhecem certamente...), mas urge-me fazer um breve comentário sobre o "off topic" gerado!
> 
> ...



Na Praça 8 de Maio em frente há câmara municipal existe um ponto de internet onde podes aceder sem pagar nada. Não sei qual o seu horário nem se trabalha ao fim-de-semana mas de qualquer modo durante a semana sei que funciona.


----------



## Blizzard (9 Fev 2008 às 21:35)

Hum... o ECM volta à carga.


----------



## ajrebelo (9 Fev 2008 às 21:53)

boas

que modelos são estes que de 17mm de chuva passa a 0mm 

isto não pode ser normal, assim não dá 

não vale a pena ver modelos antes de 3 dias e já me estou a esticar, que JANA 

abraços


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Fev 2008 às 22:06)

Já não via um cenário assim á uns tempos o AA evita-nos  penso que a partir de dia 14 iremos ter instabilidade que nunca mais acaba.


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Fev 2008 às 22:59)

Espero bem, que o ECMWF ganhe ao GFS, porque a run das 18 do GFS tirou praticamente a precipitação quase toda.


----------



## Gongas (10 Fev 2008 às 01:20)

as previsões não deixam grande entusiasmo, no resto da europa o inverno vai andando, neste rectângulo, parece que o sol não nos larga e temperaturas primaveris em pleno inverno. que bom dirão uns, solinho e calorzinho...mas penso que ainda vamos pagar caro este tempo agora e parece-me que a primavera e o verão não serão tão bons como se pensa.

mas só o tempo o dirá.


----------



## Luis França (10 Fev 2008 às 02:01)

Talvez as estações tenham dado uma volta de 180º. Será que vamos bisar o Verão do ano passado? Mais humidade e chuva regada com uma nortada quase permanente e a temperatura da água do mar bem mais fresquinha que o ano passado? Outonos e Invernos mais abafados e Primavera/Verão como se fosse Inverno? Neve e granizo nos meses de Verão?

Foi só uma ideia extravazada que tive agora. Quem sabe...  Não sou lá muito especialista em previsões mas...o tempo o dirá como disse o Gongas... Acho que estamos precisamente na zona de transição ou na terra de ninguém.  Ou ainda seremos os últimos a sofrer esses extremos...

Cá estaremos para testemunhá-lo. :-)


----------



## nimboestrato (10 Fev 2008 às 02:26)

Olá . Boas noites:
-Mais uma corrida ,mais uma viagem.Mais um dia que é , nestas páginas, anunciada a ansiada chuva.E é até  assegurada .Com frio e tudo...
Mais um dia em que o cenário é afinal,tem sido aliás,
consentâneo com o que é expectável dos modelos de previsão:
Têm-nos informado e bem,têm dado indicações certas  dentro daquele prazo razoável de 4,5  dias.Também aqui é escrito  tal.
Esta Primavera vigente foi por demais anunciada com a devida antecedência.Cá está ela.Sem surpresas no timing, surpreendente só na época e na extensão em que se desenrola.
O problema começa quando por aqui se confunde previsão e alertas,por um lado, com desejos,formulações,fezadas e coisas do género com base em previsão modelar de 10, e até 15 dias ,num e só num modelo de previsão. 
A essa distância  e com essa consistência,
podemos apenas brincar aos modelos e aos desejos.
Claro que podemos.Mas isso é outra conversa.
Outras realidades, outros tópicos.

O que é certo é a continuidade da Primavera.
Nos Arquipélagos, ambos, a história será outra.
É  que depois destes tantos dias de Primavera, os que já vivemos e os que  ainda vamos viver,em pleno Inverno,continua o bloqueio anticiclónico europeu.O Sueste vai continuar.
O GFS parece desta vez vingar.O Europeu ainda ameaça,mas daqui a 6 dias ,
já está  tudo muito nebuloso.
O GFS aponta para a possibilidade de tempo frio que virá  de Espanha,mas que não traz precipitação.Ficará perto da fronteira .O Europeu,ainda insiste, num sul e até SW com precipitações generalizadas mas com maior incidência no Sul,dois dias o máximo,e nada de frio com tais circulações.
Amanhã declararemos aqui, o vencedor do "Combate dos Chefes", mas já se percebe que não vai haver surpresas no vencedor...Ou haverá?

Apenas um reparo que considero imprescindível:
-Quando disse "Haja Liberdade ",claro que quis dizer só isso...
Este Espaço é de comunhão de sentimentos , ideias e propósitos e , como tal,nem me passa pela cabeça, o insulto.
Desconheço se neste caso haverá historial indiciatório, ...eu sou novato  neste forum.
Haja liberdade é isso.
É dizer Não.Não .Não vem chuva...ainda não é desta...
Tem calma oh Mário...
Tomara que estivesses certo,mas tem calma contigo.
Há mais tópicos para postares.Neste ,está visto que , enfim,é muita fé, muita fé ,pois, pudera, também eu às vezes ainda acredito  num cenário que poêm lá longe e "A Gente pula e avança como uma bola florida nas maõs de uma criança." .
Haja Liberdade de dizer isto  e haja liberdade aqui para o Mário de pular e avançar ...
É dessa Liberdade que eu falo...


----------



## ACalado (10 Fev 2008 às 05:38)

os modelos de run para run só pioram e só (infelizmente) reforçam a minha ideia que este inverno está acabado  enfim temos de pedir ao AA para empurrar o nosso pais plantado a beira-mar para latitudes mais superiores


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Fev 2008 às 11:04)

Gongas disse:


> as previsões não deixam grande entusiasmo, no resto da europa o inverno vai andando, neste rectângulo, parece que o sol não nos larga e temperaturas primaveris em pleno inverno. que bom dirão uns, solinho e calorzinho...mas penso que ainda vamos pagar caro este tempo agora e parece-me que a primavera e o verão não serão tão bons como se pensa.
> 
> mas só o tempo o dirá.



Isso chama-se compensação  as primeiras diferenças que algo está a mudar estão e vão continuar a sentir-se mais no Verão do que no Inverno.

O Verão de 2007 foi algo histórico  é o clima continental a querer manifestar-se.


----------



## Costa (10 Fev 2008 às 11:24)

Peço desculpa se ofendi alguém com o meu post porque não foi essa a minha intenção...

Eu não sou um "meteolouco" como vocês gostam de chamar, nem sequer estudo ou acompanho a meteorologia assiduamente. Apenas gosto de vir aqui ver o tempo que vai fazer nos próximos dias. E sempre que vejo os posts do Mário dizem que vai haver chuva durante toda a semana e mais isto e aquilo e quando se vai a ver é sol durante toda a semana... portante, sinto-me "enganado".

é por este tipo de coisas que muita gente não dá crédito aos meteorologistas, por estes excessos. o que não é o meu caso.


----------



## Minho (10 Fev 2008 às 12:21)

Acho que o único positivo para os próximos dias é a descida das temperaturas para valores mais próprios para a época. De resto parece que estamos mergulhados num Anticiclone permanente.. alguém indique ao anticiclone gronelandês onde é o seu lugar por favor!


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Fev 2008 às 12:48)

Eu já não digo nada, cada run retiram mais, o AA não nos larga , espero estar enganado mas concordo plenamente com o Spiritmind quando diz que o Inverno está acabado


----------



## Brigantia (10 Fev 2008 às 17:51)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Eu já não digo nada, cada run retiram mais, o AA não nos larga , espero estar enganado mas concordo plenamente com o Spiritmind quando diz que o Inverno está acabado



Também começo a pensar que o Inverno pode ter acabado...


Meteograma de Bragança




Mau de mais para ser verdade...



Já que é assim então venha a primavera e umas boas trovoadas


----------



## Paulo H (10 Fev 2008 às 18:05)

Boas Tardes!


Talvez não seja este o tópico mais indicado, para o meu post.. Eu explico:

A previsão do tempo para 1 semana, parece-me evidente: Céu limpo, ou com poucas nuvens, vento do quadrante sul e temperaturas acima da média. É assim sem tirar, nem por! 

O que queria dizer, é que depois de ter observado um gráfico da evolução das temperaturas médias anuais em Portugal de 1931 a 2003, verifico que é muito raro a variação da temperatura média ano a ano ser superior a +/-1ºC. Normalmente varia +/-0.5ºC.

Ora, tivemos um mês de Janeiro com temperatura média +1.5ºC a +2.5ºC superior ao normal. Fevereiro para lá caminha com a mesma tendência, e com precipitação escassa.

Posso sugerir que tenhamos uma compensação negativa nos próximos meses, ie, poderemos ver geadas tardias, ou um Verão algo chuvoso ou quiça um início de Inverno mais frio com algumas surpresas!

O que acredito mais, é que tenhamos frio em Março ou Abril com geada prejudicando as culturas ou da mesma forma um Verão algo instável com aguaceiros e trovoadas.

Talvez vejamos neve em Março, tenhamos esperança!

Abraço a todos!


----------



## MSantos (10 Fev 2008 às 19:46)

Costa disse:


> Peço desculpa se ofendi alguém com o meu post porque não foi essa a minha intenção...
> 
> Eu não sou um "meteolouco" como vocês gostam de chamar, nem sequer estudo ou acompanho a meteorologia assiduamente. Apenas gosto de vir aqui ver o tempo que vai fazer nos próximos dias. E sempre que vejo os posts do Mário dizem que vai haver chuva durante toda a semana e mais isto e aquilo e quando se vai a ver é sol durante toda a semana... portante, sinto-me "enganado".
> 
> é por este tipo de coisas que muita gente não dá crédito aos meteorologistas, por estes excessos. o que não é o meu caso.



Costa, este forum não é o melhor local para consultar previsões meteorológicas, pois a grande maioria dos membros deste forum, não são especialistas na matéria, são apenas pessoas apaixonados pela meteorologia. Para ficar melhor informado deve ir a sites como o do IM: http://www.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/inicial.jsp


----------



## Vince (10 Fev 2008 às 23:17)

Como Portugal não é só o continente, o Rog há pouco chamou-me a atenção para a depressão dos Açores que conforme os diversos serviços de Meteorologia ou modelos tem entre 972 e 985mb. 
O grupo ocidental do arquipélago está em alerta laranja do IM.





http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/realtime/2008041/crefl2_143.A2008041152000-2008041152500.2km.jpg


----------



## ajrebelo (10 Fev 2008 às 23:24)

boas

muito bonita esta depressão com uma formação espectacular  

e vai ser potente





o motivo dos modelos  nos terem tirado a chuva foi o rápido crescimento desta depressão  quem alterou todo o sistema seguinte 


abraços


----------



## AnDré (11 Fev 2008 às 01:31)

O wetteronline dá muita precipitação para a Madeira nos próximos dias!
E para os açores são também esperados aguaceiros por vezes fortes e vento forte.

Vá pessoal das ilhas, toca a partilhar connosco as vossas vivencias meteorológicas, já que pelo continente, aparentemente tudo está e continuará estavel e calmo.


----------



## squidward (11 Fev 2008 às 01:39)

Aii, que seca este PortugAAl continentAAl


----------



## nimboestrato (11 Fev 2008 às 02:11)

Sim...Portugal não é só o Continente...

Se por cá, no Continente,a Primavera já brota, já desabrocha,
pelos Açores há Inverno e de verdade:
-Vento fresco, muito fresco à mistura com chuva.
A depressão enfraquecerá ,mas ainda vai rondar mais algum tempo .







Por cá,no combate dos chefes, the Winner is?
Desta vez foi  o GFS .Sem surpresa.
Às vezes é ao contrário. Por isso,ainda acreditámos em determinado momento,
que isto ía mudar daqui a  2, 3 dias já que o ECMWF,mais que chefe, gigante , sobretudo na previsão para a Europa apontou nesse sentido.
Não foi assim desta vez esse desenlace.O  GFS bem que o dizia...
Quanto ao Inverno acabado falaremos depois,
quando ele de facto estiver no fim.Não está ainda.
E surpresas há-as aos montes na Meteorologia .

Por último , é obvio que, para  um esclarecimento cabal do actual estado da atmosfera e sua posterior evolução, esta não será seguramente a página ideal de consulta.
Aqui não há previsões oficiais.
Temos um Instituto que , na elaboração da previsão a curto prazo e na tendência a médio prazo é competente .
E tem uma página na WEB.
Aqui , claro que há paixão.E há informação que pode ser de valor acrescentado.
E de  consulta útil.
Mas nunca substituível às previsões de um Instituto que existe entre outras coisas para a previsão do tempo.
E tal seria rídiculo se acontecesse...


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Fev 2008 às 07:18)

acredito mais no Weather Watcher do que no GFS  probablidades de percepitação a rondar os 60%.


----------



## psm (11 Fev 2008 às 07:49)

desculpem lá a franqueza mas esta pedra(AA)é muito .Estive a ver a run do ecmwf e para onde eu estou a viver è chuva pelo canudo e pelo que  foi descrito pelo Mario Barros nem se comenta quanto á previsão do gfs


----------



## jpmartins (11 Fev 2008 às 10:53)

Bem, a chuva para aqui é para esquecer, o que me parece é que vem aí mais um fim-de-semana ameno, para dar umas voltas .


----------



## vitamos (11 Fev 2008 às 11:03)

Um cenário primaverial  a prosseguir para Portugal Continental... é claro que alguém que não conhecesse o GFS e  acreditasse que o pai Natal vai ao circo com o coelhinho, enquanto 214 amendoins andam de autocarro em hora de ponta a cantar o fado (cenário mais surreal que me lembrei a esta hora da manhã), poderia estar contente a ver diagramas acima de 300 horas onde Portugal volta a ficar coberto de neve de Norte a Sul... Eu sugeria uma revolução! FORA COM OS MODELOS A LONGO PRAZO... Ou então façamos boicote... (não consigo )


----------



## ppereira (11 Fev 2008 às 11:49)

estando 2008 a ser o inverno mais frio dos últimos 15 anos, alguém tem informação onde estão a ocorrer, a nível global, as temperaturas mais baixas???
será que é só na PI e oeste de europa que está a ocorrer uma "bolha" em contra ciclo ou existem outras ocorrências?
seremos nós os únicos "privilegiados" por esta seca de tempo??


----------



## ferreira5 (11 Fev 2008 às 12:51)

Eu gostei da run das 6...vamos ver se a tendência se mantêm...pelo menos deu para descansar a vista!


----------



## Gongas (11 Fev 2008 às 12:55)

mais uma parvoice...como é possivel mesmo a muitas horas de distancia por o nosso país com neve durante 2 dias...
depois estes gajos criam expectativas, a malta entusiasma-se, mas depois voltamos a mesma sina.


----------



## Vince (11 Fev 2008 às 13:32)

ppereira disse:


> estando 2008 a ser o inverno mais frio dos últimos 15 anos, alguém tem informação onde estão a ocorrer, a nível global, as temperaturas mais baixas???
> será que é só na PI e oeste de europa que está a ocorrer uma "bolha" em contra ciclo ou existem outras ocorrências?
> seremos nós os únicos "privilegiados" por esta seca de tempo??



Em Janeiro era o 2º mais frio dos últimos 15 anos segundo o RSS. Neste momento ainda não sei. Viste alguma a referência a isso na comunicação social ?

Sim, estamos numa especie de bolha de excepção no Hemisfério norte, embora há alguns dias atrás fosse ainda mais expressiva.





http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/Rhavn063.gif


----------



## Vince (11 Fev 2008 às 14:05)

Gongas disse:


> mais uma parvoice...como é possivel mesmo a muitas horas de distancia por o nosso país com neve durante 2 dias...
> depois estes gajos criam expectativas, a malta entusiasma-se, mas depois voltamos a mesma sina.



Não é uma parvoíce. É a forma de trabalhar do algoritmo de um modelo. Ele tem que exprimentar vários cenários e não teimar em apenas um. Ele tem que ter "mente" aberta e exprimentar mesmo o que parece improvável para nós. Omitir possibilidades logo à partida seria começar com uma base errada porque seria incompleta. E esses cenários vão alternando na saída principal. Usemos a expressão «atirar o barro à parede a ver se cola», que é o que o modelo faz. À medida que o tempo avança os dados reais vão  viabilizando ou inviabilizando cenários, ele vai adaptando e aperfeiçoando uns ou criando outros novos. Não é defeito, é uma funcionalidade. Não é parvoíce, é uma virtude. A parvoíce na verdade pode ser nossa se perdemos demasiado tempo a interpretar  essas imagens a tantas horas de distância ou lhes dermos demasiada importância.

Às vezes tenho reparado que se diz que é o GFS que tem este feitio ou mania, mas a o que se passa é que nós notamos mais isso no GFS apenas porque o GFS vai até às 384 horas enquanto o ECMWF vai apenas até às 240. Já por causa disto tudo é que os criadores dos modelos inventaram o Ensemble, ou seja, explicando de forma simples, termos o output de diversos cenários, e podermos perceber se determinada solução é apenas uma solução isolada das restantes ou é talvez uma tendência mais consolidada com pernas para andar. A médio e longo prazo é muito mais importante olhar para os ensembles e comparar diversos modelos distintos do que olhar para uma qualquer solução a 360 horas como é essa imagem que colocaste.


----------



## vitamos (11 Fev 2008 às 14:20)

Vince disse:


> Não é uma parvoíce. É a forma de trabalhar do algoritmo de um modelo. Ele tem que exprimentar vários cenários e não teimar em apenas um. Ele tem que ter "mente" aberta e exprimentar mesmo o que parece improvável para nós. Omitir possibilidades logo à partida seria começar com uma base errada porque seria incompleta. E esses cenários vão alternando na saída principal. Usemos a expressão «atirar o barro à parede a ver se cola», que é o que o modelo faz. À medida que o tempo avança os dados reais vão  viabilizando ou inviabilizando cenários, ele vai adaptando e aperfeiçoando uns ou criando outros novos. Não é defeito, é uma funcionalidade. Não é parvoíce, é uma virtude. A parvoíce na verdade pode ser nossa se perdemos demasiado tempo a interpretar  essas imagens a tantas horas de distância ou lhes dermos demasiada importância.
> 
> Às vezes tenho reparado que se diz que é o GFS que tem este feitio ou mania, mas a o que se passa é que nós notamos mais isso no GFS apenas porque o GFS vai até às 384 horas enquanto o ECMWF vai apenas até às 240. Já por causa disto tudo é que os criadores dos modelos inventaram o Ensemble, ou seja, explicando de forma simples, termos o output de diversos cenários, e podermos perceber se determinada solução é apenas uma solução isolada das restantes ou é talvez uma tendência mais consolidada com pernas para andar. A médio e longo prazo é muito mais importante olhar para os ensembles e comparar diversos modelos distintos do que olhar para uma qualquer solução a 360 horas como é essa imagem que colocaste.



Obrigado pela explicação! De facto já tinha visto que diagramas de GFS ensamble, apresentam cenários diferentes a longo prazo... agora compreendi melhor mas resta uma pequena dúvida. Este ensemble funciona isolado para cada modelo, ou compara vários modelos? Não consegui depreender isso bem da tua explicação...


----------



## squidward (11 Fev 2008 às 14:22)

A mim parece-me que vai ser uma seca de Ano como 2005 

que saudades de 2000;2001 e 2006 (2007 tb n foi mau de todo, em termos meteorologicos)


----------



## Vince (11 Fev 2008 às 15:16)

vitamos disse:


> Obrigado pela explicação! De facto já tinha visto que diagramas de GFS ensamble, apresentam cenários diferentes a longo prazo... agora compreendi melhor mas resta uma pequena dúvida. Este ensemble funciona isolado para cada modelo, ou compara vários modelos? Não consegui depreender isso bem da tua explicação...



Não, cada modelo tem os seus, e poucos modelos os têm. E nós por exemplo não temos acesso ao ensemble do ECM, apenas os serviços de meteorologia que são membros da organização.
Num ensemble os tais cenários são chamados de membros, para perceber melhor é como se fossem variáveis principais de um modelo e da atmosfera. Quando o modelo é inicializado tem que prever diversos cenários, valores diferentes para esses membros, pois nós nunca sabemos o exacto estado da atmosfera em determinado momento de inicialização, ou porque não temos alguns desses dados de todo, ou porque não chegam em tempo útil ou até porque podem estar errados por qualquer razão.

E nem todos os modelos tem essas possibilidades, pois o Ensemble obriga a multiplicar n vezes os recursos de processamento, que como deves calcular, são brutais, astronómicos. Basta pensar que um modelo global como o GFS tem uma representação da atmosfera a 3 dimensões para todo o mundo com determinada resolução que no caso do GFS varia entre os 35 e 70km conforme a latitude/longitude se não estou em erro. Quando trabalha com X membros, ele simula toda a atmosfera terreste a 3D x o número de membros do ensemble. É brutal a capacidade de processamento necessária para isto tudo.

Para termos resoluções maiores, devemos recorrer aos modelos de mesoescala, que são modelos regionais alimentados com dados por exemplo de um modelo global, processando então uma dada região com maior resolução. Na prática nós aqui nem deveriamos por exemplo utilizar o GFS, modelo global,  para prever a precipitação ou a temperatura para Lisboa por exemplo. É uma coisa que não é muito correcta, para isso devem-se utilizar os modelos de mesoescala que além de alimentados com dados do modelo global é configurado com outros dados como a orografia, vegetação, etc,etc, ou mesmo dados reais de observações locais/regionais, de estações por exemplo, a quando da inicialização dos mesmos.  Mas como temos acesso muito limitado a modelos desses recorremos ao GFS.

Já agora, outra duvida ou mesmo perplexidade que surge muitas vezes com os modelos é a forma como uma solução interessante desaparece misteriosamente para grande desgosto de todos quando eram bons cenários. O típico passar do 80 para o 8, ou vice versa. Para perceber isso convem perceber um pouco a dinâmica da atmosfera e quem já ouviu falar ou leu alguma coisa sobre a teoria do caos ou do efeito borboleta percebe muito facilmente porque é que determinadas coisas aparecem e desaparecem tão rapidamente dos modelos. Vou dar um exemplo com um furacão, exemplo que foi até real pois lembro-me bem.  A 360 horas um furacão ainda não se formou, mas alguns modelos já o previam. Por exemplo o GFS. Mas a tantas horas acontecem sempre coisas surpreendentes nos modelos. Num run o furacão está na Flórida daí a semana e meia, no run seguinte está a fazer landfall na Nova Inglaterra 2000 km mais a norte, ou no run a seguir está a passar nos Açores por exemplo. E  noutros run's pode já nem se formar. Ora o que provoca esse comportamento do modelo são precisamente as pequenas alterações nos membros iníciais que provocam gigantescas alterações no final do periodo da previsão. Um comportamento familiar a quem já leu ou viu algumas coisas sobre o efeito Borboleta. Ora quanto mais longe olharmos para o futuro, mais repentinos e radicais são estes volte-faces.

Outra coisa curiosa no exemplo que dei é que por exemplo um modelo pode falhar totalmente uma previsão da formação de um sistema tropical (ou outra coisa qualquer), como aconteceu com o ECM no caso do furacão Dean (ano passado) se não me engano, já ele se tinha formado como sistema tropical e o ECM continuava a dizer que não se formava  mas depois nas fases posteriores acabou por ser o modelo que melhor previu o seu trajecto para o México. Isto para dizer que é sempre util recorrer a vários modelos e não confiar apenas num. Um determinado modelo pode falhar estrondosamente na previsão de um sistema mas pode depois ate lidar muito melhor com a evolução do mesmo.


----------



## vitamos (11 Fev 2008 às 15:29)

Obrigado Vince! Está entendido! O futuro certamente trará modelos a nível local com uma previsão meteorológica mais adequada e realista  (Sem exageros, a surpresa sempre será um dos encantos da meteorologia)


----------



## Gerofil (11 Fev 2008 às 15:31)

ppereira disse:


> estando 2008 a ser o inverno mais frio dos últimos 15 anos, alguém tem informação onde estão a ocorrer, a nível global, as temperaturas mais baixas???
> será que é só na PI e oeste de europa que está a ocorrer uma "bolha" em contra ciclo ou existem outras ocorrências?
> seremos nós os únicos "privilegiados" por esta seca de tempo??







*Fenómeno climatérico La Niña deverá prolongar-se até Março*

O fenómeno climatérico La Niña, que surgiu em meados de 2007, deverá prolongar-se até Março e continuar a provocar fortes chuvas e tempestades violentas nas regiões que bordeiam o Oceano Pacífico, informou hoje a Organização Meteorológica Mundial (OMM). “O actual episódio de La Niña, que começou no terceiro trimestre de 2007, reforçou-se ligeiramente e atingiu um estado de maturidade. É provável que continue durante o primeiro trimestre de 2008”, anunciou Rupa Kumar Kolli, especialista em previsões do clima mundial na OMM.
*Este fenómeno, que se caracteriza por uma diminuição da temperatura do Oceano Pacífico*, deverá “declinar lentamente em meados de 2008 e atingir um estado neutro no final do ano”, acrescentou Kolli aos jornalistas em Genebra. “As temperaturas na superfície do mar são actualmente entre 1,5 e dois graus mais baixas do que é normal”, notou a OMM.
Segundo Kolli, as recentes tempestades na China, marcadas por fortes quedas de neve e um frio intenso, podem ser atribuídas à La Niña mas também à combinação deste fenómeno com outras condições climáticas da região. O especialista lembrou que La Niña provoca “monções mais fortes, em especial em África e na Ásia,” e uma “forte estação das chuvas” no continente americano, na Indonésia e na Austrália.
*La Niña é o inverso do fenómeno El Niño, que se caracteriza por um aumento da temperatura no Pacífico.* Para a OMM, é “pouco provável” que se verifique um episódio de El Niño até meados do ano.

Público


----------



## ppereira (11 Fev 2008 às 16:26)

ena pá que alteração que esta run dá para dia 17...
isto anda mesmo tudo doido, mais vale apena consultar os búzios


----------



## ppereira (11 Fev 2008 às 16:29)

o AA que parecia grande e potente simplesmente eclipsou-se
chuva????


----------



## vitamos (11 Fev 2008 às 16:32)

ppereira disse:


> o AA que parecia grande e potente simplesmente eclipsou-se
> chuva????



Cedo demais para dizer... Faltam 6 dias! A chuva faz falta e tou com algumas saudades dela. Mas não sei. O AA é um bicho teimoso! VEremos!


----------



## Aurélio (11 Fev 2008 às 16:35)

Esta manhã tive a ver as previsões meteorológicas na RTP e pela primeira vez desde que vejo as previsões vi a meteorologista a dizer que provavelmente choveria Quinta-Feira no sul, contudo tb ressalvou que poderiam existir surpresas.... o que pressupus que poderia querer dizer que até provável que a depressão nem sequer viessa aqui para Portugal, ou seja nem sequer chovesse .. o que para mim, nem era novidade nenhuma.
 Em minha opinião nós vamos "morrer na praia" ou seja, provalvelmente as precipitações ficam apenas na linha de costa a prai 100 km da nossa costa, o que é pena, porque estas precipitações embora muitos instáveis poderiam mesmo ser fortes.


Contudo tb depreendi pela meteorologitas que mesmo a 90 h, esta depressão tem muito um comportamento extremamente esquisito o que pode-se verificar pelos modelos ... por isso a ver vamos ... mas o tempo escasseia para que lea possa vir aqui paraPortugal ....
  è pena porque não temos muitas situações destas ... até porque o "Gigante" está muito bem acordado !!!


----------



## olheiro (11 Fev 2008 às 17:41)

*Re: sempre a aprender*

Meu caro Vince agradeço-lhe a explicação que deu ao fórum sobre a lógica que enfoca os modelos meteorológicos.

Até morrer estarei sempre a aprender. E hoje aprendi muitíssimo, mais uma vez aqui no Fórum.

Bem Haja


----------



## iceworld (11 Fev 2008 às 18:33)

:assobio::assobio: Ainda bem que esta aqui o expert Vince para ir dando aos "rookies" umas luzes sobre o comportamento dos modelos!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (11 Fev 2008 às 21:23)

Boas noites malta...

Sei que nao tenho estado muito activo mas vou estando sempre em cima do assunto...

Ora bem, parece que as mudanças andam no ar...

Os modelos nao tem estado a lidar bem com o LEVANTE sentido nos ultimos dias e assim ira continuar nos proximos... o que tem estado a provocar forte ondulação e ventos fortes tal como neste momento esta aqui em V.R.S.A. e tambem tem provocado uma variaçao termal entre camadas atmosfericas tanto a 500mb com 700mb. Tanto ao ver pelas imagens de satelite varias L localizadas a sul do pais estao a formar permitindo assim que celulas solitarias se formem no sul da Penisula podendo provocar aguaceiros e possibilidades de trovoadas...

O Levante continua a mexer com o Atlantico como na depressao que esta a emitir linhas de instabilidade para a zona Madeirense... mas se reparem o centro esta ao contrario do que os modelos dizem esta a chegar-se mais para o continente criando possibilidade de linhas instaveis afectarem o centro e sul do pais se assim continuar...

Digo e repito o AA já era e agora atençao as CUT LOW que se podem formar em qualquer lado sem avisar...


----------



## ferreira5 (11 Fev 2008 às 21:36)

Peço desculpa pela minha ignorancia...mas podes-me explicar o que são as "CUT LOW "?


			
				]ToRnAdO[;59007 disse:
			
		

> Boas noites malta...
> 
> Sei que nao tenho estado muito activo mas vou estando sempre em cima do assunto...
> 
> ...


----------



## ferreira5 (11 Fev 2008 às 21:38)

ferreira5 disse:


> Peço desculpa pela minha ignorancia...mas podes-me explicar o que são as "CUT LOW "?



Ok já sei...
"Depressão isolada nos níveis altos da Atmosfera"

Tá tudo no ´Fórum!!!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (11 Fev 2008 às 21:52)

ferreira5 disse:


> Ok já sei...
> "Depressão isolada nos níveis altos da Atmosfera"
> 
> Tá tudo no ´Fórum!!!



E ja agora em termos:

Em Ingles: CUT OFF LOW

Em Espanhol: DANA

Em Portugues: Gota Fria

Em chines: pergunta a um...

A depressao continua a vir mais para o continente...


----------



## Minho (11 Fev 2008 às 22:01)

]ToRnAdO[;59011 disse:
			
		

> E ja agora em termos:
> 
> Em Ingles: CUT OFF LOW
> 
> ...



Errado!!

Em Português, baptizado por sugestão do Vince é DISA™ -* D*epressão *IS*olada em *A*ltura


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (11 Fev 2008 às 22:03)

Minho disse:


> Errado!!
> 
> Em Português, baptizado por sugestão do Vince é DISA™ -* D*epressão *IS*olada em *A*ltura




É oficial???


----------



## Blizzard (11 Fev 2008 às 22:11)

Previsão do Estofex






Extended Forecast
Valid: Tue 12 Feb 2008 06:00 to Wed 13 Feb 2008 06:00 UTC
Issued: Sun 10 Feb 2008 23:14
Forecaster: TUSCHY

SYNOPSIS

Major split-flow regime continues during the forecast period with attendant intense high pressure area placed over the North Sea. Eastern part of this feature erodes somewhat but will still be in place for the next 24 hours to support stable conditions for most parts of Europe.

DISCUSSION

... An area SW of Portugal ...

A SSE-ward moving upper-level low encounters warmer SSTs ( at or above 20°C ) and in combination with cooler mid-levels widespread instability release will be the result. As surface depression establishes ties with a very moist subtropical airmass to its south a nice theta-e ridge downstream of this feature develops and in combination with aforementioned environmental conditions, instability could reach 1000 J/kg during the latter part of the forecast period but mainly just out of the area of responsibility. Shear could be adequate for an isolated organized thunderstorm risk, especially when the depression moves further to the east than currently anticipated.

in _Estofex_


----------



## Thomar (11 Fev 2008 às 22:12)

Ainda estamos longe do Domingo, mas segundo as previsões do _freemeteo_ a partir de Domingo virá  a tão desejada chuva? 
A tendência é de chuva para o sul, e possibilidade de neve  na Serra da Estrela.


----------



## Vince (11 Fev 2008 às 22:44)

*Re: sempre a aprender*



olheiro disse:


> Meu caro Vince agradeço-lhe a explicação que deu ao fórum sobre a lógica que enfoca os modelos meteorológicos.
> Até morrer estarei sempre a aprender. E hoje aprendi muitíssimo, mais uma vez aqui no Fórum.



Obrigado. Aquilo que eu expliquei foi apenas uma forma simples e pouco técnica de explicar algumas coisas dos modelos, uma coisa muito resumida e grosseiramente simplificada. Para quem quiser aprofundar o assunto, há aqui alguns documentos já mais complexos sobre o Ensemble, etc:

http://www.ecmwf.int/newsevents/training/rcourse_notes/GENERAL_CIRCULATION/index.html



iceworld disse:


> Ainda bem que esta aqui o expert Vince para ir dando aos "rookies" umas luzes sobre o comportamento dos modelos!:



Não sou expert nenhum, de qualquer forma obrigado.



			
				]ToRnAdO[;59015 disse:
			
		

> É oficial???



Claro que não é oficial, é quase uma brincadeira, mas talvez pudesse não ser. Como os espanhois tem DANA porque tiveram necessidade de clarificar o conceito de Gota Fria que é usado de forma errada para um sem número de situações em Espanha, nós poderiamos ter DINA (depressão isolada nos niveis altos) ou DISA (depressão isolada em altura) ou outra sugestão qualquer para a  Upper Level Low (ou Cutoff Low se estiver na fase isolada). Isto porque em Portugal não há termos oficiais para dezenas ou centenas de coisas e à medida que vai crescendo um  interesse mais profundo das pessoas pela meteorologia começa a fazer falta alguma terminologia mais específica. Numa reunião que eu e o Minho tivemos recentemente com o I.M. pusemos essa questão e foi-nos dito que internamente usavam terminologia inglesa para termos inexistentes em português, e que os espanhois é que por tradição traduzem tudo como talvez saibam, basta ver o que eles fazem às vezes até com bandas de música em que chegam a traduzir o nome da banda.

Mas já que se falou deste assunto, a tal wiki que se falou aqui há uns tempos e que em breve existirá aqui no MeteoPT, terá um dicionário/glossário para gradualmente todos os que quiserem e puderem irem contribuindo e traduzindo alguma terminologia inglesa. Haverá mais pormenores em breve sobre o assunto.


----------



## ajrebelo (11 Fev 2008 às 23:05)

vince

Numa reunião que eu e o Minho tivemos recentemente com o I.M.

boas

deve ser por estas reuniões que não se pode falar mal do I.M.  

ESTOU A BRINCAR, a critica que lhes faço é apenas  o desleixo e  a apatia meteorológica  na divulgação de dados online e na informação à população  

 ex: o motivo pelo qual a pagina quando mais precisamos dela ou está lenta ou não funciona,  mais um exemplo, o motivo pelo qual o radar de chuva com chuva não funciona.

gostaria de saber se ouve alguma comunicação dada pelo  I.M.  em relação a este assunto se possível e também sobre o que  eles  acham deste novo movimento meteorológico, que está cada vez mais forte em portugal.

abraços


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Fev 2008 às 23:14)

]ToRnAdO[;59007 disse:
			
		

> Boas noites malta...
> 
> Sei que nao tenho estado muito activo mas vou estando sempre em cima do assunto...
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acordo


----------



## Vince (11 Fev 2008 às 23:29)

ajrebelo disse:


> vince
> ESTOU A BRINCAR, a critica que lhes faço é apenas  o desleixo e  a apatia meteorológica  na divulgação de dados online e na informação à população



Eu sei que estás a brincar mas é importante não fazer essa ligação pois alguns poderão eventualmente fazer essa associação de forma maldosa. Eu mesmo critico às vezes o IM, ainda ontem o fiz no tópico da sondagem da temperatura máxima. Aquilo que já foi decidido pela administração do forum há muito tempo atrás foi deixar claro e de forma explicita para a moderação do forum que aqui existe liberdade de expressão e critica, mas dentro do respeito quer por pessoas quer por instituições, seja o IM ou outra qualquer. E isso já é assim há muito tempo, muito antes da reunião. Foi decidido desde que o Minho, e posteriormente eu e o Rog fomos convidados para administrar e moderar o Forum. 



ajrebelo disse:


> gostaria de saber se ouve alguma comunicação dada pelo  I.M.  em relação a este assunto se possível e também sobre o que  eles  acham deste novo movimento meteorológico, que está cada vez mais forte em portugal.



Todas as criticas e sugestões que tem aparecido no forum com mais insistência foram transmitidas ao IM, era esse um dos vários objectivos da reunião por parte deles. A maioria das criticas não é novidade nenhuma para eles e eles são os que mais desejam que algumas coisas sejam melhores mas nem sempre há os recursos necessários.
Quanto ao movimento, sim, estão a assistir a tudo isto com muito interesse e até a estudar que de forma se pode aproveitar melhor esta "rede" de pessoas interessadas e dispersas geograficamente.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (11 Fev 2008 às 23:30)

VINCE

Pronto, como nao conhecia essa expressao de DISA ou DINA que para mim ate hoje em termos meteo era inesistente... mas percebi...

Minho

Nao se pode dizer que a expressao Gota Fria em termo Portugues seja errada e nao se pode substituir um termo não oficial por um ja existente e ja usado anteriormente porque assim se quer ou por uma proposta efectuada, quanto a mim muito interessante... Estiveram bem os dois, mas escolheria DISA!!

DINA -- NAH, nao cola no ouvido ''vem ai uma dina''

DISA é mais tecnico, e mais meteorologico...

-----------------------------OFF TOPIC------------------------------

Voltando ao que é...

Adoro as saidas (18h) a partir das 96h da GFS  e na concordancia com os outros modelos...

Parece que é desta k á molho...


----------



## Iceberg (11 Fev 2008 às 23:42)

Apenas para informar que o Iceberg não desapareceu, continua por aqui ...  

O meu pouco tempo disponível não permite a minha participação neste forum como eu desejaria, mas estou sempre atento aos desenvolvimentos do mesmo.

Reunião com o IM ? Fantástico, isto está mesmo a evoluir! 

Parabéns aos Administradores e a todos os membros deste fantástico forum.


----------



## Minho (11 Fev 2008 às 23:45)

[quote=']ToRnAdO
Minho

Nao se pode dizer que a expressao Gota Fria em termo Portugues seja errada e nao se pode substituir um termo não oficial por um ja existente e ja usado anteriormente porque assim se quer ou por uma proposta efectuada, quanto a mim muito interessante... Estiveram bem os dois, mas escolheria DISA!!

[/quote]

Tornado, claro que se pode utilizar o termo gota fría. Eu só aproveitei o teu post para dar a conhecer um termo para esse fenómeno inventado cá pelo fórum


----------



## Minho (11 Fev 2008 às 23:54)

Iceberg disse:


> Apenas para informar que o Iceberg não desapareceu, continua por aqui ...
> 
> O meu pouco tempo disponível não permite a minha participação neste forum como eu desejaria, mas estou sempre atento aos desenvolvimentos do mesmo.
> 
> ...



Ora seja bem aparecido!

Estar fora do MeteoPT por motivos de trabalho só é bom sinal  Que todos os que estiverem ausentes estejam sempre só por esse motivo, haja saúde! 



Saúde é coisa que o nosso Anticiclone tem! Agora o dos Açores foi de férias mas está outro sobre a Europa para o substituir. E que bem o faz... 1040hPa! 

Os ensembles são verdadeiramente um pesadelo, só nos vale mesmo o facto das temperaturas regressarem para valores próximos do normal...







E nada, absolutamente nada parece quebrar este estado das coisas...


----------



## ajrebelo (11 Fev 2008 às 23:57)

Vince disse:


> Eu sei que estás a brincar mas é importante não fazer essa ligação pois alguns poderão eventualmente fazer essa associação de forma maldosa. Eu mesmo critico às vezes o IM, ainda ontem o fiz no tópico da sondagem da temperatura máxima. Aquilo que já foi decidido pela administração do forum há muito tempo atrás foi deixar claro e de forma explicita para a moderação do forum que aqui existe liberdade de expressão e critica, mas dentro do respeito quer por pessoas quer por instituições, seja o IM ou outra qualquer. E isso já é assim há muito tempo, muito antes da reunião. Foi decidido desde que o Minho, e posteriormente eu e o Rog fomos convidados para administrar e moderar o Forum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



boas

 

abraços


----------



## Snow (11 Fev 2008 às 23:59)

amigos cada vez temos mais gente interessada no "nosso" forum. 

Faço um apelo aos que passam pelo forum diariamente, de modo a registarem-se e participarem.

Ando para ver se compro uma estação metereologica, para participar de forma mais assidua no forum. Aconselham-me o que?

Temos excelentes membros no forum, e isso ja nao passa despercebido ao país, inclusive o nosso IM

Abraço amigos


----------



## Rog (12 Fev 2008 às 00:03)

Previsão para proximos dias 14 e 15, a intensidade de precipitação não é ainda muito exacta, mas a partir dos modelos, e dos ensembles da uma ideia o que espera... pelo menos para a Madeira a previsão aponta para mais uns dias de chuva com a passagem de uma outra depressão.


----------



## nimboestrato (12 Fev 2008 às 00:21)

Boas noites:
-Os principais modelos estão a esta altura de acordo para os próximos dias.
Sueste, sueste, sueste.Advecção persistente de sueste, assim tem sido nos últimos  dias ,assim continuará e  se fosse em julho ou Agosto já estaria a provocar uma vaga de calor histórica,não só por cá ,mas em toda a Europa Ocidental.
Em Fevereiro surge este ar de Primavera sobretudo no Litoral norte e tempo ameno um pouco por toda essa mesmo Europa.
Mas depois de tanto sueste e também por causa dele , há forte possibilidade de instabilidade já para o fim de semana e especialmente no SW alentejano e Algarve. Mas nada que pareça ameaçar o  cinturão Anticiclónico de Lisboa a Instambul, de Londres a Varsóvia.Esse cinturão ameaça perdurar, apesar de esporádicos episódios de instabilidade.
Vai voltar a chover um pouco.Talvez nem chegue ao Norte.
Ainda e sempre cautelas e caldos de galinha...
E ainda e sempre "ainda falta Inverno"...


----------



## nimboestrato (12 Fev 2008 às 00:25)

Apenas um aditamento ao meu post anterior:
Nas Ilhas, cenários completamente distintos...
Inverno assumido para os próximos dias.
Em ambos os Arquipélagos.
Cá teremos relatos seguramente...


----------



## Vince (12 Fev 2008 às 00:46)

Blizzard disse:


> ... An area SW of Portugal ...
> 
> A SSE-ward moving upper-level low encounters warmer SSTs ( at or above 20°C ) and in combination with cooler mid-levels widespread instability release will be the result. As surface depression establishes ties with a very moist subtropical airmass to its south a nice theta-e ridge downstream of this feature develops and in combination with aforementioned environmental conditions, instability could reach 1000 J/kg during the latter part of the forecast period but mainly just out of the area of responsibility. Shear could be adequate for an isolated organized thunderstorm risk, especially when the depression moves further to the east than currently anticipated.
> 
> in _Estofex_



A propósito da temperatura da água que o Estofex refere, aqui fica o mapa das anomalias (sábado passado)





http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/tafb/atl_anom.gif


----------



## Dan (12 Fev 2008 às 00:47)

Já tivemos outros Fevereiros secos e quentes (1997, 1998 ou 2000), este mês parece que vai pelo mesmo caminho. Mesmo que se concretize a hipótese de precipitação no próximo fim-de-semana, o Inverno já só volta lá para Novembro ou Dezembro. Pode ser que esta Primavera tenha situações interessantes.


----------



## vitamos (12 Fev 2008 às 11:04)

Bom olhando os modelos parece quase certo que a precipitação vai regressar no próximo fim de semana... e parece que pelo menos vai ficar por segunda e talvez terça da próxima semana... depois acho que é cedo. Embora haja uma tendência para voltar o tempo primaveril os cenários ainda não são esclarecedores ao que parece! 

Pelo menos alguma agitação para desenjoar dos fins de Janeiro e início deste FEvereiro algo atípicos!


----------



## AnDré (12 Fev 2008 às 11:15)

Bem, o run das 6z do meteociel, põe-nos aos "pulinhos" 
Precipitação sem cessar das 120h às 180h 

Era tão bom que se tornasse real!

Para a frente das 180h já nem quis ver


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Fev 2008 às 14:49)

Será mais um Verão inesquecivel  e a Primavera já está a seguir os mesmos moldes o clima está numa prova de 100 metros.

Isto está a tornar-se engraçado quanto mais perto do Verão mais probablidade há de chover.


----------



## Aurélio (12 Fev 2008 às 16:24)

Provavelmente ainda vão mas é tirar a chuva toda ... pois esta depressão vai ter que remate contra um fortissimo anti-ciclone .... Mas a ver vamos Domingo está muito longe ainda .... mas não estou nada optimista que as previsões de confirmem ... 
Desculpem !!


----------



## vitamos (12 Fev 2008 às 16:26)

Aurélio disse:


> Provavelmente ainda vão mas é tirar a chuva toda ... pois esta depressão vai ter que remate contra um fortissimo anti-ciclone .... Mas a ver vamos Domingo está muito longe ainda .... mas não estou nada optimista que as previsões de confirmem ...
> Desculpem !!



Isso é um trauma compreensível depois das últimas semanas  

A única coisa que me anima é que começo a ver consistência entre os modelos e começam a aparecer as primeiras previsões a confirmar a chuva! Pelo menos isso dá-me alguma esperança!


----------



## ppereira (12 Fev 2008 às 16:33)

chuva, muita ou pouca.... parece que vem mesmo aí.
pena já ser chuva de início de primavera porque o frio continua muito distante.
continuamos na "bolha" térmica do hemisfério norte


----------



## nimboestrato (12 Fev 2008 às 16:36)

Hoje tivemos uma boa notícia neste forum.
Se o Mario Barros diz que não temos grandes hipóteses de ver chuva antes do Verão então preparem-se que ela aí virá  em força.
Não será ainda neste fim de semana.
A depressão que nos Açores vai atacar em força chegará(?) cá já muito deprimida.O centro e sobretudo o sul verão alguma chuva domingo e segunda,
mas depois,o cenário volta a configurar este pesadelo do grande cinturão anticiclónico de Lisboa aos Urales...
Fevereiro prosseguirá igual a Janeiro.
Há Invernos assim....


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (12 Fev 2008 às 18:19)

Boas tardes malta...

Pois é, advinha-se um fim de inverno um pouco extremo embora seco tal como a primavera... ja é de outrora e nao em relaçao ás condicoes e alteraçoes climaticas... mas sim porque nas latitudes em que vivemos existem anos assim e este nao e diferente de alguns assim exemplados no passado...

Pois bem advinha-se uma epoca no atlantico muito activa e cheia de contradiçoes em que por vezes os modelos nao se adaptao a este cenario meteorologico...

Pois bem, contudo, havemos ter situaçoes similares e por vezes mais fortes nesta primavera que esta borrasca com ares sub-tropicais em que a precipitaçao sera bastente elevada num curto espaço de tempo...tais como trovoadas e por vezes ventos algo violentas... mas tudo muito pouco em espaço de tempo...

Calmex k esta ja escapa...


----------



## Henrique (12 Fev 2008 às 18:36)

Exactamente!, este Verão vai ser jeitoso vai.... vai ser muito esquisito, ai estas alterações climáticas, estão a dar cabo de mim, pa pa-ra pa pa pa-ra pa pa pa-ra pari! 
Pelo menos os modelos tao a recuperar da "gripalhada", será que é agora que atinam? XD
Chuvinha!!!!! yhuhuuu!!! onde estás?
http://www.meteogalicia.es/meteo/galego/modelo/modelo/modelo.asp?horap=00&modelo=mm5&var=pr1&hora=anim

Abraços.


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Fev 2008 às 19:16)

nimboestrato disse:


> Hoje tivemos uma boa notícia neste forum.
> Se o Mario Barros diz que não temos grandes hipóteses de ver chuva antes do Verão então preparem-se que ela aí virá  em força.



 calma lá que eu tenho andado com a bola de cristal embaciada 

Simplesmente acho que o AA não tem um amor eterno por nós e tal como o ano passado vai de novo fugir para os Açores e provocar cenários vá digamos que interessantes  mas preparem-se que se isto se vier a agravar e a tornar regra isto é um clima continental assegurado vamos ter que descontar com os nossos ricos impostos directos ou inderectos aquilo que não entrar com turismo...a não ser que o Algarve consiga descobrir uma formula de criar um mini AA próprio  acho que voces percebem do que estou a falar afinal no nosso país pelo menos 30% do PIB sabem bem de onde vem.


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Fev 2008 às 19:39)

Como eu gostava de hibernar e acordar no Primavera/Verão  o AA deve estar nesta altura a marcar o seu periodo de férias que presuponho que vá de Março a Setembro isto está a mudar a um ritmo alucinante...sugestão de tópico




Alguém se lembra disto (em baixo) foram casos isolados e se se começarem a multiplicar a nivel nacional :assobio: eu não estou a impor nada apenas a manifestar a minha opnião a energia acumulada na atmosfera durante os Invernos secos manifesta-se de outras formas no Verão.

[SAPO]JT3NPzMFzBS3Mfms5BIN[/SAPO]


----------



## Dan (12 Fev 2008 às 20:10)

Coitadinho do Anticiclone dos Açores, tem sido tão mal tratado. Ultimamente até tem estado muito para oeste e assim vai continuar nos próximos dias. O "malvado" é este anticiclone sob a Europa, que nos tem trazido tempo quente, mas deve levar mais uma forte onda de frio para o Mediterrâneo Oriental.


----------



## Rog (12 Fev 2008 às 21:48)

Muitas incertezas no ensemble para o Funchal, mesmo a poucas horas, e a linha do GFS é o que mais se dispersa...


----------



## Blizzard (12 Fev 2008 às 22:28)

Mário Barros disse:


> Alguém se lembra disto (em baixo) foram casos isolados e se se começarem a multiplicar a nivel nacional :assobio: eu não estou a impor nada apenas a manifestar a minha opnião a energia acumulada na atmosfera durante os Invernos secos manifesta-se de outras formas no Verão.
> 
> [SAPO]JT3NPzMFzBS3Mfms5BIN[/SAPO]



Ui, se me lembro, tava de férias em Almeida e vi como tudo começou, ao fim do dia o céu rebentou com trovoadas isoladas que acabaram por se juntar para os lados de freixo. Mesmo ao longe foi brutal. 
Tinha estado em freixo no dia anterior (safei-me de boa).
Infelizmente não tirei fotos, fica aqui uma do dia anterior quando se formou uma trovoada perto de Almeida.


----------



## Blizzard (12 Fev 2008 às 22:34)

Ena pá! Possivel tornado em Lagos no próximo domingo?!?!


----------



## ajrebelo (12 Fev 2008 às 22:51)

boas 

brutal  era mesmo assim 

17.02. 07:00 - 13:00 





abraços


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Fev 2008 às 23:11)

Cenários convectivos são a pior coisa que se pode dar a um modelo  ou dão 8 ou 8000...mas estou a gostar bastante do que se tem vindo a desenhar 

Quero trovoada á seria com trovões que até fazem abanar as agulhas dos sismografos  surdez temporaria...


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Fev 2008 às 23:14)

Bom, isto está mesmo interessante, até vou colocar dois meteogramas e td 

Meteograma para Olhão:





Meteograma para Lagos:





Uma cidade do Barlavento e a outra no Sotavento, e claro o GFS adora Olhão e mete precipitação a partir de Domingo e sem fim à vista, enquanto em Lagos mete quase toda num intervalo de 6 horas


----------



## nimboestrato (12 Fev 2008 às 23:24)

Os modelos estão todos a apontar para precipitações interessantes, intensas até ,para o próximo domingo no centro mas especialmente no sul.O GFS INSISTE e já é a 3ª saída:








É bom sinal esta sua insistência.
Começo a acreditar...






Sabemos que o grau de dificuldade de modelar nestas situações, aumenta.
Amanhã se houver insistência , talvez haja festa para o sul...


----------



## Vince (12 Fev 2008 às 23:57)

Depois de quase todos estarmos fartos do aleatório e imprevisivel  das situações convectivas do Outono e termos aguardado com ansiedade as belas superficies frontais do Inverno, eis-nos chegados a Fevereiro em que temos que estender a passadeira vermelha a uma situação convectiva, que é afinal das poucas coisas que nos vai safando em termos de água decente. Mas já se sabe que é sempre uma sorte para uns muito poucos e o azar da maioria e nunca nada está garantido, só mesmo em cima do momento. Era suposto estarmos a falar de neve a cotas baixas ou médias, mas pronto, acabámos novamente nas trovoadas. Sempre é melhor do que nada.


----------



## ajrebelo (13 Fev 2008 às 00:08)

Vince disse:


> mas pronto, acabámos novamente nas trovoadas. Sempre é melhor do que nada.



boas 

mas pronto   bem bom  

abraços


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Fev 2008 às 00:13)

Por agora a situação é esta  esperemos que apenas cresça e não perca a cabeça  relação energia convectiva e água.





Next


----------



## nimboestrato (13 Fev 2008 às 00:51)

Vince disse:


> Depois de quase todos estarmos fartos do aleatório e imprevisivel  das situações convectivas do Outono e termos aguardado com ansiedade as belas superficies frontais do Inverno, eis-nos chegados a Fevereiro em que temos que estender a passadeira vermelha a uma situação convectiva, que é afinal das poucas coisas que nos vai safando em termos de água decente. Mas já se sabe que é sempre uma sorte para uns muito poucos e o azar da maioria e nunca nada está garantido, só mesmo em cima do momento. Era suposto estarmos a falar de neve a cotas baixas ou médias, mas pronto, acabámos novamente nas trovoadas. Sempre é melhor do que nada.




Estendo a passadeira vermelha a esta análise...
Bravo...tira-me as palavras da boca.
é claro que o que vamos ter é apenas uma situação convectiva que só no fim ver-se-á,a sua dimensão e nada está garantido.
Mas , nesta altura do ano era suposto estar-mos a falar de outros assuntos.
Mas, algo é algo...
Há 25 anos a situação era um pouco diferente....


----------



## nimboestrato (13 Fev 2008 às 01:02)

Há 25 anos nevava em todo o norte...
exactamente há 25 anos....







mas é sempre tempo...
é sempre tempo
para haver tempo desde que haja Inverno.
Basta olharmos para trás....







Por agora não virá frio...
A ver vamos a chuva que vem........


----------



## Vince (13 Fev 2008 às 01:30)

nimboestrato disse:


> Há 25 anos nevava em todo o norte...
> exactamente há 25 anos....



Bem lembrado. Uma efeméride dessas com 25 anos merece um tópico dedicado para partilha de dados e recordações. 
Passei parte do post para um novo tópico:

 Recordar os Nevões de Fevereiro 1983 (25º aniversário)


----------



## nimboestrato (13 Fev 2008 às 12:15)

O GFS insiste na precipitação (já é a 5ª saída)e estende-a agora também ao norte do País e alarga-a para mais dias.







Quando a esmola é muita o pobre desconfia.
As próximas duas saídas serão cruciais para podermos anunciar aqui a dimensão do episódio de chuvas que verificar-se-á a partir de Domingo em Portugal Continental.


----------



## vitamos (13 Fev 2008 às 13:04)

nimboestrato disse:


> O GFS insiste na precipitação (já é a 5ª saída)e estende-a agora também ao norte do País e alarga-a para mais dias.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



E caro nimboestrato, nem se trata de uma esmola sequer, o pobre vê-se com um cheque à frente de elevado valor, uma vez que o gfs prolonga a chuva quase "ad eternum"... Ainda sai é um cheque careca!


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Fev 2008 às 13:07)

Muito vento vai haver e muita água vai correr  e sabe-se lá mais o que trovoadas tornados trombas de água muito relampago hehehehe vamos esperar por sexta á noite.

Bem haja um elemento mais maluco que eu os modelos graças a Deus assim são  isto fz-me lembrar de um fim de semana nos fins de Novembro em que mal choveu e os modelos davam um diluvio universal mas desta vez estou muito mais confiante mas tá bom tá bom devia era ser a nivel peninsular  aposto que ainda chega aos 120 mm depois na sexta reparam no erro e dizem PORRA mete-mos um 0 a mais são apenas 12 mm hehe


----------



## ppereira (13 Fev 2008 às 13:11)

já viram o GFS a partir do dia 23???
eu sei q ainda falta muito, mas com alguma sorte ainda temos surpresas


----------



## vitamos (13 Fev 2008 às 13:17)

ppereira disse:


> já viram o GFS a partir do dia 23???
> eu sei q ainda falta muito, mas com alguma sorte ainda temos surpresas



O famoso longo prazo...  Não nos pdoemos fiar, mas é curioso que ele tem sido consistente em apontar essa altura (23, 24... sobretudo 26), para cenários curiosos de chuva e frio... pode ser que sim, mas já sabemos que a longo prazo é uma mera lotaria!


----------



## vitamos (13 Fev 2008 às 13:41)

Domingo - Periodo 07h-13h:






É só um nadinha para a direita (o que pode acontecer perfeitamente) e é o caos!


----------



## zeza (13 Fev 2008 às 14:54)

sol


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (13 Fev 2008 às 15:55)

vitamos disse:


> O famoso longo prazo...  Não nos pdoemos fiar, mas é curioso que ele tem sido consistente em apontar essa altura (23, 24... sobretudo 26), para cenários curiosos de chuva e frio... pode ser que sim, mas já sabemos que a longo prazo é uma mera lotaria!



Sinceramente, ja nao acredito em frio... mas sim situaçoes como esta ou eventos sub-tropicais e tropicais daqui a diante...

Frio para grandes nevoes neste ano ja saiu de moda... so nas Terras Altas fora isso 

Vamos ver como se comporta esta DANA com ares subtropicais, que quanto a mim o nivel de severidade ira ser muito elevado pelo menos para CENTRO-SUL e Sul do pais...

Mas ainda é cedo para falar nas possiveis sub-regioes mais atingidas pois a partir de sabado os modelos caem em vao e os radares/satelites serao a nossa principal arma de previsao e prevençao...


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (13 Fev 2008 às 16:27)

Eu continuo na minha, o Fevereiro 
ainda não mostrou a sua raças… e a 2ª
quinzena vai dar que falar …!

- jf -


----------



## ppereira (13 Fev 2008 às 16:49)

e pronto....
lá foi o frio previsto a partir de 23....
irra que eu não aprendo


----------



## vitamos (13 Fev 2008 às 16:52)

ppereira disse:


> e pronto....
> lá foi o frio previsto a partir de 23....
> irra que eu não aprendo



Isto é normalissimo com o gfs  vamos é aproveitar estes dias de chuva! 

(Aproveitar os dias de chuva é algo que um amante de praia nunca iria coimpreender)


----------



## inlandsis (13 Fev 2008 às 17:10)

Tenho estado a adiar uns dias de férias para ver se experimentava algum equipamento novo de neve..
Mas este Fevereiro tem estado a ser um pouco de desilusão em termos de neve, todos os dias a ver as previsões mas até agora nada de neve parece que até as serras de Espanha mais proximas de Portugal, falta aquele "empurrãozinho" para nevar...


----------



## AnDré (13 Fev 2008 às 17:43)

E com isto Lisboa atinge o máximo de precipitação previsto.
Ou eu muito me engano, ou a partir de agora vai ser sempre a cortar na precipitação.


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Fev 2008 às 18:53)

AnDré disse:


> E com isto Lisboa atinge o máximo de precipitação previsto.
> Ou eu muito me engano, ou a partir de agora vai ser sempre a cortar na precipitação.



Se assim é uma autentica maravilha não é Lisboa é todo o litoral sul e parte do centro até á fronteira  oxalá que assim seje rezo para isso.

Eu quero lá saber se chovem 200 mm numa hora e com os carros andem a fluturar ou com as lojas se inundem o seguro paga é preciso é que chova bem se não qualquer dia é só pó...os lençois friaticos devem estar a nivens minimos é preciso que a terra fique bem saturada para que a agua lá chegue.

Nestes episodios quanto mais chover melhor porque outra oportunidade pode nao se manifestar tao cedo á que aproveitar se tudo estiver bem preparado nada acontece isso agora parte do civismo meteorologico de cada um.


----------



## psm (13 Fev 2008 às 19:02)

apoio totalmente o teu pensamento.Mas a que esperar


----------



## hurricane (13 Fev 2008 às 19:10)

Parece que ao fim de tanta espera, a tão aguardada chuva vem la...
Para domingo é que vai ser muita chuvinha!!
Que venha...


----------



## Gongas (13 Fev 2008 às 19:57)

que venha chuva e umas belas trovoadas!!! isso é que era.
quanto a neve basta ir a serra da estrela pa vê-la.


----------



## rufer (13 Fev 2008 às 22:02)

Mário Barros disse:


> Se assim é uma autentica maravilha não é Lisboa é todo o litoral sul e parte do centro até á fronteira  oxalá que assim seje rezo para isso.
> 
> Eu quero lá saber se chovem 200 mm numa hora e com os carros andem a fluturar ou com as lojas se inundem o seguro paga é preciso é que chova bem se não qualquer dia é só pó...os lençois friaticos devem estar a nivens minimos é preciso que a terra fique bem saturada para que a agua lá chegue.
> 
> Nestes episodios quanto mais chover melhor porque outra oportunidade pode nao se manifestar tao cedo á que aproveitar se tudo estiver bem preparado nada acontece isso agora parte do civismo meteorologico de cada um.



Concordo que é necessário chuva e água, mas o ideal é que venha de forma mais moderada. Porque é uma sensação muito angustiante andar a tentar que a àgua não entre em nossa casa e ver que é uma luta inglória. Eu sei porque aconteceu-me o ano passado e é uma sensação de desespero enorme.


----------



## ferreira5 (13 Fev 2008 às 22:16)

rufer disse:


> Concordo que é necessário chuva e água, mas o ideal é que venha de forma mais moderada. Porque é uma sensação muito angustiante andar a tentar que a àgua não entre em nossa casa e ver que é uma luta inglória. Eu sei porque aconteceu-me o ano passado e é uma sensação de desespero enorme.



Eu concordo contigo...nada de desgraças...para desgraça basta o governo...


----------



## ferreira5 (13 Fev 2008 às 22:21)

]ToRnAdO[;59229 disse:
			
		

> Sinceramente, ja nao acredito em frio... mas sim situaçoes como esta ou eventos sub-tropicais e tropicais daqui a diante...
> 
> Frio para grandes nevoes neste ano ja saiu de moda... so nas Terras Altas fora isso
> 
> ...



Hoje é dia 13 de Fevereiro!!!
Como é possível afirmar que os episódios de frio terminaram!!???
isto é um fórum de meteorologia ou de futurologia?


----------



## Gerofil (13 Fev 2008 às 23:30)

Fim de semana com precipitação a estender-se de Sul para Norte, embora já venha a ser reduzida nas regiões do Norte; probabilidade de queda de neve acima dos 1 200 metros, segundo dados do INM de Espanha.


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Fev 2008 às 23:33)

Pois pesssoal mas parece-me que vai haver trombas de água por isso cheias relampago vão ser inevitáveis....o melhor é prevenir  acho que devia ser aberto um tópico com tal tema das prevenções face aos vários tipos de fenomenos.


----------



## MSantos (13 Fev 2008 às 23:38)

ferreira5 disse:


> Hoje é dia 13 de Fevereiro!!!
> Como é possível afirmar que os episódios de frio terminaram!!???
> isto é um fórum de meteorologia ou de futurologia?



O frio pode ainda não ter terminado, mas o mês tradicionalmente mais frio já lá vai e Fevereiro já vai quase a meio....


----------



## Gerofil (13 Fev 2008 às 23:47)

Mário Barros disse:


> Pois pesssoal mas parece-me que vai haver trombas de água por isso cheias relampago vão ser inevitáveis....o melhor é prevenir  acho que devia ser aberto um tópico com tal tema das prevenções face aos vários tipos de fenomenos.



Deixamos isso ao critério dos moderadores do Fórum; por enquanto vamos acompanhando a situação neste tópico, analisando as previsões, na certeza de que ainda faltam muitas horas para o estado do tempo se tornar instável.


----------



## ppereira (14 Fev 2008 às 00:07)

Mário Barros disse:


> Pois pesssoal mas parece-me que vai haver trombas de água por isso cheias relampago vão ser inevitáveis....o melhor é prevenir  acho que devia ser aberto um tópico com tal tema das prevenções face aos vários tipos de fenomenos.



Pronto..
o Mario ainda estraga o evento com tantas previsões de chuva diluviana
por mim ia com calma porque o AA ainda por aqui anda e o sacana e duro de roer


----------



## nimboestrato (14 Fev 2008 às 00:30)

Não estaremos a pôr em demasia o carro à frente dos bois?
Claro que vai chover,sobretudo a sul.Claro que até pode chover em quantidade desmedida em curtos espaços e em contados lugares.
Mas estas situações  de depressões isoladas oriundas de SW são sempre as de maior dificuldade em modelar sobretudo quanto à precipitação.
A estas horas fazer já uma antevisão com certezas de fenómenos extremos,parece-me lisongeiro.
Hoje já se ouviu nos media que o território continental português está tecnicamente já em Seca .
Já se fala por aqui em chuvas toda a semana que vem.
Tomara , já que todos sentimos que começam a escassear.
Mas a amplitude da curvatura do jet não vai sofrer grandes alterações .
Continua a curvar para sul no Canadá ,Turquia ,Afganistão, China...
A curva para norte mantém-se inalterável na Europa Ocidental e não será esta depressão isolada, nem outra que tudo indica ir-se-á seguir , a quebrar este cinturão anticiclónico deste Inverno.
Vem aí chuva ,sobretudo a sul.Algo é algo, mas o que aí vem ainda está de todo, por quantificar.Pode ser que seja muita em alguns locais, mas ainda é viável que possa ser pouca em muitos locais...
Amanhã já haverá mais certezas.


----------



## ACalado (14 Fev 2008 às 00:54)

Upper level cut off low near the Azores will move southward. At its eastern flank, warm and moist air mass is advected northward and a few hundred J/kg of CAPE will likely be present in this air mass between the Azores and Iberia. 0-6 km deep layer shear will likely stay below 15 m/s and additionally weak forcing suggests that severe weather is rather unlikely. Some isolated lightning may occur westerly of Portugal but the focus for thunderstorm activity will be out of our forecast area.

fonte:  estofex

não adianta já andarmos a falar em trombas de agua, vamos aguardar o que interessa é que a chuvinha já ninguém nos tira agora com que intensidade logo veremos


----------



## Vince (14 Fev 2008 às 01:41)

Como está criado o tópico, o seguimento, análises e discussão de modelos, previsões ou alertas da situação prevista para começar no próximo  fim de semana na Madeira (sábado) e Continente (Domingo) passa a ser feita no tópico especial:

 Seg. Especial Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008


----------



## psm (14 Fev 2008 às 07:32)

Bom dia.                                                                                      Depois de ver a run das 00 do ecmwf,são 4 ou 5 dias de chuva no centro e sul e depois lá vem o nosso amigo(AA),todo  pronto a ficar aqui alguns dias,este tem sido o padrão este ano.


----------



## meteo (15 Fev 2008 às 01:48)

tantos AA no inverno não podem indiciar um Verão quente,com muito sol ? se a tendencia continuar...


----------



## vitamos (15 Fev 2008 às 16:50)

Vá... para descontrair e dar umas boas risadas, nada como uma dose de cAAlmex... e um bocadinho desta estupidez que coloco de seguida e que já conhecemos como: "tesourinhos sonhadores da futurologia GFSiana"


----------



## ppereira (15 Fev 2008 às 17:53)

vitamos disse:


> Vá... para descontrair e dar umas boas risadas, nada como uma dose de cAAlmex... e um bocadinho desta estupidez que coloco de seguida e que já conhecemos como: "tesourinhos sonhadores da futurologia GFSiana"






Eu acretido .....
Acretido que amanhã isso já foi tudo parar à grécia


----------



## Paulo H (17 Fev 2008 às 20:06)

meteo disse:


> tantos AA no inverno não podem indiciar um Verão quente,com muito sol ? se a tendencia continuar...



Olá a todos!

Eu continuo achando que:

- Temperaturas acima da média em Janeiro e Fevereiro;
- Precipitações abaixo da média em Janeiro e Fevereiro;
- Localização anormal da "cintura" anticiclónica deste Inverno, que teima em persistir na nossa latitude concentrando-se a este, favorecendo os ventos de Sul/Sudeste com temperaturas amenas.

E tendo em conta o passado, em que são muito raras variações superiores a 1ºC de um ano para o seguinte, que o mais provável que aconteça ao longo de 2008 seja:

- Verão com precipitação acima do normal, e temperaturas amenas (abaixo da média) para contrariar a tendência iniciada em Janeiro e Fevereiro.

Duas hipóteses:

1) Esta zona anticiclonica que teima em permanecer, deslocar-se-à para norte acompanhando a inclinação da Terra (solestício de Verão).
Se tal acontecer, Portugal estará mais exposto às depressões sub-tropicais com fenómenos convectivos originando trovoadas. Haverá dias quentes alternados com dias amenos com aguaceiros de trovoada.

2) Esta zona anticiclonica que teima em permanecer, deslocar-se-à para sul. 
Se tal acontecer, Portugal estará mais exposto às depressões atlânticas vindas de Noroeste. O clima será ameno em geral, com periodos de chuva fraca, alternando com dias de sol com a temperatura a subir.

Quer num caso, quer no outro, não se deverá registar mais que 1 periodo de onda de calor. 

Se esta compensação ocorrer no Verão como descrevi, então teremos um Inverno chuvoso com temperaturas ligeiramente acima da média.

Se isto não suceder no Verão, então provavelmente teremos um Inverno frio e seco!

Nota:

Enfim esta é a minha teoria, não tem base científica, mas creio que quantos mais meses tivermos com temperaturas superiores a 1ºC acima da média, maior será a probabildade de ocorrerem anomalias negativas nos restantes meses do ano por forma a compensar esta tendência exagerada.

A ver vamos!


----------



## dgstorm (18 Fev 2008 às 13:34)

Nao sei se têm reparado mas o Gfs tem apostado muitas vezes em situações de frio para o fim do mes e inicio de março... eu sei que ainda é cedo mas que eles têm insistido têm ! Vamos la ver...


----------



## nimboestrato (18 Fev 2008 às 13:55)

Boas tardes:
-E enquanto começa a ressaca desta louca madrugada pela zona de Lisboa e arredores,com fenómenos imprevistos como sempre acontece nestas situações de extrema convecção,e para aqueles (quase todos)que ficaram de fora a ver ao longe o que se passava na capital,aqui vai uma palavra de esperança:







Ai se o mês acabasse assim!!!
Mas como este cenário é para daqui a 11 dias o melhor é mesmo esperar que ainda hoje ou amanhã chova qualquer coisa de significativo nas regiões ainda não bafejadas .


----------



## ppereira (18 Fev 2008 às 14:54)

nimboestrato disse:


> Boas tardes:
> -E enquanto começa a ressaca desta louca madrugada pela zona de Lisboa e arredores,com fenómenos imprevistos como sempre acontece nestas situações de extrema convecção,e para aqueles (quase todos)que ficaram de fora a ver ao longe o que se passava na capital,aqui vai uma palavra de esperança:
> 
> 
> ...




á tendência já lá está há uns dias e o cenário tem vindo a melhorar.
faz-me lembrar o dia 1 de março de 1993.

será q passados 15 anos vamos voltar a ver nevar em baixas altitudes. como os entendidos costumam dizer este tipo de eventos adora números redondos e para mim 15 é um número redondo

como cou um curioso, estou ansioso com as próximas runs


----------



## vitamos (18 Fev 2008 às 16:10)

Situação também interessante mas que acho estranho é aquilo que parece a olhar para os modelos (aos meus olhos, que não percebem assim muito dos fenómenos) um "renascimento" da situação actual mais uma vez a sudoeste da península ibérica e com quantidades de chuva novamente apreciáveis... Estranho é que nos modelos ela nasce após a subida das pressões naquilo que parece um "atAAque". Não entendo, mas o que é certo é que já não é a primeira vez que isto surge e parece que algumas previsões indicam novamente chuva para sexta


----------



## vitamos (18 Fev 2008 às 17:05)

Mais uma imagem para o cantinho da loucura do gfs:







Se isto já foi o que foi estão a imaginar não...?


----------



## nimboestrato (18 Fev 2008 às 23:39)

O GFS continua a insistir numa entrada fria para o final do mês.Mas isso é lá longe.muito longe.Depois da acalmia que virá na quarta e quinta, o mesmo GFS
aponta já para a próxima sexta de novo precipitações intensas.Aonde?
Outra vez para a mesma zona geografica.Outra vez o norte com pouca água .







A culpa é do  Anticiclone dos Açores que foi visitar Paris e por lá ficou de tão fascinante é a cidade-luz.Por lá se espraia, por lá se estende na direcção NW / SE e desde o Atlântico Norte até à Itália eis o A Açoriano em Paris estendido.
E  por lá ainda vai ficar mais uns dias.
Por isso, esta circulação atípica de sueste contínua ,mesmo em dia de inundação,como tal , o norte vai continuar à míngua de água , o centro e sobretudo o sul  voltarão a estar em alerta.
Mas hoje há uma lição a tirar deste episódio:
-Por alguns de nós foi aqui dito o quanto é difícil acertar nas precipitações neste tipo de circulação atmosférica.
Os modelos de previsão apontam caminhos.Mas nesta área,o caminho faz-se caminhando.
E como vai continuar precipitação  convectiva ,podem eventualmente ocorrer de novo surpresas.
Acho que é isto que está mal explicado às pessoas.
Foi isto que ocorreu hoje por cima de Lisboa,
mas na maioria das vezes  ocorre a 100 km em Mar Alto,no Oceano a SW a NW, e na mesma região coberta de avisos , "não se passa nada"...
Nem a 12 horas se liberta o Algarve dos Avisos.
Nem a 12 horas se Avisa a região de Lisboa e de Setúbal...
Mas qual é o espanto?
A Natureza é assim quando convectiva...


----------



## Gerofil (19 Fev 2008 às 01:16)

Outra vez pelo Sul ? 

_"El Miércoles la inestabilidad tenderá a remitir ligeramente al ser absorbida la borrasca en altura por la circulación general del Oeste por lo que tenderán a disminuir tanto la nubosidad como las precipitaciones  al menos hasta el Jueves. A partir del Viernes se espera de nuevo la inestabilización de las condiciones meteorológicas en el Sur peninsular al desprenderse de nuevo una borrasca de la circulación general que hacia el final del Jueves se situará frente al Suroeste peninsular. Comenzará de nuevo un episodio de precipitaciones que se iniciará en el Sur peninsular y durante el fin de semana se extenderá hacia el resto de la Península."_
CEAMET


----------



## psm (19 Fev 2008 às 07:22)

será que agora é que o inverno está a chegar?
pela ultima run do ecmwf(00)é bastante agradavel para o pais a nivel de chuva.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Fev 2008 às 08:53)

psm disse:


> será que agora é que o inverno está a chegar?
> pela ultima run do ecmwf(00)é bastante agradavel para o pais a nivel de chuva.



É como eu digo agora vamos ter instabilidade até Setembro... isto agora até Agosto é sempre a piorar.


----------



## ppereira (19 Fev 2008 às 14:28)

Mário Barros disse:


> É como eu digo agora vamos ter instabilidade até Setembro... isto agora até Agosto é sempre a piorar.



com ou sem instabilidade o gfs começa mais uma vez a retirar o frio para 29/2 e 1/3...era de esperar


----------



## AnDré (19 Fev 2008 às 18:26)

Bem, será que se pedirmos muito outra vez, aquele pontinho vermelho acaba por aterrar em Lisboa?






Desta vez este site aponta para uma distribuição mais equilibrada de quantidade de precipitação ao nivel do território nacional


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Fev 2008 às 19:29)

AnDré disse:


> Bem, será que se pedirmos muito outra vez, aquele pontinho vermelho acaba por aterrar em Lisboa?
> 
> Desta vez este site aponta para uma distribuição mais equilibrada de quantidade de precipitação ao nivel do território nacional



Ainda ontem apontava para o Algarve, ainda não chegou a chuva ontem, epá gosto do Accuweather aponta 112 mm para Faro e quase tudo 6ªfeira e sábado


----------



## AnDré (19 Fev 2008 às 19:42)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Ainda ontem apontava para o Algarve, ainda não chegou a chuva ontem, epá gosto do Accuweather aponta 112 mm para Faro e quase tudo 6ªfeira e sábado



Epá, não me canso de olhar para este gráfico.
No dia 17 fiquei tão contente por ter ultrapassado a barreira psicológica dos 30mm, mas agora olho para o gráfico e parece que tudo o que possa cair será tão pouco...





É quase como se tivesse ganho o euromilhões num dia, e ao outro dia voltasse a ser pobre!


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Fev 2008 às 19:43)

O AA este ano anda adiantado está já a querer por-se na sua posicção natural de Inverno não tarda muito temos ai a Nortada...é desta que neva em Julho.


----------



## storm (19 Fev 2008 às 20:43)

Pelo o andar da carruagem a instabilidade vem na primavera/verão, na altura da floração e que ela se lembra de vir 

Venha , que os cereais agradecem 

Ps: Mário Barros, as tuas previsões estão a bater certo


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Fev 2008 às 21:01)

storm disse:


> Ps: Mário Barros, as tuas previsões estão a bater certo



Heee laaa calma lá que eu não sou ninguém sem vocês é graças ao cruzar de muita informação difundida aqui no forum que eu formulo as minhas opniões/previsões nada mais. E é graças a todo o pessoal aqui do forum que quanto mais perguntas fizer e quanto mais ideias/opniões lançar mais nós aprendemos em grupo e a comunidade Meteopt cresce.

Viva o Meteopt que é o IM dos meteorologistas sem canudo 

------------------------------------------------------
Voltando ao topico...

Instabilidade é que está a dar.


----------



## redragon (19 Fev 2008 às 21:16)

parece que para o fim de semana vem ai mais uma carga de água...ehehhehehhe!!!!!!!


----------



## dgstorm (19 Fev 2008 às 21:29)

E essa carga de agua para o fim de semana é outra vez la para baixo ou para aqui tambem vem qualquer coisa ? xD


----------



## ouresmeteo (19 Fev 2008 às 21:44)

esta página esta muy bien para ver alertas


----------



## filipept (19 Fev 2008 às 21:54)

dgstorm disse:


> E essa carga de agua para o fim de semana é outra vez la para baixo ou para aqui tambem vem qualquer coisa ? xD



A probabilidade de acontecer algo mais extremo será mais alta no centro e sul, devido em parte á configuração actual s - sw. Cá para cima pouco ou nada se vai passar, mas estas situações são sempre dificeis de prever, temos de ir acompanhando.

Ouresmeteo bienvenido


----------



## Thomar (19 Fev 2008 às 21:54)

ouresmeteo disse:


> esta página esta muy bien para ver alertas
> 
> www.meteomundial.com



Bem vindo ao Forum, *ouresmeteo*! 

Já agora vejam o video que está nessa página (em baixo á direita), e como apresentar o tempo na TV na RTL pode ser divertido....


----------



## dgstorm (19 Fev 2008 às 22:05)

O video do site ta do melhor !


----------



## ferreira5 (19 Fev 2008 às 22:12)

Tenho uma fezada que para dia 29/30 poderá acontecer algo de interessante...
Ouresmeteo bienvenido


----------



## AnDré (19 Fev 2008 às 22:15)

Thomar disse:


> Bem vindo ao Forum, *ouresmeteo*!
> 
> Já agora vejam o video que está nessa página (em baixo á direita), e como apresentar o tempo na TV na RTL pode ser divertido....





Se ela fosse portuguesa, eu diria que ela trabalhava no IM!

Bem vindo ouresmeteo!


----------



## iceworld (19 Fev 2008 às 22:19)

ouresmeteo disse:


> esta página esta muy bien para ver alertas
> 
> www.meteomundial.com



Bem Vindo


----------



## psm (19 Fev 2008 às 22:24)

boa noite a todos
então vamos ter festa novamente?!


----------



## dgstorm (19 Fev 2008 às 22:39)

ferreira5 disse:


> Tenho uma fezada que para dia 29/30 poderá acontecer algo de interessante...



Olha que o mes de Fevereiro so tem 29 dias... (este ano) xD !
Mas eles continuam a insistir no frio para o fim do mes continuam... Que acertem...


----------



## Gilmet (19 Fev 2008 às 23:05)

ouresmeteo disse:


> esta página esta muy bien para ver alertas
> 
> www.meteomundial.com



Bem-vindo ouresmeteo!!

Bom site! Aquela senhora dá um ar alegre as coisas... como é que se pode encontrar tanta graça em ler as cartas??

Está a precisar de *cAAlmex's*!!


----------



## nimboestrato (20 Fev 2008 às 00:20)

Estas depressões com 1015 milibares no centro,aparentemente inofensivas a SW do Continente vão regressar.Assim o indicam os 2 modelos de referência.
E se o aspecto em isóbaras é inofensivo......,                                                                                                                                                                                                          
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










Já quanto a fenómenos de pluviosidade,voltámos à conversa de sempre ,
é extremamente difícil prever nestas situações convectivas.
E nessa conversa até estámos bem fresquinhos.Oh se estámos.
O GFS  aponta 






para a possibilidade de precipitações fortes no Oceano, bem perto da costa e depois mesmo ali ao lado Zero .
Depois de uma situação excepcional como a região de Lisboa e Setúbal viveu,
todos os gatos são pardos...
Mas a característica deste Inverno na Europa Ocidental vai manter-se:
-A entrada fria apontada para o final do mês está mais uma vez adiada.Vão continuar os sistemas depressionários atlânticos a evoluir a norte. Muito a norte para esta altura do ano.
Quantas frentes atlânticas chegaram à Península este Inverno?
E pelos vistos Fevereiro parece que ir-se-á despedir sem nos brindar com uma.Ao menos uma.


----------



## psm (20 Fev 2008 às 06:30)

bom dia 
vejam a previsão do im em relação ao vento para o sul,daqui a 48h quem viver ou ter negócios ao pé do mar vão ter complições, pois esta situação vai coincidir com marés vivas.isto se confirmar.

a nossa amiga que vem ai está muito a sul dos açores onde as aguas estão relativamente quentes o que é uma situação complicada, se mantiver o ar frio em altitude no domingo teremos "festa" transformou-se em cut off por volta das 2 da manhã.


----------



## vitamos (20 Fev 2008 às 10:45)

ouresmeteo disse:


> esta página esta muy bien para ver alertas
> 
> www.meteomundial.com



Bem vindo!  

A página está muito boa! Apresenta um bom resumo mundial de forma simples e perfeitamente perceptivel a qualquer leigo!


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Fev 2008 às 11:34)

A partir de amanhã, o Algarve vai sofrer novamente com o Sueste (Levante), depois de 2 semanas com sueste em que resultou com casas destruídas na Ilha da Fuseta, e restaurantes quase a caírem na praia dos três irmãos em Portimão, agora tem mais uma agravante com este Levante vai ser no pico das marés vivas, muitas casas vão cair ao mar no final da semana entre 6ª feira e domingo.


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Fev 2008 às 17:56)

Neste momento a atmosfera está a recarregar energias  a linha verde vai subir mais até sexta feira...arrisco a dizer que irá ser um fds bastante pluvioso e não vamos voltar a ver o AA tão cedo por cima de nós e se isso acontecer será por pouco tempo....quando o calor começar a aumentar e ainda vai ser pior a isntabilidade será maior e logo a convectividade tambem


----------



## ACalado (20 Fev 2008 às 18:28)

Era um inicio de Março em grande esta tendência não é de agora 













Será que é desta


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Fev 2008 às 18:36)

Hmmmm a tendencia está cada vez melhor para o final deste mês está-se a desenhar uma situação depressionária bastante interessante. Se isto se vier a concretizar não sei o que poderá dar :assobio: :assobio:


----------



## dgstorm (20 Fev 2008 às 19:01)

Eu tou a gostar da tendencia tou... eu sei que ainda é cedo... mas o sonho comanda a vida !


----------



## Henrique (20 Fev 2008 às 20:03)

"AA"? o que é isso? :P Ah pois é!
Isto agora os ares são outros...estamos no meio do atlantico!


----------



## Skizzo (20 Fev 2008 às 20:53)

Espero k nao dê em chuvadas, so causa estragos... e mortes...


----------



## Thomar (20 Fev 2008 às 21:32)

É isto para o final do mês e início de Março, promete! 

Venha de lá essa chuva, vento, frio e mais alguma coisa!


----------



## nimboestrato (21 Fev 2008 às 02:56)

Isto de andar a ver modelos a estas distâncias é o mesmo que estar à espera de Godot.Já aqui fiz referência a tal .
Eis o mesmo modelo, para a mesma hora do mesmo dia com uma diferença de saída de apenas 12 Horas.
Às 6 da manhã , eh lá que ainda vem Inverno,eh lá ,que ainda pode vir neve






eh lá ,animam-se as hostes e o forum.

Depois ,logo ali adiante ,à tarde,
pois à tarde tudo se altera ,
sai de cena quem não é de cena ,
entra em cena quem não está em cena.






e oh diabo lá se vai o entusiasmo e a esperança.

A única tendência que é plausível constatar nos prazos razoáveis é que vai regressar o sueste até Sábado que trará de novo fenómenos convectivos ao SW Continental e depois no início da semana que vem, nada de relevante a assinalar.
E o Norte ,sobretudo o NW ,vai continuar à margem de precipitações significativas.


----------



## ALV72 (21 Fev 2008 às 08:07)

Já viram a saída para 1 de Março  ? Era lindo não era ?

Joao


----------



## nimboestrato (21 Fev 2008 às 10:22)

ALV72 disse:


> Já viram a saída para 1 de Março  ? Era lindo não era ?
> 
> Joao




Era lindo, sim senhor.
Mais uma reviravolta espectacular do GFS.
Mas logo à tarde creio que desaparecerá  tudo.
Mas se se mantiver por mais umas 3 ou 4 saídas começo  a acreditar.
Vamos indo e vamos vendo....


----------



## Kraliv (21 Fev 2008 às 10:27)

Promete...promete 










vamo lá ver se aguenta


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Fev 2008 às 10:32)

A situação actual  adeus AA voltamo-nos a ver nos fins de Setembro inicio de Outubro 





Vocês queriam era uma assim


----------



## vitamos (21 Fev 2008 às 11:12)

nimboestrato disse:


> Era lindo, sim senhor.
> Mais uma reviravolta espectacular do GFS.
> Mas logo à tarde creio que desaparecerá  tudo.
> Mas se se mantiver por mais umas 3 ou 4 saídas começo  a acreditar.
> Vamos indo e vamos vendo....



Não posso estar mais de acordo com as palavras que proferiste nos dois posts que colocaste, embora eu ás vezes também me enquadre naquela categoria dos "optimistas/sonhadores"  
Mas algo que tenho reparado e que tu frisaste é aquilo que eu definiria como os dois caminhos claros do GFS que para os mesmos dias (e este é o factor comum) apresenta duas tendências que não tem nada a ver uma com a outra. Logo quase que podemos falar de duas hipóteses de 50%. Entre essas hipóteses escolho a do frio com possíveis precipitações... ah mas espera, eu não mando no tempo 

O sonho comanda a vida...


----------



## ACalado (21 Fev 2008 às 11:21)

Mário Barros disse:


> A situação actual  adeus AA voltamo-nos a ver nos fins de Setembro inicio de Outubro
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mário olha que as Fax UKMO (Bracknell) só vão até 132h  tens de me emprestar a tua bola de AA´s para ver se acerto no euromilhões


----------



## vitamos (21 Fev 2008 às 11:51)

Bom acredite-se ou não nos modelos, o que é certo é que já há muito tempo que não via previsões tão frequinhas para Portugal!
O accuweather prevê neve para Bragança já para a semana e nos primeiros dias de Março para Bragança e Guarda! E desta vez tão brutos... não vem a habitual converseta do: "ah e tal neve, com gelo e ás vezes misturado com água e o camandro..." Não! prevêm neve pura e dura 

Isto vale o que vale (quase nada) mas dá gosto ver!


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Fev 2008 às 12:43)

Eu não posso querer naquilo que os meus olhos veem  o clima está mesmo a mudar muito depressa.

É este ano que os Ingleses desaparecem debaixo de água.


----------



## ppereira (21 Fev 2008 às 13:15)

vitamos disse:


> Bom acredite-se ou não nos modelos, o que é certo é que já há muito tempo que não via previsões tão frequinhas para Portugal!
> O accuweather prevê neve para Bragança já para a semana e nos primeiros dias de Março para Bragança e Guarda! E desta vez tão brutos... não vem a habitual converseta do: "ah e tal neve, com gelo e ás vezes misturado com água e o camandro..." Não! prevêm neve pura e dura
> 
> Isto vale o que vale (quase nada) mas dá gosto ver!



Eu já coloquei na minha agenda:
sexta, 29: ida para a Guarda....

mas ainda tou com um pouco de receio


----------



## vitamos (21 Fev 2008 às 13:28)

ppereira disse:


> Eu já coloquei na minha agenda:
> sexta, 29: ida para a Guarda....
> 
> mas ainda tou com um pouco de receio



Eu vou lá este fim de semana... obviamente que não vou a  contar com neve... nesse fim de semana de início de Março talvez tenhas sorte... nunca se sabe... mas acho difícil


----------



## ppereira (21 Fev 2008 às 14:57)

vitamos disse:


> Eu vou lá este fim de semana... obviamente que não vou a  contar com neve... nesse fim de semana de início de Março talvez tenhas sorte... nunca se sabe... mas acho difícil



olhe que não....olhe que não...
basta manter-se a tendência que mostram os modelos. e penso que desta vez é unânime em todos eles.
então no weather underground... a primeira semana de março é um autêntico festival para a PI.


----------



## vitamos (21 Fev 2008 às 16:43)

Bom meus amigos...

Antes de mais muito calmex e vamos olhar para isto com calma... não quero criar com este post uma crise de euforia que não dê em nada... já sabem que tudo pode mudar! 

Começam a sair runs consecutivas do gfs bem animadoras... mas algo como isto é impensável.

Não sei qual imagem hei-de colocar aqui... O GFS coloca nada mais, nada menos que 3 dias com possibilidade de neve em todo o país.... loucura, parvoice... quiçá... eu não queria 3, bastava concretizar-se 1! A Acompanhar mas sem entusiasmos, que isto do GFS é só banhadas... entretanto vou ver o que está mais disponível em termos de previsões...e  acompanhar isto sem estar em pulgas...

...

Falar é fácil!!!


----------



## ACalado (21 Fev 2008 às 16:49)

A tendência continua e que tendência


----------



## vitamos (21 Fev 2008 às 16:50)

Spiritmind, a partir daí ainda é mais caótico! é que pode falhar claro, mas seria tirar tudo em vários dias! Alguma coisa ha-de vir nem que seja para as terras altas (em neve) e  chuva duvido que não venha!


----------



## ACalado (21 Fev 2008 às 16:56)

vitamos disse:


> Spiritmind, a partir daí ainda é mais caótico! é que pode falhar claro, mas seria tirar tudo em vários dias! Alguma coisa ha-de vir nem que seja para as terras altas (em neve) e  chuva duvido que não venha!



sim é verdade já nem falo da -4 a chegar até ao Algarve  enfim um delírio do gfs, só quero ver é o controlo desta run pois isto certamente será delírio mesmo do gfs.
Disto tudo só gosto de ver a 180h a iso 0 quase a entrar na península


----------



## filipept (21 Fev 2008 às 16:57)

O problema é que isso é tudo no segundo painel, o GFS já mal está a acertar no primeiro  . Não estou a confiar muito nessas previsões, nem sei como é que ele consegue curvar o jet se não existe um A muito forte par tal 

edit: no entanto o A dos Açores parece estar no local indicado para acontecer algo


----------



## ACalado (21 Fev 2008 às 17:10)

O ecmwf está a querer seguir o gfs inclusive coloca a depressão mais a sul 
mas coloca o AA mais em cima de nos.....


----------



## vitamos (21 Fev 2008 às 17:14)

spiritmind disse:


> O ecmwf está a querer seguir o gfs inclusive coloca a depressão mais a sul
> mas coloca o AA mais em cima de nos.....



Correcto e afirmativo... Mas a tendência mantém-se! Eu já contava que o ecmwf não colocasse tamanha loucura, mas também não foge muito. O ensemble do GFS também coloca algumas hipóteses de situações interessantes. Há uma tendência de mudança mas que ainda está num periodo muito reversível a meu ver. Aguardar e tentar manter a calma!


----------



## ppereira (21 Fev 2008 às 17:51)

vitamos disse:


> Correcto e afirmativo... Mas a tendência mantém-se! Eu já contava que o ecmwf não colocasse tamanha loucura, mas também não foge muito. O ensemble do GFS também coloca algumas hipóteses de situações interessantes. Há uma tendência de mudança mas que ainda está num periodo muito reversível a meu ver. Aguardar e tentar manter a calma!



Calma... qual calma..
Começamos já a deitar os foguetes e a prever nevões de meio metro.
Assim ainda aproveitamos a euforia
e se se concretizar aumentamos ainda mais o estado de euforia.
isto não é um site de meteoloucos???


----------



## dgstorm (21 Fev 2008 às 18:00)

Eu ja tou em pulgas mas farto de levar baldes de agua fria tou eu ! xD


----------



## ppereira (21 Fev 2008 às 18:05)

voltando um pouco há realidade.
caramba 
para este fim de semana o centro/sul do país vai apanhar com a água toda.
quem diria que Fevereiro acabaria tão bem!!!!
Muita chuva e no final NEVE!!!!
espero eu...


----------



## Crisogono (21 Fev 2008 às 18:10)

Boas pessoal,

Também já ando ansiosamente a acompanhar esta têndência há uns dias. Dia 1 zarpo para os alpes para esquiar. Será que vou perder o evento do ano por cá??!  ou será que o avião não consegue sair da portela por causa da neve eheheh era lindo era


----------



## ppereira (21 Fev 2008 às 19:34)

Não querendo ser extremamente optimista 
e interpretando apenas os dados do GFS (run das 12h00)

aqui fica uma previsão da cota de neve para o centro do país, 
para os dias 29/2 a 2/3:

Sexta 12h00 - 800m
Sábado 00h00 - 300m
Sábado 12h00 - 450m
Domingo 00h00 - 300m
Domingo 12h00 - 750m

nada mau


----------



## dgstorm (21 Fev 2008 às 19:39)

ppereira disse:


> Não querendo ser extremamente optimista
> e interpretando apenas os dados do GFS (run das 12h00)
> 
> aqui fica uma previsão da cota de neve para o centro do país,
> ...



 Que assim seja !


----------



## Tiagofsky (21 Fev 2008 às 19:48)

ppereira disse:


> Não querendo ser extremamente optimista
> e interpretando apenas os dados do GFS (run das 12h00)
> 
> aqui fica uma previsão da cota de neve para o centro do país,
> ...



Demasiado optimista? isso é o sonho de qualquer um de nós!Infelizmente já sabemos que piores do que nós em termos de optimismo são os computadores que lançam os modelos a esta distancia... Já se sabe que depois vão tirando, tirando, tirando...até ficarmos com uma misera agua neve a 1800m... é tao triste viver a beira mar..!


----------



## Thomar (21 Fev 2008 às 19:54)

ppereira disse:


> Não querendo ser extremamente optimista
> e interpretando apenas os dados do GFS (run das 12h00)
> 
> aqui fica uma previsão da cota de neve para o centro do país,
> ...




Seria excelente!  

Aonde é que eu guardei os meus calmex?!


----------



## Henrique (21 Fev 2008 às 20:28)

Acho que vamos ter outro fim de semana complicado


----------



## storm (21 Fev 2008 às 20:34)

ppereira disse:


> Não querendo ser extremamente optimista
> e interpretando apenas os dados do GFS (run das 12h00)
> 
> aqui fica uma previsão da cota de neve para o centro do país,
> ...



, será que já dava para cair neve aqui por estes lados?

Esta situação se concretizar-se (sonhar) é de deixar uma pessoa 

Deixa cá ir tomar Calmex


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Fev 2008 às 20:49)

Aquela linha da temperatura 850mb de -4 no Algarve é um sonho vamos rezar depois das cheias vem a neve


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Fev 2008 às 20:52)

Aqui o elemento gelado não vai dizer nada só acho que será muito bom e histórico se acontecer


----------



## Charlie Moreira (21 Fev 2008 às 21:05)

Boa noite!
Estou extremamente optimista em relaçao ao fim do mes e principio de março,isto por uma razao muito simples, ja repararam  que quando nos estamoscom temperaturas elevadas para a epoca do ano (23 graus) na grecia neve por exemplo atenas!Pois e vejam la para o fim do mes a grecia com temperaturas elevadas para epoca e nos com o frio 

e desta!nao ja mais desculpas a tendencia esta la ja a alguns dias!

Acreditem pq eu tenho a certeza!


----------



## psm (21 Fev 2008 às 21:41)

Tiagofsky disse:


> ...é tao triste viver a beira mar..!



 em relação a neve é verdade.imagina quem vive como eu(estoril)que só a vi em 1983 e foi muito pouca e com granizo
quanto a viver ao pé do mar já ando a tomar clamex a muito tempo, para ver uma tempestade no mar em conjunto com as marés vivas foi um pequeno aparte.


----------



## ferreira5 (21 Fev 2008 às 22:49)

Está a chegar o Inverno!!! Vamos ser bombardeados com frio!!!
eu acredito...passamos a barreira psicológica das 180h...hehehe


----------



## squidward (21 Fev 2008 às 22:54)

mau...então, mas é desta que vou ver neve da minha janela pela 2ªvez??

olhem, que já falharam das outras vezes


----------



## ferreira5 (21 Fev 2008 às 22:54)

"frase que vai marcar Março: "os fortes nevões e as baixas temperaturas..." ehehehe


----------



## ferreira5 (21 Fev 2008 às 22:55)

Mário depois negociamos os direitos de autor!!!


----------



## ferreira5 (21 Fev 2008 às 23:08)

Já não há nenhuma estação online em Bragança?


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Fev 2008 às 23:11)

ferreira5 disse:


> Mário depois negociamos os direitos de autor!!!



Não há problema nenhum  força com isso eu só me vou expressar no momento.


----------



## MSantos (21 Fev 2008 às 23:14)

Neste momento estamos na fase 4 ou seja, euforia...


----------



## AnDré (21 Fev 2008 às 23:45)

MSantos disse:


> Neste momento estamos na fase 4 ou seja, euforia...



PERFEITO


----------



## Gongas (21 Fev 2008 às 23:47)

Ha ja alguns dias que temos tido esta tendencia de frio po fim do mes...mas tantos dias com neve...dá pa desconfiar...mas não faz mal sonhar
venha entao o


----------



## nimboestrato (22 Fev 2008 às 00:39)

Boas Noites:
-Mais um dia carregado de emoções para os do sul,por causa da instabilidade verificada mas sobretudo  anunciada para a sua região , para todo o fim de semana...
Mas também para os do norte que lá para o final do mês descortinam desde já cotas e quantidades de neve.
Viram isto








E aqui vai disto: vamos ali à neve e vimos já.
Mas APENAS seis horas depois,já não é bem assim,







Afinal já temos que subir à serra para a ver e não parece que seja muita.
(FASE 3)
Temos mais Anticiclone e menos Norte.
Mas é muito longe...Claro que a tendência está lá porque outros modelos também a apontam e o Europeu até a prolonga,
mas do frio prefiro falar mais adiante...
Para já ,há avisos meteorológicos para a possibilidade da ocorrência de fenómenos com alguma gravidade dado o seu carácter extremo para a região sul ,
e aqui vamos nós ver ,analisar, comentar o que aí poderá vir...
Do frio,da neve, espero falar e muito daqui a uns dias...


----------



## AnDré (22 Fev 2008 às 09:48)

É impressão minha, ou o run das 0z mandou a neve toda para o espaço?

E mesmo a chuva para este fim-de-semana foi reduzida para metade.


----------



## nimboestrato (22 Fev 2008 às 10:40)

AnDré disse:


> É impressão minha, ou o run das 0z mandou a neve toda para o espaço?
> 
> E mesmo a chuva para este fim-de-semana foi reduzida para metade.



Infelizmente não é impressão tua, não senhor.
Se em 6 horas reduziram para metade a  entrada fria,
em 12 horas pura e simplesmente ignoram-na.
É no que dá frequentemente quando fazemos festa com base em modelos para mais de uma semana.
Nunca mais aprendemos?...


----------



## Vince (22 Fev 2008 às 10:43)

O ensemble para algures no norte com a saída das 00z a verde, a partir do dia 1 é a mais quente mas um pouco solitária nesse caminho.





http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/fsavnmgeur.html


----------



## vitamos (22 Fev 2008 às 10:50)

Eu já me arrependi de ontem ter começado a mencionar os modelos... 

Que miséria...


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Fev 2008 às 11:45)

Penso que vão voltar a colocar o que meteram anteriormente mesmo que com menos veracidade caso não metam bom pacência 

Venha o calor e as trovoadas que serão regra esta ano...quanto mais depressa chegar o calor mais antessipado será o Inverno 2008/2009.


----------



## ppereira (22 Fev 2008 às 11:48)

nimboestrato disse:


> Infelizmente não é impressão tua, não senhor.
> Se em 6 horas reduziram para metade a  entrada fria,
> em 12 horas pura e simplesmente ignoram-na.
> É no que dá frequentemente quando fazemos festa com base em modelos para mais de uma semana.
> Nunca mais aprendemos?...



lol
acabou o estado de euforia
entrámos no etado de cautela ou mesmo pessimismo


----------



## ferreira5 (22 Fev 2008 às 12:48)




----------



## MSantos (22 Fev 2008 às 13:07)

MSantos disse:


> Neste momento estamos na fase 4 ou seja, euforia...



Definitivamente já estamos na fase 2 - péssimismo


----------



## vitamos (22 Fev 2008 às 16:42)

Eu já nem é pessimismo... porque a situação já nem se poe. A run das 12z inverte tudo o que ontem a esta hora sonhávamos! Foi bom enquanto durou


----------



## ACalado (22 Fev 2008 às 16:46)

vitamos disse:


> Eu já nem é pessimismo... porque a situação já nem se poe. A run das 12z inverte tudo o que ontem a esta hora sonhávamos! Foi bom enquanto durou



decididamente modelos a mais de 180h não obrigado 

venha a chuvinha que bem faz falta e para o ano espero que o inverno seja melhor pois este foi uma decepção


----------



## dgstorm (23 Fev 2008 às 00:22)

Ja temos outra vez o frio para 4 e 5 de Março ! xD


----------



## AnDré (23 Fev 2008 às 02:06)

dgstorm disse:


> Ja temos outra vez o frio para 4 e 5 de Março ! xD



É sempre a adiar!
Tou mesmo a ver que ele vem em Agosto


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Fev 2008 às 09:28)

AnDré disse:


> É sempre a adiar!
> Tou mesmo a ver que ele vem em Agosto



Não me admirava nada :assobio: não te esqueças que em Agosto os critérios são outros para se considerar frio.


----------



## AnDré (23 Fev 2008 às 10:09)

Mário Barros disse:


> Não me admirava nada :assobio: não te esqueças que em Agosto os critérios são outros para se considerar frio.



Sim, sim! Eu sei!
Nortadas fortes todos os dias, com a temperatura máxima a não ir além dos 25-26ºC. E noites frescas e ventosas, com temperaturas minimas na ordem dos 16ºC

Se calhar é melhor irmos já à praia durante a primavera


----------



## dgstorm (23 Fev 2008 às 17:44)

É o holocausto ! XD


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Fev 2008 às 17:46)

Isso é 2020.. eu não quero imaginar se isso acontecesse era pior do que 5 cheias em Lisboa.


----------



## Fil (23 Fev 2008 às 22:44)

Eu pensava que depois do inverno do ano passado este já não podia ser pior mas pelos vistos enganei-me. Corrijam-se se estiver errado, mas ainda não tivemos neste inverno uma única e miserável entrada de ar frio! E por ar frio refiro-me no mínimo à isoterma -5ºC no norte do pais... Salve-se a chuva, pois na saída das 18Z até às 180h não se vê absolutamente nada de interessante excepto a +10ºC a subir pela peninsula acima no que há dois dias atrás era frio a entrar...

Mário, o que a imagem do dgstorm mostra não é 2020 mas sim uma entrada normal se estivessemos num inverno normal.


----------



## nimboestrato (24 Fev 2008 às 02:43)

Fil disse:


> Eu pensava que depois do inverno do ano passado este já não podia ser pior mas pelos vistos enganei-me, mas ainda não tivemos neste inverno uma única e miserável entrada de ar frio! E por ar frio refiro-me no mínimo à isoterma -5ºC no norte do pais.0h não se vê absolutamente nada de interessante excepto a +10ºC a subir pela peninsula acima no que há dois dias atrás era frio a entrar...
> 
> o que a imagem do dgstorm mostra não é 2020 mas sim uma entrada normal se estivessemos num inverno normal.



...Bravo a esta análise.
Também eu pensava...
 mas acrescento que para além de não termos tido uma entrada de ar frio,
não tivémos sequer,uma única Frente Atlântica
uma superfície frontal  digna desse nome, a varrer de W para E...
Uma única, em todo o Inverno.
Tivémos apenas ameaços .
Isto não é normal.
O normal não será em 2020.
porque o normal já  foi o que em inúmeros anos já vivemos.
Mas sabemos que de quando em vez há estas interrupções .
Em ressaca de situações extremas muito localizadas ,o cenário não se alterou.
Assim vamos continuar ,sem frio, alguns ameaços de chuva a NW
e depois,a partir de quarta-feira Ele aí vem ,
donde nunca saiu em quase todo este Inverno...


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Fev 2008 às 09:42)

Ai vem o calor  não podes contra eles junta-te a eles.

Venham venham as trovoadas.





Vocês queriam era algo assim agora só em 2009...ou em Agosto


----------



## nimboestrato (24 Fev 2008 às 10:26)

Bons dias:
-Eis o nosso amigo GFS a dar ânimo a quem já desespera com esta ausência de Inverno.
A tropecentas horas (10 de Março) precipitações generosas por todo o território continental com a cota de neve a rondar os 400, 500 m.
Lá está o Fevereiro a dizer-nos : ..."E virá o meu irmão Março que fará o que eu não faço"







Claro que mais logo tudo se esfuma ,tudo se esvai .


----------



## Brigantia (24 Fev 2008 às 11:19)

Para já de salientar apenas as temperaturas altas...a partir do dia 3 de Março ainda muita indecisão entre os modelos, mas alguns arriscam cenários interessantes....


----------



## Agreste (24 Fev 2008 às 12:24)

nimboestrato disse:


> ...Bravo a esta análise.
> Também eu pensava...
> mas acrescento que para além de não termos tido uma entrada de ar frio,
> não tivémos sequer,uma única Frente Atlântica
> ...



Olha que tiveste sim... 
Olha esta:






E aqui quantos graus atingiu carrazeda durante esta noite?


----------



## Nortadas (24 Fev 2008 às 15:43)

Agreste disse:


> Olha que tiveste sim...
> Olha esta:
> 
> Sim, mas foi a única situação que me recordo neste Inverno... E mesmo essa situação gorou muitas expectativas porque as precipitações e os ventos foram inferiores ao que estavam inicialmente previstos.
> ...


----------



## dgstorm (24 Fev 2008 às 16:14)

Isto de facto pa quem gosta de frio (como eu) nao ta la grande coisa... mas sinceramente tenho esperança de que o mes de Março possa trazer alguma coisa interessante !
A China é que ta a dar... xD


----------



## ACalado (24 Fev 2008 às 18:13)

digam adeus ao pseudo inverno e digam ola a primavera


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Fev 2008 às 22:50)

Vá pessoal toca a animar que agora o calor vai começar a dar-lhe amanhã (dia 25) já vai ser um dia para atingir os 20ºC ou pelo menos andar lá perto  é essencilamente o litoral...mas as nuvens não nos vão largar.


----------



## rogers (25 Fev 2008 às 00:37)

Eu vou pelas plantas, acho que elas não se enganam. Se viesse ai uma nevada elas ainda não tinham desabrochado as suas flores.

Abraços


----------



## b0mbeir0 (25 Fev 2008 às 00:42)

Acabou-se a chuva? A ventania? O mau tempo?


----------



## nimboestrato (25 Fev 2008 às 03:00)

Depois de ter visto muitas fotos do dia neste excelente  cardápio para os amantes da meteorologia que é o nosso forum , afirmando-se nos dias de hoje já como  referência nacional,
depois de a sul ter havido histórias para contar e que aqui foram devidamente relatadas,
vamos entrar  em mais um largo período de acalmia meteorológica.
Vai entrar o Sul Continental, porque o Norte nunca de lá saiu neste episódio de chuvas convectivas.  
Agora vêm algumas chuvas de advecção, fracas a NW  e a partir de quinta,
o Anticiclone de novo instalado.
Há 10 dias atrás este tópico enchia-se de mensagens para a possibilidade de uma entrada valente para esta data.
Custa-me dar o Inverno por terminado ,tão cedo, 
mas neste ,que estamos a viver aonde ir buscar alguma esperança?


----------



## psm (25 Fev 2008 às 07:29)

bom dia.

lá vem novamente a pedra (AA) bloquear o rio(jet stream). dias soalheiros a partir de sexta feira.
quem gosta de frio extremo vai ter que esperar que chegue o proximo ano.


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Fev 2008 às 10:46)

Hmmm  o AA não anda muito seguro parece que anda incomodado com alguma coisa só se sente bem por cima dos Açores ou a norte dele


----------



## vitamos (25 Fev 2008 às 10:50)

Mário Barros disse:


> Hmmm  o AA não anda muito seguro parece que anda incomodado com alguma coisa só se sente bem por cima dos Açores ou a norte dele



Pois... a questão é que do nervosismo dele não nasce nada de muito interessante para nós...

Se alguém encontrar nos vários modelos algo que não nos diga que a Primavera já chegou que diga qualquer coisa para animar um meteolouco farto de tempo "ameno"


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Fev 2008 às 10:52)

vitamos disse:


> Pois... a questão é que do nervosismo dele não nasce nada de muito interessante para nós...
> 
> Se alguém encontrar nos vários modelos algo que não nos diga que a Primavera já chegou que diga qualquer coisa para animar um meteolouco farto de tempo "ameno"



Temos que esperar caro vitamos temos que esperar a pacência na meteorologia é a chave para tudo  estamos em transicção para o calor.


----------



## ACalado (25 Fev 2008 às 12:28)

vitamos disse:


> Pois... a questão é que do nervosismo dele não nasce nada de muito interessante para nós...
> 
> Se alguém encontrar nos vários modelos algo que não nos diga que a Primavera já chegou que diga qualquer coisa para animar um meteolouco farto de tempo "ameno"



Um conselho não olhem para os modelos pois eles valem o que valem  e para mim não valem nada pelo menos a mais de 48h/72h. Penso que este Inverno já ditou de sua justiça, eventos de neve esqueçam pelo menos a cotas medias, agora também penso que podemos ter uma Primavera Húmida   com alguma animação ao nivel de precipitação....


----------



## Rog (25 Fev 2008 às 12:32)

As previsões por cá também apontam para alguns dias de bom tempo, e só para inícios de Março poderá se alterar ligeiramente o cenário.


----------



## vitamos (25 Fev 2008 às 16:56)

Run das 12z do gfs:

Até dia 3 de Março tudo aponta para bloqueio anticiclónico com nada de muito importante a registar. Os restantes modelos apontam o mesmo!

A partir de dia 3 parece haver um padrão de mudança mas nada de muito vincado.

A partir de dia 6: o habitual do gfs (cenários de caos, neve com fartura, montros depressionários a atacarem toda a europa), ou seja nada a assinalar 


EDIT: Esqueci-me da queda de chuva para esta 4ª feira no Norte e Centro. Só depois a calmaria...


----------



## Brigantia (25 Fev 2008 às 18:45)

vitamos disse:


> Run das 12z do gfs:
> 
> Até dia 3 de Março tudo aponta para bloqueio anticiclónico com nada de muito importante a registar. Os restantes modelos apontam o mesmo!
> 
> ...



Esta saída foi bastante boa...





Claro que estamos a falar em cenários a 190H e o problema pode ser o  AA, basta uma pequena deslocação para Este e lá se vai tudo...


----------



## ppereira (25 Fev 2008 às 20:36)

Pela análise o gfs não me parece que o evento do início do mês esteja completamente perdido. 
(não sou grande especialista e há aqui gente que pode analisar o modelo muito melhor que eu)
posto de parte parece-me estar a queda de neve abaixo dos 700 metros como mais uma vez o gfs acima das 180h estava a prever.


----------



## Luis Rosa (25 Fev 2008 às 20:56)

spiritmind disse:


> Um conselho não olhem para os modelos pois eles valem o que valem  e para mim não valem nada pelo menos a mais de 48h/72h. Penso que este Inverno já ditou de sua justiça, eventos de neve esqueçam pelo menos a cotas medias, agora também penso que podemos ter uma Primavera Húmida   com alguma animação ao nivel de precipitação....



Concordo, modelos valem o que valem mas fiquei curioso em saber o que o leva a pensar que vamos ter uma Primavera húmida... 

Luis


----------



## psm (25 Fev 2008 às 20:58)

o sonho comanda a vida


----------



## Minho (25 Fev 2008 às 21:17)

A saída a 192h do GFS é a típica saída que me faz pensar que a resolução do modelo GFS é diferente quanto efectua os cálculos para mais de 180h. Jamais uma situação de N/NE como aponta o modelo dá uma precipitação tão intensa e extensa, ainda por cima com pressões atmosféricas 1025/1020 hPa. Reparem como a mancha de precipitação é contínua e homogénea desde o mediterrâneo até ao atlântico desprezando completamente o gradiente de pressão...


----------



## Gongas (25 Fev 2008 às 21:36)

realmente os modelos a longo prazo são mesmo pa rir, era neve para os dias 3, 4, 5, 6, 12 março...era uma fartazana...ainda alguem acredita nisso?


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Fev 2008 às 21:43)

Gongas disse:


> realmente os modelos a longo prazo são mesmo pa rir, era neve para os dias 3, 4, 5, 6, 12 março...era uma fartazana...ainda alguem acredita nisso?



Eu acredito  mas em 2015.



Luis Rosa disse:


> Concordo, modelos valem o que valem mas fiquei curioso em saber o que o leva a pensar que vamos ter uma Primavera húmida...
> 
> Luis



Eu penso que o pessoal está a utilizar a formula de compensação Inverno seco Verão molhado  tal como eu estou mas penso que choverá mais no Verão que na Primavera...eu cada vez conheço menos as estações do ano estou á beira das abolir do meu vocabulário


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Fev 2008 às 23:18)

Aproveitem o calorzinho que TALVEZ venha durar pouco tempo a partir de 3 de Março deverá sempre a reduzir e a instabildiade deve regressar uns dias depois... será a tão ansiada frente fria quem sabe quem sabe :assobio:

Eu bem quero estrear o meu casaco polar mas tá visto que ainda não é este Inverno.


----------



## rufer (26 Fev 2008 às 01:07)

eu sei que o tempo é muito imprevisivel e cada vez essa tendência acentua-se mais. Mas estes modelos a prazos mais longos como funcionam? é um programa de computador? Como chegam a estas previsões que mudam radicalmente quando se aproximam os dias? Como se prevê o tempo a 180 horas por exemplo? e já agora, qual é o modelo mais fiável a essa distância se é que existe algum?


----------



## Turista (26 Fev 2008 às 01:22)

Segundo o modelo de previsão Clim@UA hoje lá para a noite o Norte vai ter umas descargas interessantes, bem como na tarde de dia 27.










É um modelo, "vale o que vale", mas tenho-o acompanhado e a nível de fiabilidade tem sido bastante efectivo.


----------



## nimboestrato (26 Fev 2008 às 02:22)

Ao que parece , até a chuva moderada  prevista para  quarta-feira  aqui a Norte vai ser fraca.
Este Inverno , venceu-me.
Em 2006 e mesmo em 2005 apareciam no 2º painel do GFS advecções frias em que na maioria das vezes acabavam por ocorrer, com nuances ou surpresas é certo, mas que ocorriam ...
Mas este Inverno não houve uma advecção , UMA que seja, das muitas que o GFS e de algumas que o  ECWMF anunciaram  , que se tenha  concretizado.
 Não quero que a minha confiança nos modelos a médio prazo fique abalada.
Quero acreditar antes,
que  o Clima esconde variáveis que escapam aos cálculos do computadores...

Para ajudar à desgraça, agora o Europeu reforça o Anticiclone e posiciona-o para mais uma Eternidade em cima das nossas cabeças a partir de quinta-feira...


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Fev 2008 às 09:04)

Março marçagão trás lá esse Verão  a partir de 4 de Março a instabilidade regressa  a tendência está lá...o AA vai estar cá por pouco tempo.


----------



## vitamos (26 Fev 2008 às 11:06)

Minho disse:


> A saída a 192h do GFS é a típica saída que me faz pensar que a resolução do modelo GFS é diferente quanto efectua os cálculos para mais de 180h. Jamais uma situação de N/NE como aponta o modelo dá uma precipitação tão intensa e extensa, ainda por cima com pressões atmosféricas 1025/1020 hPa. Reparem como a mancha de precipitação é contínua e homogénea desde o mediterrâneo até ao atlântico desprezando completamente o gradiente de pressão...



Já tinha também reparado Minho... Claramente após as 180 horas as manchas de precipitação arredondam e aumentam, ficando com formas excessivamente curvas, da mesma forma as previsões de risco de neve ficam mais quadradas e extensas! Outra coisa que por vezes acontece é na passagem das 180 horas para as seguintes haver nos diferentes parâmetros "saltos excessivos", ou seja descontinuidade na previsão!


----------



## Vince (26 Fev 2008 às 11:25)

O GFS a partir das 180h passa a ter apenas metade da resolução, em média 80km conforme a lat/long (em vez de 40km) e apenas 2 outputs por dia (2x12 horas) em vez de 8 outputs (8x3 horas) até às 84h ou 4x6h entre as 0h e 180h. Não tem grande interesse espreitar tanto no futuro se não o de procurar eventuais tendências na bola de cristal.


----------



## vitamos (26 Fev 2008 às 11:29)

Vince disse:


> O GFS a partir das 180h passa a ter apenas metade da resolução, em média 80km conforme a lat/long (em vez de 40km) e apenas 2 outputs por dia (2x12 horas) em vez de 8 outputs (8x3 horas) até às 84h ou 4x6h entre as 0h e 180h. Não tem grande interesse espreitar tanto no futuro se não o de procurar eventuais tendências na bola de cristal.



Agradecido pelo esclarecimento 

Como a bola de cristal nem tendências de jeito mostra agora, mais vale não lhe passar cartão


----------



## ppereira (26 Fev 2008 às 11:35)

vitamos disse:


> Já tinha também reparado Minho... Claramente após as 180 horas as manchas de precipitação arredondam e aumentam, ficando com formas excessivamente curvas, da mesma forma as previsões de risco de neve ficam mais quadradas e extensas! Outra coisa que por vezes acontece é na passagem das 180 horas para as seguintes haver nos diferentes parâmetros "saltos excessivos", ou seja descontinuidade na previsão!



não sendo nenhum especialista, mas penso que isso acontece com todos os modelos.
a partir das 180h aumenta o grau de incerteza do modelo, logo aumenta a malha decorrente dessa incerteza, por isso aparecem grandes extensões de neve e chuva.
mas se repararem no site meteociel, no résumé, essas manchas já não aparecem tão pronunciadas, parece que carregaram da opção "smooth" para o modelo


----------



## dgstorm (26 Fev 2008 às 15:56)

Boas...

Alguem me pode dar a previsao pormenorizada para sexta-feira aqui para Braga se faz favor !


Agradecia...

Cumps !


----------



## vitamos (26 Fev 2008 às 16:06)

dgstorm disse:


> Boas...
> 
> Alguem me pode dar a previsao pormenorizada para sexta-feira aqui para Braga se faz favor !
> 
> ...



Freemeteo: céu limpo, ou pouco nublado, temperaturas amenas (minima proxima de 10, máxima por volta dos 20), 

Accuweather: Dia agradável com temperaturas entre os 8 e 16º. Céu pouco nublado.

Intellicast: Céu pouco nublado. Tmin 10ºC, Tmax 17ºC



EDIT: Mas segundo a run do gfs das 12z terás chuva!!! Olha não sei que te diga, ou isto anda tudo avariado, ou eu percebo realmente muito pouco disto... se calhar a segunda!


----------



## dgstorm (26 Fev 2008 às 18:55)

vitamos disse:


> Freemeteo: céu limpo, ou pouco nublado, temperaturas amenas (minima proxima de 10, máxima por volta dos 20),
> 
> Accuweather: Dia agradável com temperaturas entre os 8 e 16º. Céu pouco nublado.
> 
> ...



Venha o diabo e escolha ! xD

DeixA la... Obrigadao na mesma !


----------



## ppereira (26 Fev 2008 às 20:05)

nimboestrato disse:


> Ao que parece , até a chuva moderada  prevista para  quarta-feira  aqui a Norte vai ser fraca.
> Este Inverno , venceu-me.
> Em 2006 e mesmo em 2005 apareciam no 2º painel do GFS advecções frias em que na maioria das vezes acabavam por ocorrer, com nuances ou surpresas é certo, mas que ocorriam ...
> Mas este Inverno não houve uma advecção , UMA que seja, das muitas que o GFS e de algumas que o  ECWMF anunciaram  , que se tenha  concretizado.
> ...



e um AA da sibéria/escandinávia até à PI a mandar ar muito frio e seco para cá!!!! alguém viu???
que saudades daqueles dias muito frios e com vento de leste junto à fronteira


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Fev 2008 às 20:29)

ppereira disse:


> e um AA da sibéria/escandinávia até à PI a mandar ar muito frio e seco para cá!!!! alguém viu???
> que saudades daqueles dias muito frios e com vento de leste junto à fronteira



Ainda pode acontecer 

Á bocado tava a fazer zapping na tv e apanhei um fim de um documentário no canal história onde um cientista terminou o documentário a dizer que se a corrente do golfo realmente parar devido a todo este aquecimento a temperatura na Europa poderia cair 20ºC _(e eu claro  lá andam os tipos a inventar não sabem que o calor vai-nos levar ao fim dos tempos afinal a temperatura vai subir 7ºC até 2100 graças ao CO2 hehe (ironia))_ depois ele disse que o prazo para isso acontecer estava entre 1 e 20 anos  eu acho que o processo já começou mas ok 

Primeiro Verões frescos/frios e chuvosos e depois Invernos gelados e nevosos...

Peço desculpa o off-topic.

-----------------------------

Que raio se passa com este AA anda ao contrário no Verão abandona-nos e de Inverno não nos larga   os modelos estão cada vez melhores.


----------



## dgstorm (26 Fev 2008 às 21:22)

Mário Barros disse:


> Ainda pode acontecer
> 
> Á bocado tava a fazer zapping na tv e apanhei um fim de um documentário no canal história onde um cientista terminou o documentário a dizer que se a corrente do golfo realmente parar devido a todo este aquecimento a temperatura na Europa poderia cair 20ºC _(e eu claro  lá andam os tipos a inventar não sabem que o calor vai-nos levar ao fim dos tempos afinal a temperatura vai subir 7ºC até 2100 graças ao CO2 hehe (ironia))_ depois ele disse que o prazo para isso acontecer estava entre 1 e 20 anos  eu acho que o processo já começou mas ok
> 
> ...



Como diria uma pessoa que eu ca sei... que por acaso sou eu... ISTO ANDA TUDO MAMADO !


----------



## tsunami (26 Fev 2008 às 21:34)

Desculpem a ignorância, o que quer dizer "AA"?


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Fev 2008 às 21:39)

tsunami disse:


> Desculpem a ignorância, o que quer dizer "AA"?



Significa Anticiclone dos Açores que costuma ser representado nos modelos por um H ou A...


----------



## Minho (26 Fev 2008 às 22:45)

Mário Barros disse:


> Significa Anticiclone dos Açores que costuma ser representado nos modelos por um H ou A...



Um pequeno reparo... o Anticiclone dos Açores e qualquer outro anticiclone é representado por H (do inlês *H*igh Pressure) ou A ou seja, não são siglas exclusivas do Anticiclone dos Açores mas antes para representar altas pressões.


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Fev 2008 às 00:06)

As linhas de instabilidade estão a começar a levantar  e penso que iremos assistir a um reforço das mesmas ao longo dos próximos dias...

Quero é mais calor para que possa haver umas trovoadazecas catitas  com o passar do tempo e aproximar do Verão as probablidades de chuva aumentam...(na minha opnião) sei que para alguns isto é uma calinada de todo o tamanho.


----------



## b0mbeir0 (27 Fev 2008 às 00:12)

Mário Barros disse:


> As linhas de instabilidade estão a começar a levantar  e penso que iremos assistir a um reforço das mesmas ao longo dos próximos dias...
> 
> Quero é mais calor para que possa haver umas trovoadazecas catitas  com o passar do tempo e aproximar do Verão as probablidades de chuva aumentam...(na minha opnião) sei que para alguns isto é uma calinada de todo o tamanho.
> 
> http://img525.imageshack.us/img525/2463/gfsum3.png



Mário Barros, podes explicar melhor essa opinião? 
Cumps


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Fev 2008 às 00:19)

b0mbeir0 disse:


> Mário Barros, podes explicar melhor essa opinião?
> Cumps



Bem como nós temos tido um Inverno muito seco em que caiu cerca de 25% da percepitação normal em termos gerais/nacionais o mais provavel é que acabe por chover parte ou maior parte daquilo que não choveu no Inverno mas a chuva no Verão não vai apenas na linha de se uma compensação do Inverno seco que temos tido tambem tem a ver com outros factores como a transicção do nosso clima mediterraneo para um clima continental mas isso são outras histórias em que só os malucos como eu se metem 

E os climas continentais caracterizam-se por grandes percepitações no Verão e diminutas no Inverno em que muitas vezes são de neve.


----------



## AnDré (27 Fev 2008 às 00:22)

Mário Barros disse:


> As linhas de instabilidade estão a começar a levantar  e penso que iremos assistir a um reforço das mesmas ao longo dos próximos dias...
> 
> Quero é mais calor para que possa haver umas trovoadazecas catitas  com o passar do tempo e aproximar do Verão as probablidades de chuva aumentam...(na minha opnião) sei que para alguns isto é uma calinada de todo o tamanho.



Por acaso, as tendências futuras dão conta de que as superficies frontais vindas de oeste ou NW vão ser mesmo escassas. O que está a dar agora são as "descargas eléctricas". 
A região de Lisboa não se deu nada mal este mês. Mas lá está, é tudo uma questão de sorte, completamente impossivel de prever


----------



## Minho (27 Fev 2008 às 00:24)

Nesta animação do ECM pode ver-se o progressivo deslocamento da dorsal a 500 hPa para leste. Será que é desta que vem a instabilidade tão desejada.... ou iremos ter circulação zonal??


----------



## miguel (27 Fev 2008 às 00:28)

E olhando para tendências que é disso que se trata, as trovoadas estão de volta a partir de terça  para ficar depois um tempo instável a partir dai até não se sabe quando  este fim de semana está bom para uma ida a praia  lavar a vista e tal 

Atenção que isto é apenas uma previsão e terá de ser encarada como tal


----------



## AnDré (27 Fev 2008 às 00:32)

Minho disse:


> Nesta animação do ECM pode ver-se o progressivo deslocamento da dorsal a 500 hPa para leste. Será que é desta que vem a instabilidade tão desejada.... ou iremos ter circulação zonal??



Ah! não sei se repararão na saida do meteociel do run das 18z, mas das 150h até às 384h eles preveem uma quantidade brutal de precipitação em Portugal distribuída praticamente de forma homegenea por todo o país.

http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?mode=2&ech=6

Mas 150h são muitas horas... amanhã quando acordarmos já secou tudo!


----------



## nimboestrato (27 Fev 2008 às 02:47)

Como dizia o outro: -"Não vamos queimar etapes"...
Da chuva , do frio, do vento e do agreste falaremos depois.
Se falarmos.
Para já, o que temos, será um  fim de semana de  calmaria total,tranquilidade absoluta.
mais um, neste Inverno.






Muito Sol, muitas neblinas, alguns nevoeiros...
Isto depois de alguma chuva fraca, hoje a norte...
Enfim, já não é surpresa neste Inverno para ninguém tanta calmaria anticiclónica.
Quando terminará este ciclo???


----------



## nimboestrato (27 Fev 2008 às 03:21)

Não devemos nunca na termodinâmica da atmosfera embandeirar em arco.Nem alinhar pelas compensações . O GFS, acompanhado por outros modelos quando insiste em 21 deste mês nesta adveçcão fria para o próximo fim de semana 







,

eu próprio , pensei, é agora,
afinal este Inverno não se pode despedir sem uma boa entrada fria,
é agora,vai ser agora e há que alertar  amigos para a eventualidade de excursões à neve ,
sempre ressalvando a imponderabilidade de tal juízo,
e a 27 deste mês o que temos para este fim de semana?
Muito sol,muitas neblinas, alguns nevoeiros ....


----------



## vitamos (27 Fev 2008 às 10:54)

nimboestrato disse:


> Não devemos nunca na termodinâmica da atmosfera embandeirar em arco.Nem alinhar pelas compensações . O GFS, acompanhado por outros modelos quando insiste em 21 deste mês nesta adveçcão fria para o próximo fim de semana
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sim o que eu acreditei nessa entrada... quando das tendências de vários dias apareceu essa beleza de entrada fria pensei que já nada a tirava... a alegria nem dias durou, foram mesmo escassas horas!


----------



## MSantos (27 Fev 2008 às 11:06)

Qual é a utilidade pratica dos modelos a mais de 180h, se raramente estão certos? E só servem para nos dar ilusões e falsas esperanças


----------



## vitamos (27 Fev 2008 às 11:10)

Embora previsões a 240 horas tenham para mim uma credibilidade quase nula, pelas desilusões que todos temos apanhado, acho pelo menos curiosa este encaixe de duas situações interessantes dos dois modelos rivais 

GFS (240horas)






ECMWF (240horas)





Não é normal o ECMWF ser tão generoso conosco nos ultimos tempos!  Isto tá a anos luz mas não deixa de ser engraçado. Duas situações distintas, as duas igualmente interessantes.


----------



## vitamos (27 Fev 2008 às 11:12)

MSantos disse:


> Qual é a utilidade pratica dos modelos a mais de 180h, se raramente estão certos? E só servem para nos dar ilusões e falsas esperanças



Quase nenhuma! Apenas podem mostrar tendências... e mesmo essas ultimamente não têm existido  

Ás vezes dão para rir um bocadinho  E rir é o melhor remédio!


----------



## ppereira (27 Fev 2008 às 11:28)

eu acho que esta sensação que os modelos a mais de 180h não têm utilidade é causada pelos mais recentes falhanços.
o pior é que falham sempre que prevêem frio e chuva para a PI 
(não conheço os modelos mas devem basear-se em registos históricos)
se calhar no verão a situação inverte-se. prevêem tempo seco e calor até às 180h e depois acabam por virar para tempo ameno e húmido, como no ano passado


----------



## nimboestrato (27 Fev 2008 às 11:29)

MSantos disse:


> Qual é a utilidade pratica dos modelos a mais de 180h, se raramente estão certos? E só servem para nos dar ilusões e falsas esperanças



Bons dias:
-Não é bem assim MSantos.não é bem assim.
À custa desses modelos a médio prazo já programei e realizei um fim de semana em Lamas de Mouro com vários pessoas amigas e foi um sucesso  (26 e 27 de Nov. de 2005).Aliás quando reservei as casas nas Brandas com 6 dias de antecedência e disse que era para tomar o pulso à neve ,o recepcionista riu-se e disse-me que na altura estavam 25º.Depois claro, chamou-me bruxo.
A maior parte das vezes os modelos a médio prazo dão tendências claras que por vezes se concretizam.Este ano têm sido um fiasco quando anunciam entradas frias, mas grosso modo, até têm acertado com assinalável antecedência quando anunciam a durabilidade de situações estáveis em que este Inverno tem sido fértil.
Haverá variáveis qua ainda escapam aos computadores e ainda bem que assim é.Detestava saber o tempo que iria fazer nos próximos 2 meses...


----------



## ppereira (27 Fev 2008 às 11:32)

vitamos disse:


> Embora previsões a 240 horas tenham para mim uma credibilidade quase nula, pelas desilusões que todos temos apanhado, acho pelo menos curiosa este encaixe de duas situações interessantes dos dois modelos rivais
> 
> GFS (240horas)
> 
> ...



huuummm....
isto já não devia estar noutro tópico (Previsão do tempo e alertas - Março 2008)


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Fev 2008 às 11:35)

Vocês são todos uns gandas doidos  venham mas é mais extremos extremosos extremados para cima de Lisboa e a normalidade para o resto do país... as cheias já lá vão á mais de uma semana e ainda se fala delas se fosse em Vila Nova da Rabona nunca mais ninguém se lembrava no dia seguinte é triste mas só assim é que as coisas mudam e o resto do país deixa de ser paisagem.


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Fev 2008 às 12:47)

Andasse a arranjar mais um panorama histórico para Lisboa  parece que vem ai o fresco e a chuva...as possiblidades de neve continuam tão iguais como em Dezembro.


----------



## vitamos (27 Fev 2008 às 12:55)

Mário Barros disse:


> Andasse a arranjar mais um panorama histórico para Lisboa  parece que vem ai o fresco e a chuva...as possiblidades de neve continuam tão iguais como em Dezembro.



Tás pior  

Mas dois factores parecem estar de facto a ganhar forma: Precipitação e algum frio! Agora as possibilidades de neve são agora menores que em Dezembro a meu ver!
Teria que entrar muito mais frio Mário, isso é que era  Mas desde que vi um porco a andar de bicicleta já acredito em tudo como dizia o outro!


----------



## tsunami (27 Fev 2008 às 13:13)

Mário Barros disse:


> Significa Anticiclone dos Açores que costuma ser representado nos modelos por um H ou A...



Obrigado Mário Barros.


----------



## Minho (27 Fev 2008 às 13:13)

Mário Barros disse:


> Andasse a arranjar mais um panorama histórico para Lisboa  parece que vem ai o fresco e a chuva...as possiblidades de neve continuam tão iguais como em Dezembro.





Mario Barros, 

Não confundas os leitores,  o mapa que colocaste não bate a bota com a perdigota em relação ao que disseste...



Mário Barros disse:


> mais um panorama histórico para Lisboa ... parece que vem ai o fresco e a chuva...



O mapa aponta uma quantidade de precipitação de 8mm, histórico???
O mapa aponta 15ºC de máxima e mínimas que não chegam as 0ºC, histórico??
*
Vamos lá analisar melhor os mapas antes de comentar....*


.


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Fev 2008 às 13:22)

Minho disse:


> Mario Barros,
> 
> Não confundas os leitores,  o mapa que colocaste não bate a bota com a perdigota em relação ao que disseste...
> 
> ...




Sim eu sei que o meteograma não dá nada de anormal simplesmente falei na generalidade no rumo que as coisas estão a tomar  as coisas ainda se estão a compor...


----------



## ACalado (27 Fev 2008 às 13:22)

Minho disse:


> Mario Barros,
> 
> Não confundas os leitores,  o mapa que colocaste não bate a bota com a perdigota em relação ao que disseste...
> 
> ...




já nem digo nada


----------



## vitamos (27 Fev 2008 às 13:25)

Minho disse:


> Mario Barros,
> 
> Não confundas os leitores,  o mapa que colocaste não bate a bota com a perdigota em relação ao que disseste...
> 
> ...



Minho eu acho que o post do Mário estava carregado da habitual ironia  Por isso é que também lhe devolvi a brincadeira mas a dar a entender que era mesmo brincadeira! Porque é óbvio que está muito longe quer de chuva significativa quer de frio significativo! Acho que o Mário não ia ler assim tão mal um gráfico, até porque ele sabe alguma coisa disto (mais do que eu certamente  )

Agora também me veio á cabeça o leitor mais incauto que leve à letra as palavras escritas! Ás vezes temos que nos controlar um bocadinho!


----------



## ACalado (27 Fev 2008 às 13:29)

vitamos disse:


> Minho eu acho que o post do Mário estava carregado da habitual ironia  Por isso é que também lhe devolvi a brincadeira mas a dar a entender que era mesmo brincadeira! Porque é óbvio que está muito longe quer de chuva significativa quer de frio significativo! Acho que o Mário não ia ler assim tão mal um gráfico, até porque ele sabe alguma coisa disto (mais do que eu certamente  )
> 
> Agora também me veio á cabeça o leitor mais incauto que leve à letra as palavras escritas! Ás vezes temos que nos controlar um bocadinho!



Simplesmente acho que é somente uma questão de credibilidade para o forum mais nada mas posso estar errado


----------



## vitamos (27 Fev 2008 às 13:35)

spiritmind disse:


> Simplesmente acho que é somente uma questão de credibilidade para o forum mais nada mas posso estar errado



Não, estás muitissimo certo!  Eu também acho, simplesmente acho que o Mário não pensou nisso, bastava-lhe ter acrescentado mais umas linhas ou dar a entender que estava a "exagerar" um cadinho! Ainda há uns dias alguém (penso que foi o Vince) falava da importância dos smilies apensos ao texto a prepósito de outras questões.

Mas sem dúvida que o fórum tem que ser credível! E para isso estão cá os moderadores para por ponto de ordem (como foi o caso de intervenção pronta do minho, provando que está por cá e atento  ) 

Agora também digo que em termos de credibilidade, leio muita coisa fora daqui que isso sim me assusta!  

Peace and love for all


----------



## ACalado (27 Fev 2008 às 13:44)

vE para isso estão cá os moderadores para por ponto de ordem (como foi o caso de intervenção pronta do minho disse:


> Estou completamente de acordo contigo  aliás só disse que " já nem digo nada"
> 
> 
> Peace and love for all


----------



## ppereira (27 Fev 2008 às 14:14)

não conheço nenhum site que preveja/indique a temperatura da água do Atlântico Norte/Golfo do México.
quem souber analisar esses dados pode explicar os sucessivos falhanços das previsões dos modelos.
estará o atlântico norte com a temperatura acima da média???
se sim, acho que explica muita coisa, se não ainda estou mais baralhado, porque 2008 tem sido a nível global ou ano frio


----------



## ppereira (27 Fev 2008 às 14:24)

lol
o mário falou em frio e neve....
só não especificou foi aonde 
de qq forma, este fds será quente para a época, 
mas a partir de segunda parece-me que a temperatura vai descer.
mas nada de níveis históricos...


----------



## nimboestrato (27 Fev 2008 às 14:25)

spiritmind disse:


> Estou completamente de acordo contigo  aliás só disse que " já nem digo nada"
> 
> 
> Peace and love for all



Também eu estou completamente de acordo.E nunca disse nada até aqui.
Mas agora apetece-me dizer:
-Para crescermos como forum temos que ter credibilidade.E há matéria prima humana entre nós para granjearmos essa credibilidade.Se nos diversos tópicos há consenso em que há discussões e exposições interessantíssimos este, que porventura será o mais lido às vezes aparecem uns comentários completamente fora do contexto e em contra-ciclo.
É pena, porque desacredita o trabalho e o interesse demonstrado por muitos ,quase todos , de nós.
Os moderadores estão cá para isso mas não chegam para as encomendas.
Aplaudo a intervenção do Minho.
Ponto final .  Parágrafo.


----------



## ppereira (27 Fev 2008 às 15:54)

a run das 12h00 está atrasada no meteociel
será q eles lêem este forum e para não errarem desistiram de actualizar o site


----------



## HotSpot (27 Fev 2008 às 16:02)

Temperaturas interessantes para o fim-de-semana


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Fev 2008 às 18:59)

Peço desculpa se dei a entender outras coisas para alem do que queria dizer...

Eu entusiasmo-me demais e depois dá nisto  eu só queria dizer é que modelos continuam a apostar na neve e numa entrada fria e que vamos lá ver no que dá  isto é o que dá gostar demasiado de meteorologia e a falta de frio 

Já sabem como eu sou pesssoa mais tarada por fenomenos frios acho que não á cá em Portugal...

Mais uma vez lamento pelo que sucedeu.


----------



## psm (27 Fev 2008 às 19:28)

boa noite. eu sei que isto vou escrever é para março, e é muito longe, mas no dia 7 de março SE confirmar a tendencia,  vai haver alguma emoção no mar portanto vou começar a tomar clamex(run 12 do ecmwf).


----------



## Agreste (27 Fev 2008 às 20:43)

Situação complexa a que o ECMWF se propõe adivinhar para o fim de semana de 8/9 de março. Entrada de noroeste bastante forte e temporal pelo menos no mar coincidente com as maiores marés do ano... Esperemos para confirmar a previsão.


----------



## Vince (27 Fev 2008 às 21:38)

vitamos disse:


> Mas sem dúvida que o fórum tem que ser credível! E para isso estão cá os moderadores para por ponto de ordem (como foi o caso de intervenção pronta do minho, provando que está por cá e atento  )



A credibilidade é sempre o objectivo principal de todos nós. Apesar disto ser apenas um hobby para a grande maioria acho que todos estamos aqui para aprender mais e melhor. E como muitas vezes tem sido alertado aqui, para além dos mais activos que participam regularmente há um outro MeteoPT meio invisível em que muitas pessoas passam por aqui e lêm com interesse o que por cá se vai dizendo. 

Este tópico da Previsão do Tempo (ou o dos furacões no Verão por exemplo) exigem um especial cuidado e atenção por quem nele participa. Já por causa disso é que há alguns meses foi colocado o disclaimer/aviso neste tipo de tópicos.

Às vezes o que se diz tem repercussões, é rara a semana em que através do formulário de contacto do forum a administração/moderação não receba mensagens sobre algumas coisas que cá se falam. Desde o agricultor a perguntar se é mesmo verdade que vem aí muita chuva para Janeiro ao algarvio de Tavira assustado a questionar se vai mesmo haver tornados amanhã ou da mãe desesperada a pedir um número de telefone para obter mais informações porque vai no dia seguinte com o seu bebé para Cozumel passar férias e houve alguém no forum que disse que o furacão iria arrasar tudo.

Isto não é para assustar ninguém nem desincentivar a participação neste tópico em especial, mas apenas para dizer para o fazermos de forma mais séria e realista possível, porque *felizmente* há cada vez mais pessoas a ler o que se diz por aqui. A única forma de retribuir esse crescente interesse  é esforçarmo-nos todos por dar mais e melhor informação, de preferência bem fundamentada e explicada.

Mas para além destes tópicos mais "delicados" que requerem uma especial atenção, a credibilidade é sempre o principal objectivo do forum em todos os temas que cá se discutem.


----------



## dgstorm (27 Fev 2008 às 22:13)

Vince disse:


> A credibilidade é sempre o objectivo principal de todos nós. Apesar disto ser apenas um hobby para a grande maioria acho que todos estamos aqui para aprender mais e melhor. E como muitas vezes tem sido alertado aqui, para além dos mais activos que participam regularmente há um outro MeteoPT meio invisível em que muitas pessoas passam por aqui e lêm com interesse o que por cá se vai dizendo.
> 
> Este tópico da Previsão do Tempo (ou o dos furacões no Verão por exemplo) exigem um especial cuidado e atenção por quem nele participa. Já por causa disso é que há alguns meses foi colocado o disclaimer/aviso neste tipo de tópicos.
> 
> ...



Mai nada


----------



## ferreira5 (27 Fev 2008 às 22:43)

penso que se começa a afirmar uma entrada fria para o inicio da próxima semana...mas temo que a precipitação fique retida nas cordilheiras do norte de Espanha...


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Fev 2008 às 23:16)

Mas que grande salada hein  só depressões e anticiclones.


----------



## dgstorm (27 Fev 2008 às 23:33)

VAI SER MESMO ASSIM ESTE HOLOCAUSTO ?   ... BRUTAL !
Ate fico parreco dos olhos ! 
(ja nao é propriamente uma previsao a longo prazo... tem credibilidade ?)


----------



## ACalado (27 Fev 2008 às 23:36)

dgstorm disse:


> VAI SER MESMO ASSIM ESTE HOLOCAUSTO ?   ... BRUTAL !
> Ate fico parreco dos olhos !
> (ja nao é propriamente uma previsao a longo prazo... tem credibilidade ?)



Não digo que não o desejasse, mas 132h ainda é muita hora para os modelos  ainda para mais, dá-nos frio e precipitação ZERO.... vamos aguardar


----------



## ACalado (27 Fev 2008 às 23:40)

Vince disse:


> A credibilidade é sempre o objectivo principal de todos nós. Apesar disto ser apenas um hobby para a grande maioria acho que todos estamos aqui para aprender mais e melhor. E como muitas vezes tem sido alertado aqui, para além dos mais activos que participam regularmente há um outro MeteoPT meio invisível em que muitas pessoas passam por aqui e lêm com interesse o que por cá se vai dizendo.
> 
> Este tópico da Previsão do Tempo (ou o dos furacões no Verão por exemplo) exigem um especial cuidado e atenção por quem nele participa. Já por causa disso é que há alguns meses foi colocado o disclaimer/aviso neste tipo de tópicos.
> 
> ...



Ora ai está  bem elucidativo


----------



## dgstorm (27 Fev 2008 às 23:41)

spiritmind disse:


> Não digo que não o desejasse, mas 132h ainda é muita hora para os modelos  ainda para mais, dá-nos frio e precipitação ZERO.... vamos aguardar



Olha que nao... pelo menos para mim !


----------



## nimboestrato (28 Fev 2008 às 06:27)

Bons dias:
-Esses mapas que colocam com a tempª a 850 hPa,por si só, é irrelevante e para os mais leigos é enganador.
Uma -4 a esses niveis é quase normal quando o Inverno é normal.
Ainda para mais essa advecção fria a nivéis altos da atmosfera de NW e Norte prevista para o início da semana que vem ,ao que parece,não vai trazer precipitação para a Península Ibérica (talvez só para os Pirinéus)e mais uma vez vão ser os italianos e os gregos a ter a cereja em cima do bolo.
Depois, e já no domínio da previsão-ficção o Europeu convida-nos para uma festa lá para o dia 7 de Março






Claro que mais logo , o mais certo é cancelarem-na talvez por falta de verba orçamental para tal despesa.
Ah!!! e já me esquecia de dizer: - Para variar ,certo, certo, é a estabilidade que se segue para os próximos 4 dias .


----------



## psm (28 Fev 2008 às 06:35)

bom dia.
sonhar não paga imposto.
eu sei que a margem de erro é enorme.


----------



## Aurélio (28 Fev 2008 às 09:43)

Entrada fria para o inicio da próxima semana 

Analisando o mapa de ventos (ventos de Leste) e tomando em atenção que estamos em Março, eu diria que teremos clima tipico de Março, como diz o ditado:
"Março, Marçagão
 De manhã, Inverno, á tarde, Verão" (temperaturas de cerca 22ºC/8ºC)

Esta situação é garantida até á Quinta Feira da próxima semana, altura em que parece estar-se a desenhar uma depressão a Oeste/Noroeste de Portugal, a seguir nas próximas horas.

ATENÇÃO: CUIDADO COM AS GRIPES !!

Este é o meu comentário, sem exageros, nem festas, apenas um mero comentário em análise aos modelos 
Vamos contribuir para melhorar ainda mais este magnifico Fórum, para esclarecer cada vez mais os leitores.


----------



## nimboestrato (28 Fev 2008 às 09:58)

De facto a tendência parece estar lá, mas há diferenças no combate dos chefes. O Europeu coloca o centro da depressaõ em frente a Portugal






.

Já o GFS americano coloca a depressão bem mais a Noroeste .






É uma situação a seguir nas próximas saídas.
Na última grande divergência destes 2 modelos ganhou o combate o GFS.
Espera-se que desta vez e seguindo o bom princípio da alternância o Europeu acerte em cheio...
Até lá, a já habitual calmaria.


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Fev 2008 às 10:25)

Bom ao que parece a chuva já cá está ai a partir de dia 5/6 agora vamos lá ver em que forma  só o tempo o dirá.





Gosto muito deste meteograma  :assobio: como podem ver cada vez mais perto da Primavera menos esperamos pela chuva.


----------



## Santos (28 Fev 2008 às 10:27)

Bom dia,

Depois de algum tempo menos participativo da minha parte foi com enorme apreço que li "posts" e/ou comentários de alguns membros e/ou moderadores deste fórum dos quais dou como exmplo o Minho, o Vince entre outros.

Na realidade quem está por fora e mesmo por dentro ao ler determinados "posts" depara-se por vezes com situações que podem causar reações várias, para tal bastará "inadevertidamente" alguém fazer passar uma mensagem quem em nada tem a ver com a realidade, esta situação acontence um pouco por todo o lado e não só aqui.

Uma outra situação para quem participe ou visite vários fórums há vários anos, é a verificação quase que constante de determinados membros que se limitam a *tentar traduzir e dar sentido* a posts de outros fórums, nomeadamente do país vizinho!

A imagem que passa a quem está atento a estas situações não é a melhor; pois rasam o plágio!

Todos erramos e é humano eu que poucos conhecimentos tenho na matéria por mim falo , agora inventar ou fazer passar ideias de outros quer estejam correctas ou erradas como que um quase plágio inerte e de talvez fazer "corar" quem postou originalmente em Espanha penso não ser a atitude correcta.

Este fórum está extramamente bem estruturado e concebido pelo que merece da parte de todos nós o maior respeito e carinho, mais uma vez os meus parabéns a quem por ele zela.

Quanto a modelos e atendendo a pp dos mesmos; quanto a mim que nada sei mais de 3 dias são uma bola de cristal


----------



## Aurélio (28 Fev 2008 às 10:39)

E era uma vez uma entrada de Noroeste ...


----------



## vitamos (28 Fev 2008 às 11:05)

Bom isto anda mesmo difícl de analisar (aliás deixo para os mais especialistas em modelos). Eu vou aguardar a saída das 12h do modelo europeu... isto para ver o que eles tiram! É que é raro ver o modelo europeu a dar cenários de baixas pressões, chuva e frio, mais intensois que o GFS. Acontece que GFS retirou de novo muito do que previa!

Isto do médio e longo prazo...


----------



## Minho (28 Fev 2008 às 11:38)

Aurélio disse:


> E era uma vez uma entrada de Noroeste ...










É verdade, pelo menos no que toca ao ECM. Passou de Noroeste para Sudoeste, o que significa aqui para Portugal, chuva mais generosa e equitativa   Aguardemos pelas próximas saídas do ECM e do GFS, mas está deveras interessante esta divergência entre os dois


----------



## ppereira (28 Fev 2008 às 11:40)

para mim, graças ao AA este frio e precipitação ainda vai parar toda à Grécia.
tem sido assim o inverno todo, por isso não me admirava nada


----------



## miguel (28 Fev 2008 às 12:40)

Pois o que é dado como certo é que domingo deverá ser o dia mais quente do que vai de 2008  e a partir de segunda a temperatura baixa um pouco nada de grandes descidas e a novidade como já tinha dito num post para trás é as trovoadas que já não serão tão interessantes como se previa mas esporádicas e em especial no interior Centro/Sul pelo menos temos nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical durante a tarde para fotografar


----------



## Aurélio (28 Fev 2008 às 16:45)

Esta saída das 12z é o que eu chamo de uma grande caldeirada ......com grandes saltos quer nas linhas de pressão quer em termos de precipitação


----------



## ppereira (28 Fev 2008 às 16:57)

Aurélio disse:


> Esta saída das 12z é o que eu chamo de uma grande caldeirada ......com grandes saltos quer nas linhas de pressão quer em termos de precipitação



também acho.
isto a partir do dia 5 tudo pode acontecer tal é a confusão instalada


----------



## vitamos (28 Fev 2008 às 19:49)

ppereira disse:


> também acho.
> isto a partir do dia 5 tudo pode acontecer tal é a confusão instalada



Completamente e eu até acho que antes de dia 5 ainda não temos tudo "escrito". Para já estabilidade! Depois divergência total. O modelo europeu e o gfs não se entendem! Mas os dois combinam num aspecto: Confronto Titânico de duas forças! Um monstro que chega aos 1035 hPa. Outro que baixa a barreira dos 1000... Durante vários dias a distância entre linhas de 1035 e 1005 por exemplo é a própria PI! Ou seja falamos de algo tão pequeno como cerca de 1000km!

Que salganhada... para onde tombará a situação, é a duvida!


----------



## ouresmeteo (28 Fev 2008 às 21:01)

alertas


----------



## nimboestrato (29 Fev 2008 às 01:58)

vitamos disse:


> Que salganhada... para onde tombará a situação, é a duvida!



Pelas indicações actuais está à vista para onde tombará.
O Europeu recua outra vez,






a divergência entre gigantes atenua-se e parece convergir  ,infelizmente ,para esta travessia no deserto que tem sido este Inverno.
Mais um  recuo do Europeu que não  abalará  a reputação que este  modelo detém a nível mundial.
No entanto ,estámos a um ror de  dias para que algo possa ocorrer.Ainda não sabemos. Voltas e mais voltas poderão dar os modelos para essas distâncias...
 O que já sabemos é que agora, no imediato, nos próximos 3,4 dias, 
tempo de sol,de Março,Marçagão, mais à tarde de Verão , do que  de manhã Inverno ...


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Fev 2008 às 12:15)

A partir de dia 3 de Março é a loucura total   estamos a entrar na fase de transicção tudo pode acontecer.


----------



## miguel (29 Fev 2008 às 19:34)

É para esquecer o tédio vai continuar...tempo mais fresco sem chuva para mim não presta sendo assim que venha o calor para ao menos termos as trovoadas que é a única coisa que me anima verdadeiramente


----------



## psm (29 Fev 2008 às 19:40)

boa noite 

o vencedor de todos os modelos, com uma ressalva (fnmoc) é o AA, com grandes probalidades dos proximos dias de o AA irá estar estacionado a NW da peninsula ibérica que vai dar dias soalheiros e com o vento dos rumos E NE


----------



## Gongas (29 Fev 2008 às 20:28)

E mais uma vez, ai está o grande campeão o AA que adora o nosso Portugal


----------



## squidward (29 Fev 2008 às 23:17)

acho que este Inverno bateu recordes de presenças de AA´s


----------

